# Lesco 80lb Spreader + Gregson-Clark Spreader-Mate



## Ware

Last year I sold my 50lb Lesco broadcast spreader. It was built like a tank and held a bag of anything I ever put in it, but much like a gun safe it's never a bad idea to buy one a size larger than you think you might need. In my case I had decided I really wanted a Gregson-Clark Spreader-Mate, and it requires the larger hopper. The 80lb Lesco is built nearly identical to the 50lb, just a little beefier in nearly every aspect. Also the frame is stainless steel versus painted.




























I opted for the Spreader-Mate A model - mostly due to the size and shape of my lawn. It was a tough decision, but I ultimately decided I probably didn't need to spend an extra $260 to get the 80" effective spray width of the B (boom) model for my situation.

The A-model comes equipped with a single FloodJet-style sprayer tip in an articulating nozzle body, but I decided to retrofit it with some nice TeeJet components à la the dfw_wand. I ordered one of these check valve nozzle bodies and one of these clamps to hold it on the front frame tube of the Lesco. It now accepts any of my growing collection of TeeJet tips, strainers, etc.

I may end up adding a second nozzle this season, and I'll report back if I do, but I'm pretty pleased with this setup so far. It makes blanket apps like pre-emergent, growth regulator, and wetting agents a breeze.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Thanks for sharing - I was just thinking this morning I'd love to see a post about that awesome sprayer.


----------



## Redtenchu

Added to my wish list!!


----------



## Ware

Since the tank has a sump bottom, I scabbed together this cradle to hold the Spreader-Mate when not in use.

The black quick connect cord goes to a Battery Tender Jr for charging.


----------



## Ware

I decided to add a second nozzle. I clamped a piece of 1" stainless steel tubing to the Lesco frame and added the necessary plumbing (tee, hose, clamps, and nozzle body). This setup should allow me to make my passes with about 20" between wheel marks.

See parts list here.

The best answer is probably the 4-nozzle boom setup direct from Gregson-Clark, but I still feel like that configuration might be overkill for my lawn - about 7,000 ft2 of push-sprayable grass with some narrow corridors.


----------



## dfw_pilot

Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn

Great upgrade Ware!! I think you are really going to like that additional nozzle on there as it should cut your spraying time in half and keep your maneuverability where you like it. It's so much easier to spray when you don't have a ground driven pump like on the Earthway S15.


----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> ...It's so much easier to spray when you don't have a ground driven pump like on the Earthway S15.


Amen. The Earthway S15 served me well, but having a rig with an electric pump makes things so much easier. My biggest complaints with the S15 were:

1) The ground drive pump. It's a neat idea, an economical solution, and does exactly what it is designed to do - but with that comes some limitations. It requires traction. Any skip or pause in the drive wheel motion results in a skip or pause in the spray stream. I found this particularly annoying when I hit the inevitable bump or dip in the lawn. The ground drive pump also creates a fair amount of pushing resistance - it's not as easy as pushing a broadcast spreader.

2) The spray pattern. The Earthway uses FloodJet-style nozzles at an unknown operating pressure, so you essentially have no control over droplet size when spraying different products (i.e. contact vs. systemic).​
But again, the Earthway S15 pretty much does what they say it will do. For the average homeowner who doesn't want to mess with pumping a backpack sprayer, it's a viable solution. That said, if it's just the pumping you're trying to avoid, I would look closely at the 20V Chapin Backpack Sprayer. With it you would be able to address complaint #2 above by swapping nozzles.

When I bought my S15 it was roughly half the price of a Spreader-Mate A, so it's probably not fair to compare the two. I would say I got what I paid for in both instances. In hindsight though, it's another good example of 'buy once - cry once'.


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...It's so much easier to spray when you don't have a ground driven pump like on the Earthway S15.
> 
> 
> 
> Amen. The Earthway S15 served me well, but having a rig with an electric pump makes things so much easier.
> I would say I got what I paid for in both instances. In hindsight though, it's another good example of 'buy once - cry once'.
Click to expand...

And I was just starting to think that the Earthway S15 or S25 would be good options for me. Ha. I currently have a Chapin 2gal pump which has worked well. My main goals for a sprayer would be ease of use(pump and capacity) and making sure I was getting even coverage. That is why I was possibly looking to upgrade. I am planning on using Primo for the first time this year so even coverage would be most important. I just got some tracker dye delivered today so we will see if that helps with the even coverage when I blanket spray Celsius or I'll be back asking more questions on the Earthways. 
I don't want to high jack the thread so I may start a new one. 
BTW, the Spreader-mate and Franken-sprayer look sweet!


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> And I was just starting to think that the Earthway S15 or S25 would be good options for me. Ha. I currently have a Chapin 2gal pump which has worked well. My main goals for a sprayer would be ease of use(pump and capacity) and making sure I was getting even coverage. That is why I was possibly looking to upgrade. I am planning on using Primo for the first time this year so even coverage would be most important. I just got some tracker dye delivered today so we will see if that helps with the even coverage when I blanket spray Celsius or I'll be back asking more questions on the Earthways.
> I don't want to high jack the thread so I may start a new one.
> BTW, the Spreader-mate and Franken-sprayer look sweet!


I hate to sound like I'm trying to talk you out of an Earthway, but looking at the slope of your front yard in this post (step 4), I think it would be a challenge. Mine worked pretty well on level ground, but it was a frustrating experience on even a slight slope when the liquid weight in the tank shifted off of the wheel that contains the drive gears for the pump. No traction = no spray. 

I mentioned that 20V Chapin backpack sprayer in my last post. If you don't mind carrying 4 gallons on your back, I think it may be the ticket. I know Redtenchu uses one on his lawn. Maybe he will come along and do a review of it. 

And just so it doesn't sound like I'm picking on the Earthway, I don't think the Spreader-Mate would work well on that slope either. The large spreaders like my 80lb Lesco have a high center of gravity. For reference, my nozzle bodies are mounted about 20" off the ground - and most of the liquid weight is above that.


----------



## wardconnor

Ware

What happened to your Franken sprayer earthway invention that I saw you created on that other site? I book marked that thread so I could create one myself. If your off it and found/created something better then I'm off it as well.


----------



## Ware

wardconnor said:


> Ware
> 
> What happened to your Franken sprayer earthway invention that I saw you created on that other site? I book marked that thread so I could create one myself. If your off it and found/created something better then I'm off it as well.


I retired it when I stepped up to the Spreader-Mate. It worked, and improved some of the things I didn't like about the S15, but it still had some limitations. The battery operated pump was a huge improvement, but nozzle placement/selection was still a lingering issue. TeeJet nozzle performance is based on a nozzle height of 20 inches (for most of their nozzles). The S15 nozzle body is much lower than that, so they rely on a FloodJet style tip to produce an adequate pattern. It works, but it really limits your options for controlling droplet size when spraying different product types.

So if I was buying today and the budget allowed it, I would say it is hard to beat this Gregson-Clark Spreader-Mate. There is also the "roll your own" option like MQ did (see above). For a more budget-friendly option, I would look very closely at the Chapin 97900 24V Push Sprayer. It was just released, so it may be difficult to find one for a while, but it looks like it solves all the things I didn't like about the S15 - and it's cheaper! :thumbup:


----------



## MrMeaner

That's Sweet Ware!!


----------



## Ware

Mightyquinn said:


> ...Also thinking of trying to add a baffle of some sort to keep the liquid from sloshing around when it's almost empty.


The Spreader-Mate has a pretty nice sump molded into the tank:


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...Also thinking of trying to add a baffle of some sort to keep the liquid from sloshing around when it's almost empty.
> 
> 
> 
> The Spreader-Mate has a pretty nice sump molded into the tank:
Click to expand...

That is a nice advantage to having that! Mine has a sump also in the middle of it but when I have it in the spreader it sits canted forward so the sump doesn't really help. Thinking of putting a "Tee fitting" on the end of the pick up hose to suck from both sides of the tank. We'll see how that works out.


----------



## Ware

This is what the sump looks like on the inside. One hose is pump suction. The other is the return from the pressure relief valve.


----------



## CH3NO2

For the spreader mate with the boom setup, do you need a larger pump to get to 1G /k? At what pressure? Giving this unit some serious consideration.


----------



## J_nick

I think he has a 2 GPM pump running around 40psi. Pump size doesn't effect how much water is put down per 1000. It's all in the pressure and nozzle rating. As long as you're not trying to spray more than your pump can put out e.g. nozzles rated for 3 GPM with a 2 GPM pump


----------



## Ware

The Spreader-Mate has a 3gpm pump. Just to give you an idea, red TeeJet nozzles are designed to flow 0.40gpm at 40psi - so 4 nozzles would flow 1.6gpm at 40psi. The other 1.4gpm from the 3gpm positive displacement pump is diverted back into the tank, and serves as an agitator for the tank mix. But like J-nick said, a 2gpm pump would theoretically work if you are running 4 red nozzles at 40psi. :thumbup:


----------



## GrassDaddy

Ware said:


> The other 1.4gpm from the 3gpm positive displacement pump is diverted back into the tank, and serves as an agitator for the tank mix.


I been lurking on this cuz I have no need for that setup but dude that is awesome.


----------



## Ware

GrassDaddy said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> The other 1.4gpm from the 3gpm positive displacement pump is diverted back into the tank, and serves as an agitator for the tank mix.
> 
> 
> 
> I been lurking on this cuz I have no need for that setup but dude that is awesome.
Click to expand...

It is probably overkill for a lawn my size, but sure is nice.


----------



## palms

So, lesson learned...

I purchased the 80lb Lesco spreader and the Spreader-Mate (single nozzle) in the offseason this past year. Everything was great out of the box. Upgraded the stock single nozzle with a DIY dual-nozzle assembly similar to what Ware and MQ put together (pics to follow when I can get to it, if there's any interest). Calibration went off without a hitch and provided results as expected.

Moment of failure: mixed up a blanket spray of Celsius (9 gallons) and was ready to get underway. Failed to realize that the pressure regulator was not backed off and within moments the pump surged a couple times and subsequently offered a couple puffs of smoke. Subsequently, I attempted to reset the system a couple of times but to no avail. The pump was smoked (with a full tank mix ready to go). I spent the next many hours looking for a local replacement for an appropriate pump and eventually was able to locate a local purchase of the same pump MQ used on his DIY Spreader-Mate. Replaced the pump and reconnected the wiring and all has been good to go since.

Take away: if you have this setup or something similar, alway be certain that the pressure regulator is at or BELOW the max rating for the pump you are using then adjust as needed. RTFM. Of note, I have no regrets about either purchase...top notch quality and well worth it from my perspective.

S/F
palms


----------



## Mightyquinn

palms said:


> So, lesson learned...
> 
> I purchased the 80lb Lesco spreader and the Spreader-Mate (single nozzle) in the offseason this past year. Everything was great out of the box. Upgraded the stock single nozzle with a DIY dual-nozzle assembly similar to what Ware and MQ put together (pics to follow when I can get to it, if there's any interest). Calibration went off without a hitch and provided results as expected.
> 
> Moment of failure: mixed up a blanket spray of Celsius (9 gallons) and was ready to get underway. Failed to realize that the pressure regulator was not backed off and within moments the pump surged a couple times and subsequently offered a couple puffs of smoke. Subsequently, I attempted to reset the system a couple of times but to no avail. The pump was smoked (with a full tank mix ready to go). I spent the next many hours looking for a local replacement for an appropriate pump and eventually was able to locate a local purchase of the same pump MQ used on his DIY Spreader-Mate. Replaced the pump and reconnected the wiring and all has been good to go since.
> 
> Take away: if you have this setup or something similar, alway be certain that the pressure regulator is at or BELOW the max rating for the pump you are using then adjust as needed. RTFM. Of note, I have no regrets about either purchase...top notch quality and well worth it from my perspective.
> 
> S/F
> palms


Sorry to hear about the pump going bad but good to hear you figured it out in time :thumbup:

I think you might have just got a bad pump as mine has never had that issue and will only run at it's max GPM. Maybe there is something I'm not understanding. Mine won't even pump at all until I take all the pressure off at the regulator and then I bring it up to operating pressure(30-40 psi)


----------



## Ware

MQ, your pump has an integral pressure switch - the red cap with two red wires in the top left corner of this photo:

​
That is the case for most aftermarket/off the shelf diaphragm pumps I've seen, but the OEM Spreader-Mate pump does not have a pressure switch. That port is plugged on mine.


----------



## Ware

palms said:


> ...pics to follow when I can get to it, if there's any interest.


I would like to see your custom boom. :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> MQ, your pump has an integral pressure switch - the red cap with two red wires in the top left corner of this photo:
> 
> ​
> That is the case for most aftermarket/off the shelf diaphragm pumps I've seen, but the OEM Spreader-Mate pump does not have a pressure switch. That port is plugged on mine.


I guess that's what I was missing then and makes sense except why they would put a pump like that on there to begin with.


----------



## Ware

The more I think about it, the more I'm leaning toward a bad pump. This is the pump on my Spreader-Mate, and they use the 60psi TeeJet pressure relief valve. The PRV would bypass anything north of 60psi back to the tank, even at the highest setting. That's why they don't use a pump with an integral pressure switch.


----------



## palms

It's possible it was a faulty pump, but more likely user error as result of improper pre-op checks. When I engaged the switch and subsequently seized/burned up the pump motor, there were a couple of rapid surges and I noticed the pressure gauge reading in the vicinity of 60 psi (on a 40 psi pump) with the surges reading 70-75 psi...then the smoke puffs appeared from the pump motor and all was silent and still from that point forward. Nonetheless, I replaced the now defunct stock pump with the same one that MQ has installed on his sprayer. More attention to detail on my part and the seemingly integrated pressure switch on the replacement pump should hopefully avert future occurrence.

Here's what I came up with for a two-nozzle boom:



The result was an amalgam of what I had on hand coupled with designs that MQ and Ware had previously implemented...I reviewed both of your threads on the matter many times. The "boom" is leftover irrigation PVC I had on hand. I opted for the same check valve nozzle bodies that MQ had previously used (http://www.sprayerdepot.com/Shop-by-Category/Single-Nozzle-Bodies-for-Dry-Booms/19349211406NYB) with the added shutoff valves (http://www.sprayerdepot.com/Shop-by-Category/Diaphragm-Check-Valve-Nozzle-Bodies/58140NYB)...the shutoff valve is helpful for areas of my lawn in order to only use one of the two nozzles at a time. Nozzle mounting brackets/clamps: as previously used by Ware (http://www.sprayerdepot.com/QJ11134). As for spray nozzles, I went with the TeeJet XRC11004-VS (http://www.sprayerdepot.com/Shop-by-Category/TeeJet-Extended-Range-Flat-Spray-Tip/XRC11004VS) for foliar and the TeeJet AIC11004-VS for systemic (http://www.sprayerdepot.com/Shop-by-Category/AIC-TeeJet-Air-Induction-Flat-Spray-Tips/AIC11004VS). These nozzles match my walking pace and pump output the best...verified through sprayer calibration. Of note, I find that these quick connect nozzles aren't quite lined up straight when fully snapped in to the quick connect on the nozzle body...I back them off just a bit to keep the spray fan perpendicular to the direction of travel.

To mount the PVC boom to the Lesco, I used a couple of conduit brackets with screws and nuts to get as close as possible to having the nozzles 20" above the turf and 20" apart. Had to compromise on the vertical measurement being that the two types of nozzles used are of slightly different length, thereby resulting in slightly different heights of spray. Close enough. The offset mounting angles keep the boom steady without any fore and aft wobble. Also, it's easy to remove the spray boom from the spreader for granular applications via the single screw on the bottom of each conduit bracket. The electrical tape you see is there to ensure a snug fit on each "clamp" of the conduit mounting brackets.





I've used this setup a few times now with both nozzle types and after the initial incident with the pump failure, all is well and much preferred over the old two gallon pump sprayer. Constant spray pressure, consistent nozzles, and one tank mix to cover the entire lawn. A big win for sure.

As a side note for those with a sharp eye: yes, that is in fact a stockpile of Milo on the bottom shelf. I stocked up last fall during the Walmart sale and acquired 30+ bags or so at a steep discount to get me through this year.


----------



## palms

Although I suppose that the PRV should have prevented the pump from overpressure? Nonetheless, my setup is working as expected at the moment so I'm content but appreciate the continued discussion. Thanks!


----------



## J_nick

I questioned Ware about the teejet nozzles not lining up perpendicular to direction on travel. He said it's so the spray from one nozzle won't interact with the spray from the one beside it.


----------



## alpine0000

Ware is a genius. I just ordered the 80-pound Lesco spreader and the Gregson-Clark Speader Mate A, as well as some TeeJet stuff to fit on it. I think I'm also going to upgrade it to a two-nozzle like he and Palms did -- the 4-nozzel book of the Model B is too wide for some of the areas of my property; I think the Model A will be a better fit for me.

Thanks for all the info/details in this thread!


----------



## Ware

palms said:


> ...Of note, I find that these quick connect nozzles aren't quite lined up straight when fully snapped in to the quick connect on the nozzle body...I back them off just a bit to keep the spray fan perpendicular to the direction of travel.





J_nick said:


> I questioned Ware about the teejet nozzles not lining up perpendicular to direction on travel. He said it's so the spray from one nozzle won't interact with the spray from the one beside it.


Looks good, palms. :thumbup:

On the nozzle alignment, the TeeJet nozzles rely on significant overlap for even spray distribution (think head to head irrigation spacing), so I think they build in that offset so the streams don't interfere with each other. Here are a couple old images I found online that demonstrate that...



















alpine0000 said:


> Ware is a genius. I just ordered the 80-pound Lesco spreader and the Gregson-Clark Speader Mate A, as well as some TeeJet stuff to fit on it. I think I'm also going to upgrade it to a two-nozzle like he and Palms did -- the 4-nozzel book of the Model B is too wide for some of the areas of my property; I think the Model A will be a better fit for me.
> 
> Thanks for all the info/details in this thread!


Congrats! They're not cheap, but I think you will thoroughly enjoy it. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

I have been asked about this a few times offline, so I am adding it here for posterity.

I used two of these drip-free single connection nozzle bodies. Here is a double if you need to install one inline.








Held in place with two of these QJ111-3/4 clamps. These clamps are available in several different sizes, and there is also a variant for square tubing. Pick the one that has a clamping range that fits your boom:








I used this 1" stainless tubing for the mini boom and these plugs to dress up the ends.

I sourced the 3/8" braided hose, 3/8" poly tee, and misc. hose clamps from Tractor Supply or Atwoods. The pinch clamps in the photos below were some I had on hand. They were a little too big, and I have since replaced them.

For nozzles, I use AIC11004's (red) for pre-e/soil applied products and XRC11004's (red) for PGR/foliar applied products.


----------



## Stro3579

What is the length between sprayers? Also what's the spray pattern length? I am thinking of setting up one with 3 sprayers.


----------



## Ware

Stro3579 said:


> What is the length between sprayers? Also what's the spray pattern length? I am thinking of setting up one with 3 sprayers.


TeeJet says their 110deg nozzles should be 20" off the ground and spaced 20" apart.


----------



## Stro3579

Ware said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is the length between sprayers? Also what's the spray pattern length? I am thinking of setting up one with 3 sprayers.
> 
> 
> 
> TeeJet says their 110deg nozzles should be 20" off the ground and spaced 20" apart.
Click to expand...

Thanks Ware!!


----------



## Ware

Here is a quick video demonstrating the boom I built for the Spreader Mate:

https://youtu.be/NkOhFFgFfP8


----------



## Stro3579

Ware said:


> Here is a quick video demonstrating the boom I built for the Spreader-Mate:


Dang!! that sounds like a serious pump. I dont think the 97900 sounds like that. lol. Thats a machine gun. Its laying it down. :thumbup:


----------



## Stro3579

3 1/2 to 4 feet spray pattern?


----------



## Ware

Stro3579 said:


> Dang!! that sounds like a serious pump. I dont think the 97900 sounds like that. lol. Thats a machine gun. Its laying it down. :thumbup:


In all fairness to Chapin though, this setup cost way more than the 97900. :thumbup:


----------



## J_nick

Ware said:


> Here is a quick video demonstrating the boom I built for the Spreader Mate:


----------



## Ware

Stro3579 said:


> 3 1/2 to 4 feet spray pattern?


So yeah, 20" nozzle spacing, which gives me an effective spray width of about 40". The nozzles more or less line up with the center of the tires, so I try to eyeball about 20" center-to-center between my wheel marks. Nothing is perfect, but I feel like it is _at least_ as accurate as walking with a backpack sprayer + wand.


----------



## Stro3579

Bad ***


----------



## Stro3579

Ware said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 3 1/2 to 4 feet spray pattern?
> 
> 
> 
> So yeah, 20" nozzle spacing, which gives me an effective spray width of about 40". The nozzles more or less line up with the center of the tires, so I try to eyeball about 20" center-to-center between my wheel marks. Nothing is perfect, but I feel like it is _at least_ as accurate as walking with a backpack sprayer + wand.
Click to expand...

When you spray again, can you spray on the concrete or asphalt so I can see how heavy your sprayer lays liquid down at average walking speeds with your higher volume tip.

I set my sprayer up like yours, but with 3 nozzles and tips. I don't feel like it's putting enough product down at my walking speeds with the pre emergent tip (red). Before I try to get a larger tip, I wanted to see how wet the ground is on yours with same tips and normal walking speeds.


----------



## William

Ware said:


> I decided to add a second nozzle. I clamped a piece of 1" stainless steel tubing to the Lesco frame and added the necessary plumbing (tee, hose, clamps, and nozzle body). This setup should allow me to make my passes with about 20" between wheel marks.
> 
> The best answer is probably the 4-nozzle boom setup direct from Gregson-Clark, but I still feel like that configuration might be overkill for my lawn - about 7,000 ft2 of push-sprayable grass with some narrow corridors.


Hi Ware, do you have a BOM for your upgrade of the dual nozzle setup? I think this is the route I want to go, as I simply do not need another piece of equipment.

Thanks,

William


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Also curious how much the tool cost and what it's called to get those nifty dog-eared crimps on the hose clamps. I'm thinking I might incorporate something like this on the 97900


----------



## Ware

William said:


> Hi Ware, do you have a BOM for your upgrade of the dual nozzle setup? I think this is the route I want to go, as I simply do not need another piece of equipment.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> William


Since you already have a Lesco 80lb, I think it's a solid choice.

Regarding a BOM, check out this post and let me know if you have any questions.

If you have any space where the SpreaderMate 4-nozzle boom would work well, keep in mind you can turn individual nozzles off, essentially making it what I did with the single nozzle setup.


----------



## William

Ware said:


> William said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ware, do you have a BOM for your upgrade of the dual nozzle setup? I think this is the route I want to go, as I simply do not need another piece of equipment.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> William
> 
> 
> 
> Since you already have a Lesco 80lb, I think it's a solid choice.
> 
> Regarding a BOM, check out this post and let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> If you have any space where the SpreaderMate 4-nozzle boom would work well, keep in mind you can turn individual nozzles off, essentially making it what I did with the single nozzle setup.
Click to expand...

Thank you sir! I am considering the model B but wanted to get an idea of what a "conversion" would cost in comparison.


----------



## William

Ware said:


> William said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Ware, do you have a BOM for your upgrade of the dual nozzle setup? I think this is the route I want to go, as I simply do not need another piece of equipment.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> William
> 
> 
> 
> Since you already have a Lesco 80lb, I think it's a solid choice.
> 
> Regarding a BOM, check out this post and let me know if you have any questions.
> 
> If you have any space where the SpreaderMate 4-nozzle boom would work well, keep in mind you can turn individual nozzles off, essentially making it what I did with the single nozzle setup.
Click to expand...

Hi Ware. Have you or MQ considered adding a momentary button as opposed to a on/off switch?

Thanks!


----------



## Ware

William said:


> Hi Ware. Have you or MQ considered adding a momentary button as opposed to a on/off switch?
> 
> Thanks!


I like the on/off switch, as you can walk away from it and let it agitate/mix the tank when the spray valve is closed, which is a handy feature. An additional normally closed momentary switch in series would work okay for temporarily disrupting the spray stream, but I personally don't dislike the toggle enough to add one.


----------



## William

Ok. When I get it, I'll play around. Got the b model because as I understand I can shut off the outside nozzles and fold the arms back in tight spots.


----------



## Ware

William said:


> Ok. When I get it, I'll play around. Got the b model because as I understand I can shut off the outside nozzles and fold the arms back in tight spots.


Awesome. Can't go wrong with that setup. :thumbup:


----------



## Mightyquinn

With my setup, the switch basically turns the pump on/off so it's all or nothing and can't see the usefulness of a "pause" switch. I am planning on adding an agitator to mine during the offseason and I plan on adding a valve so I can be mixing the tank without having the spray nozzles going. I will be sure to post what I come up with when it's all done.


----------



## William

Mightyquinn said:


> With my setup, the switch basically turns the pump on/off so it's all or nothing and can't see the usefulness of a "pause" switch. I am planning on adding an agitator to mine during the offseason and I plan on adding a valve so I can be mixing the tank without having the spray nozzles going. I will be sure to post what I come up with when it's all done.


Maybe it's my newbie or whatever but like the idea to cycle the pump easily on and off. With that said I like Ware's idea of putting it in series so you push it when making turns etc. my original idea would make spot spraying difficult as you would hold the chicken switch down while trying to wand.

Look forward to your winter endeavors MQ.

Thanks,

William


----------



## wardconnor

William said:


> Look forward to your winter endeavors MQ.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> William


MQ is always good for a nice winter garage project.


----------



## Mightyquinn

William said:


> Maybe it's my newbie or whatever but like the idea to cycle the pump easily on and off. With that said I like Ware's idea of putting it in series so you push it when making turns etc. my original idea would make spot spraying difficult as you would hold the chicken switch down while trying to wand.
> 
> Look forward to your winter endeavors MQ.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> William


I just hit the switch to shut the pump off when making turns or moving it to a different location, I'm still a little unclear on what specifically you are talking about with this "momentary off switch" you are talking about. :?



wardconnor said:


> Look forward to your winter endeavors MQ.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> William


MQ is always good for a nice winter garage project.
[/quote]

I got to do something to keep me busy over the Winter :lol: :thumbup:


----------



## William

Mightyquinn said:


> William said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe it's my newbie or whatever but like the idea to cycle the pump easily on and off. With that said I like Ware's idea of putting it in series so you push it when making turns etc. my original idea would make spot spraying difficult as you would hold the chicken switch down while trying to wand.
> 
> Look forward to your winter endeavors MQ.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> William
> 
> 
> 
> I just hit the switch to shut the pump off when making turns or moving it to a different location, I'm still a little unclear on what specifically you are talking about with this "momentary off switch" you are talking about. :?
> 
> 
> 
> wardconnor said:
> 
> 
> 
> Look forward to your winter endeavors MQ.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> William
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> MQ is always good for a nice winter garage project.
Click to expand...

I got to do something to keep me busy over the Winter :lol: :thumbup:
[/quote]
momentary switch normally requires a button to be pressed to change the state of the switch vice the flicking action required of a traditional light or equivalent switch. When the "push-to-make" type of momentary switch is pressed, it will connect the metal contacts of the switch when pressed. When the button is released, the contacts will be released. A push-to-break momentary switch has to be pressed; however, to disconnect the connected electrical circuit and released to then reconnect it."

So I would use it to pause the pump as long as it is pressed while the toggle switch is left on. 
"


----------



## Movingshrub

Mightyquinn said:


> With my setup, the switch basically turns the pump on/off so it's all or nothing and can't see the usefulness of a "pause" switch. I am planning on adding an agitator to mine during the offseason and I plan on adding a valve so I can be mixing the tank without having the spray nozzles going. I will be sure to post what I come up with when it's all done.


Eagerly looking forward to your write up/solution to constant agitation.


----------



## Ware

Movingshrub said:


> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> With my setup, the switch basically turns the pump on/off so it's all or nothing and can't see the usefulness of a "pause" switch. I am planning on adding an agitator to mine during the offseason and I plan on adding a valve so I can be mixing the tank without having the spray nozzles going. I will be sure to post what I come up with when it's all done.
> 
> 
> 
> Eagerly looking forward to your write up/solution to constant agitation.
Click to expand...

The Spreader-Mate agitates the tank while spraying by pushing the excess flow from the pump (~3gpm minus the total flow rate of the nozzles) through the TeeJet pressure relief/regulating valve and back into the bottom of the tank via a hose. With two ~0.4gpm nozzles, I'm theoretically mixing the tank with ~2gpm of circulation while I'm spraying.

I think the valve MQ is talking about adding is just a simple ball valve upstream of the spray boom. When flow is shut off to the spray boom, the entire pump capacity is forced through the aforementioned pressure relief/regulating valve and back into the tank. This is handy for mixing the tank (via circulation) with the sprayer parked. I use this feature every time I spray - I let it sit and circulate/mix for a few minutes before I start spraying.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> Movingshrub said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mightyquinn said:
> 
> 
> 
> With my setup, the switch basically turns the pump on/off so it's all or nothing and can't see the usefulness of a "pause" switch. I am planning on adding an agitator to mine during the offseason and I plan on adding a valve so I can be mixing the tank without having the spray nozzles going. I will be sure to post what I come up with when it's all done.
> 
> 
> 
> Eagerly looking forward to your write up/solution to constant agitation.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> The Spreader-Mate agitates the tank while spraying by pushing the excess flow from the pump (~3gpm minus the total flow rate of the nozzles) through the TeeJet pressure relief/regulating valve and back into the bottom of the tank via a hose. With two ~0.4gpm nozzles, I'm theoretically mixing the tank with ~2gpm of circulation while I'm spraying.
> 
> I think the valve MQ is talking about adding is just a simple ball valve upstream of the spray boom. When flow is shut off to the spray boom, the entire pump capacity is forced through the aforementioned pressure relief/regulating valve and back into the tank. This is handy for mixing the tank (via circulation) with the sprayer parked. I use this feature every time I spray - I let it sit and circulate/mix for a few minutes before I start spraying.
Click to expand...

Ware, you are correct to a certain extent, but I don't think that the return line really does all that much mixing in the tank as the flow isn't all that great. I do have something additional I plan on adding to help agitate the mix better and once I get it all set up correctly I will post it here of course


----------



## Ware

I could see where a formal agitator might help some in your loaf tank, but with the sump bottom and volume/circulation rate of the Spreader-Mate, I think it would be a solution looking for a problem.


----------



## Movingshrub

Is there any value in permanently installing one of those paint mixing paddles into the tank and having it powered by the system? I don't know the amp draw so that may not be a viable option. Also, unsure on the amount of turbulence induced foam that could be produced.


----------



## Ware

Honestly, I think it would be more trouble than it would be worth. Everyone's situation is a little different, but I spray my yard with about 7 gallons of water. With two 0.4gpm nozzles, that's ~8.75 minutes of spray time. Between the 2+ gpm being continuously returned to the tank via the pressure relief/regulating valve and the natural sloshing from pushing the sprayer, I don't see much risk of compromising the suspension of whatever product I'm spraying in the <15 minutes it takes to spray the yard.


----------



## Ware

It's also probably worth noting that a jet agitator (or any device that restricts flow) should not be used on the return line from the pressure relief/regulating valve when using a positive displacement (diaphragm) pump.


----------



## Ware

Probably overkill for my lawn, but it sure looks cool. :bandit:

I upgraded to the OEM 4-nozzle setup for my Spreader-Mate. They basically charged me the difference in price between the two models, plus shipping.


----------



## Ware

These nozzle bodies can actually be shut off, so I can technically run 1-4 nozzles with this setup.

Folds up neat:


----------



## wardconnor

Cool.


----------



## MasterMech

Ware said:


> These nozzle bodies can actually be shut off, so I can technically run 1-4 nozzles with this setup.
> 
> Folds up neat:


You took better pictures than I did! The ability to fold the boom and shut-down the outer nozzles is quite nice with this setup.

Now we just need to come up with a foam marker setup for those of us with larger lawns! I tried the die and it was pretty tough for me to see where I had been, and that's using 16oz of die to 9 gallons of mix. :shock: The die cost more than the prodiamine I put down.

I had GC set mine up with the 4.9gpm pump so I'd still have a fair bit of pump capacity left over for agitation. With the boom shut down, I can see it churn the mix even filled to the brim.


----------



## wardconnor

Ware said:


> ...... that's ~8.75 minutes of spray time............
> 
> ...... whatever product I'm spraying in the <15 minutes it takes to spray the yard.


So now that you have "bought twice and cried twice" and have a 4 nozzle boom, are you going to be able to spray your yard in a negative amount of time?


----------



## SGrabs33

wardconnor said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...... that's ~8.75 minutes of spray time............
> 
> ...... whatever product I'm spraying in the <15 minutes it takes to spray the yard.
> 
> 
> 
> So now that you have "bought twice and cried twice" and have a 4 nozzle boom, are you going to be able to spray your yard in a negative amount of time?
Click to expand...

 :lol: :lol: :lol:

It sure does look pretty :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

If you are using TeeJet nozzle bodies with diaphragm check valves on your boom, this is the part (58140-NYB) that Gregson-Clark uses to manually shutoff individual nozzles:










@SGrabs33


----------



## Stro3579

Ware said:


> If you are using TeeJet nozzle bodies with diaphragm check valves on your boom, this is the part (58140-NYB) that Gregson-Clark uses to manually shutoff individual nozzles:


@Ware 
Will This work on the tee jets nozzle we used to mod my Chapin?


----------



## Ware

Stro3579 said:


> Will This work on the tee jets nozzle we used to mod my Chapin?


I forget which nozzle bodies you used, but if they are TeeJet and use a diaphragm check these should work. :thumbup:

Post a link.


----------



## Stro3579

Ware said:


> Stro3579 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Will This work on the tee jets nozzle we used to mod my Chapin?
> 
> 
> 
> I forget which nozzle bodies you used, but if they are TeeJet and use a diaphragm check these should work. :thumbup:
> 
> Post a link.
Click to expand...

Same ones you have


----------



## Ware

Stro3579 said:


> Same ones you have


Then yes, it should work great. :thumbup:


----------



## Tellycoleman

About to pull the trigger on one. I cant stand the earthway anymore. My yard to big.
Do I need to get the larger pump?
What tee jet nozzles do you recommend for foliar and soil applications?


----------



## Ware

Tellycoleman said:


> About to pull the trigger on one. I cant stand the earthway anymore. My yard to big.
> Do I need to get the larger pump?
> What tee jet nozzles do you recommend for foliar and soil applications?


I use the *XRC11004* for foliar and *AIC11004* for soil applications. The C part numbers are a nozzle that is integral to a TeeJet Quick Cap, so you just twist them on the Spreader-Mate nozzle bodies (less pieces than a separate nozzle + cap). The best prices I have seen are at spraysmarter.com.








The -04 red nozzles are rated for 0.40 gpm each at 40 psi. At 2.5 mph, that should *theoretically* get you close to 1 gallon per thousand... see the green columns on the right side of this chart (page 10).

So 4 red nozzles at 0.40 gpm each would be 1.6 gpm total flow at 40 psi. The standard pump is rated for 3 gpm, so you should be fine with it unless you plan to use some really high flow nozzles. The excess flow from the pump is circulated back into the bottom of the tank.

The 4-nozzle Spreader-Mate comes standard with yellow Turbo TeeJet Induction nozzles (TTI11002). These are fine for soil applied products, but the droplets are technically a little too big (TeeJet rates them "ultra coarse") for foliar apps. Also, the yellow -02 nozzles (0.20 gpm @ 40 psi) are rated for half the flow of the red -04 nozzles. Since many products call for about 1 gallon per thousand, I just use the red -04's for everything to keep my calibration easy to remember.

Let me know if you have any other questions or something wasn't clear. I think it would be an excellent choice for your lot. :thumbup:


----------



## Greendoc

Of note, applying at less than 1 gallon per 1000 sq ft can work for broadleaf weed control with Three Way or Triclopyr in high cut cool season grass. It is not a very effective technique in low cut warm season grass. Leaves of the weeds get smaller at that low height of cut and grass becomes less tolerant of high rates of Three Way. We are essentially treating the equivalent of golf greens grown on soil rather than what chemical manufacturers envision as a lawn. They are envisioning rotary mowed grasses at 4". Not grass at less than an inch.


----------



## gene_stl

JW both Gregson Clark and Teejet should send you a commission check or some freebs.


----------



## Ware

gene_stl said:


> JW both Gregson Clark and Teejet should send you a commission check or some freebs.


Michael Wise from ATY turned me onto the Spreader-Mate in ~2012. I tried a couple cheaper options along the way, but I finally bought one and I haven't regretted it yet. :thumbup:

It would be nice, but we're small fish. I'm sure TeeJet makes their money on stuff like this. :mrgreen:


----------



## gene_stl

As MasterMech pointed out astutely not too long ago, "Hubba!Hubba!" :lol:


----------



## MasterMech

gene_stl said:


> As MasterMech pointed out astutely not too long ago, "Hubba!Hubba!" :lol:


 :lol:


----------



## Colonel K0rn

Ware said:


> gene_stl said:
> 
> 
> 
> JW both Gregson Clark and Teejet should send you a commission check or some freebs.
> 
> 
> 
> Michael Wise from ATY turned me onto the Spreader-Mate in ~2012. I tried a couple cheaper options along the way, but I finally bought one and I haven't regretted it yet. :thumbup:
> 
> It would be nice, but we're small fish. I'm sure TeeJet makes their money on stuff like this. :mrgreen:
Click to expand...

After going to the AgriSupply store in Statesboro to pick up some parts for my sprayer modification, I realize that your statement is 100% accurate. I forgot how much those dang nozzles cost. Want to get a pre-made end-of-bar spray adapter with nozzle? $65.


----------



## g-man

Ware said:


> Michael Wise from ATY turned me onto the Spreader-Mate in ~2012.


Is Michael wise on TLF?


----------



## Ware

g-man said:


> Is Michael wise on TLF?


He is not. He knows we're here, but last time I talked to him his priorities had shifted and he was not doing the lawn/reel low thing anymore. Maybe he'll pick it back up someday.


----------



## SGrabs33

Ware said:


> Michael Wise from ATY


Was that a Gravely or a Locke that he had? That REEL was a beast!


----------



## Ware

SGrabs33 said:


> Was that a Gravely or a Locke that he had? That REEL was a beast!


It was a Gravely (formerly Locke) CL130 - it had an 8-blade 30" reel.


----------



## SGrabs33

@Ware Beautiful site!


----------



## Tellycoleman

Thanks guys
Anyone with a Gregson Clark coupon code?


----------



## MasterMech

Tellycoleman said:


> Thanks guys
> Anyone with a Gregson Clark coupon code?


I've never seen such a thing. GC is a pretty small company still too. I emailed the sales addy, and they were able to get me a exactly what I wanted on my SM. Which ended up just being the 5 gpm pump, for some extra agitation action.


----------



## Ware

The larger pump would give a couple extra gpm of recirculation.


----------



## Tellycoleman

WHERE IS THE BATTERY CHARGER!! WTF
Funny but not funny.
Not to happy about paying that kind of money and being nickle and dimed over a battery charger.
What do you guys use to charge the battery?
Not felling them right now to order another product from Gregson-Clark. 
Can they at least mention it on the website that "Hey You wont be able to use this product without a battery charger" Charger Not Included!!!

All the excitement over a new* Expensive Toy* and then nothing. Like buying a DJI drone that doesnt have batteries.

All Customers are *NOT* lawn professionals that have battery chargers laying around.


----------



## Ware

Tellycoleman said:


> WHERE IS THE BATTERY CHARGER!!


Yeah, that kinda irked me too. My best guess is they don't include one because half of their customers probably opt for the truck charger.

​
I wired in a Battery Tender Junior to charge mine. I leave it hooked up when not in use. The only reason I wasn't more upset is it was quite a bit cheaper than the one Gregson-Clark offers.

I can take a photo of the connection when I get home this afternoon.


----------



## Tellycoleman

I just got back from Walmart where I got the exact same item that you suggested for 1/3 of the price however it is a bad business model because I would have spent $60 and ordered it with the sprayer if I would have known it wasn't included. Being a small company they lost that money and revenue.


----------



## Ware

Here is a photo of how I connected the Battery Tender. I used ring terminals to permanently connect the harness to the battery terminals. The Battery Tender quick connect plug is circled.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Nice
I was actually doing this when your post came up
Thanks again.


----------



## Tellycoleman

Also Just got off the phone with Zack from Gregson - Clark. I was doing an unboxing video when I realized the product didn't have a charger. I stopped and reached out to the company on Facebook. Very quick customer response time Zack actually called me.
I brought up my concerns and he listened to them. Zack did mention that the charger is listed as an accessory. 
My thoughts were that they were available in case you lost the original like a parts list.
I brought up that being a homeowner I would have bought a charger from him if I knew it wasn't included. Without the product manual I would not have known the voltage or amperage required to charge the battery and it would have been an easy $60 for anyone to spend and not have to worry about it.
He said thank you for sharing my concerns
Exchanged pleasantries
Call ended


----------



## Movingshrub

Ware said:


> These nozzle bodies can actually be shut off, so I can technically run 1-4 nozzles with this setup.
> 
> Folds up neat:


@Ware, if you don't mind - how does the folding feature work? Both in terms of securing locked out and collapsed.


----------



## Ware

Movingshrub said:


> Ware, if you don't mind - how does the folding feature work? Both in terms of securing locked out and collapsed.


They just fold in and out and are held with spring tension. See at 0:45 in this video...


----------



## MasterMech

Tellycoleman said:


> Also Just got off the phone with Zack from Gregson - Clark. I was doing an unboxing video when I realized the product didn't have a charger. I stopped and reached out to the company on Facebook. Very quick customer response time Zack actually called me.
> I brought up my concerns and he listened to them. Zack did mention that the charger is listed as an accessory.
> My thoughts were that they were available in case you lost the original like a parts list.
> I brought up that being a homeowner I would have bought a charger from him if I knew it wasn't included. Without the product manual I would not have known the voltage or amperage required to charge the battery and it would have been an easy $60 for anyone to spend and not have to worry about it.
> He said thank you for sharing my concerns
> Exchanged pleasantries
> Call ended


Keep in mind that with an $800+ Price of admission, this sprayer is not on your typical homeowner's short list. The professional market that it's aimed at likely already has a charger or method to charge a 12v AGM battery. Heck, if your riding spreader already has a 12v electric start system (not all do), you don't even need the battery!

I already have a cTek smartcharger that does the job well.

Something like this would work fine.

https://www.batteriesplus.com/productdetails/NOCG750?


----------



## Colonel K0rn

MasterMech said:


> Tellycoleman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Also Just got off the phone with Zack from Gregson - Clark. I was doing an unboxing video when I realized the product didn't have a charger. I stopped and reached out to the company on Facebook. Very quick customer response time Zack actually called me.
> I brought up my concerns and he listened to them. Zack did mention that the charger is listed as an accessory.
> My thoughts were that they were available in case you lost the original like a parts list.
> I brought up that being a homeowner I would have bought a charger from him if I knew it wasn't included. Without the product manual I would not have known the voltage or amperage required to charge the battery and it would have been an easy $60 for anyone to spend and not have to worry about it.
> He said thank you for sharing my concerns
> Exchanged pleasantries
> Call ended
> 
> 
> 
> Keep in mind that with an $800+ Price of admission, this sprayer is not on your typical homeowner's short list. The professional market that it's aimed at likely already has a charger or method to charge a 12v AGM battery. Heck, if your riding spreader already has a 12v electric start system (not all do), you don't even need the battery!
> 
> I already have a cTek smartcharger that does the job well.
> 
> Something like this would work fine.
> 
> https://www.batteriesplus.com/productdetails/NOCG750?locationofinterest=&locationphysical=9010631&gclid=EAIaIQobChMIhv76kp2k2gIVC7XACh3fSQTWEAQYAyABEgJ1d_D_BwE
Click to expand...

I was about to recommend the Noco charger for this application, because I purchased the Noco Genius G3500 last year for work on the golf cart that's been sitting in front of my house. I have the charger for it, but I was trying to repair them by deep cycling and desulfation. I have used that charger on all of my battery needs, and put the Schumacher on the shelf in the shed. I really like the smart charge capability of the Noco products. This one is nice because for Telly's needs, he could go ahead and wire up the pigtail for the onboard battery, and use the clips for other things as needed(car battery, mower battery).

Pretty much a set it, and forget it product. Have been very satisfied with it so far. Weatherproof too.


----------



## MasterMech

I did not wire in a quick plug for mine. Why? It's too easy to just use the alligator clips and save the direct wire pigtail for something harder to access.


----------



## Lawn_newbie

I have the Lesco 50lbs spreader and I am coming up short finding a tank that is 6+ gallons. I found a 7 gallon tank that will have an inch of wiggle room on the length and width. My main concern is the height of the unit that will sit about 7" proud.

My thoughts are to anchor the tank at the front of the spreader, build a rack in the rear to hold the battery, and hopefully that will offset the weight. What are your thoughts?

Do you think this is a good idea?

The tank I was looking at is this one.



https://www.plasticwatertanks.com/p/cbt7k/sp0007-rt-7-gallon-rectangle-plastic-tank


----------



## Ware

Lawn_newbie said:


> I have the Lesco 50lbs spreader and I am coming up short finding a tank that is 6+ gallons. I found a 7 gallon tank that will have an inch of wiggle room on the length and width. My main concern is the height of the unit that will sit about 7" proud.
> 
> My thoughts are to anchor the tank at the front of the spreader, build a rack in the rear to hold the battery, and hopefully that will offset the weight. What are your thoughts?
> 
> Do you think this is a good idea?
> 
> The tank I was looking at is this one.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.plasticwatertanks.com/p/cbt7k/sp0007-rt-7-gallon-rectangle-plastic-tank


I'm a little confused - are you talking about mounting the tank forward of the spreader hopper? Or in the spreader hopper?

@wardconnor or @Mightyquinn might have some ideas/input.


----------



## Mightyquinn

Ware said:


> Lawn_newbie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have the Lesco 50lbs spreader and I am coming up short finding a tank that is 6+ gallons. I found a 7 gallon tank that will have an inch of wiggle room on the length and width. My main concern is the height of the unit that will sit about 7" proud.
> 
> My thoughts are to anchor the tank at the front of the spreader, build a rack in the rear to hold the battery, and hopefully that will offset the weight. What are your thoughts?
> 
> Do you think this is a good idea?
> 
> The tank I was looking at is this one.
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.plasticwatertanks.com/p/cbt7k/sp0007-rt-7-gallon-rectangle-plastic-tank
> 
> 
> 
> I'm a little confused - are you talking about mounting the tank forward of the spreader hopper? Or in the spreader hopper?
> 
> @wardconnor or @Mightyquinn might have some ideas/input.
Click to expand...

I would look into something as low profile as possible as the higher the tank sits out of the hopper the higher your center of gravity will be. What are the dimensions of the inside of your hopper? Also take into account that you don't want the tank sitting flush on the bottom as it will interfere with the agitator for the spreader.


----------



## Ware

Sharing @Tellycoleman's video in this thread - that funnel is AWESOME! :thumbsup:


----------



## ABC123

Rogers sprayers sells parts. You could find one with a sump on one side.


----------



## wardconnor

I think it will work. Like @Mightyquinn said. The lower the tank sits the better because it will easily tip over and cause your switch to give out. Don't ask me how I know this.

A tall tank will work but will be a little top heavy. You will just have to be careful with it so it does not tip over.

I had a 50 lb Spyker spreader. This was the exact reason I switched to the lesco 80. I wanted a bigger tank so I acquired a bigger spreader


----------



## MasterMech

I would not recommend mounting a tank on the front of a spreader. The spreader mate rigs are tippy enough with a full load and that's with a 9 gallon IN the hopper.


----------



## g-man

@Tellycoleman awesome video. I think I have one of the blue funnels that was part of my water softener resin pour. I'm going to find it because I don't like the idea of liquids over the backpack sprayer battery. Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Ware

MasterMech said:


> I would not recommend mounting a tank on the front of a spreader. The spreader mate rigs are tippy enough with a full load and that's with a 9 gallon IN the hopper.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## Ware

I switched over to Turbo TeeJet TT11004-VP nozzles with 25612-3-NYR Quick Caps for my PGR app this morning, and I really like that you can install them in such a way that the spray angle is slightly forward - away from the tires on my Lesco 80lb Spreader.


----------



## wardconnor

I like that


----------



## 95mmrenegade

Impressive. Looks like I need to buy more nozzles for my new project.


----------



## gintasr

Quick question... I have the same setup.

When you look up the nozzles in the teejet catalog, is the G/1K PER nozzle? So if I want to put down 1G/1K on my 4 nozzle sprayer, do I look for .25 on the right hand column?


----------



## Ware

gintasr said:


> Quick question... I have the same setup.
> 
> When you look up the nozzles in the teejet catalog, is the G/1K PER nozzle? So if I want to put down 1G/1K on my 4 nozzle sprayer, do I look for .25 on the right hand column?


No, the gallons per thousand (green section of the table) is based on the recommended nozzle spacing - 20" height, 20" apart. So red nozzles at 40 psi and ~2.5 mph should land you close to 1 gallon per thousand. :thumbsup:


----------



## crzipilot

So what nozzles are your running now? What's the difference between the TT. And the AI?


----------



## Ware

crzipilot said:


> So what nozzles are your running now? What's the difference between the TT. And the AI?


TT's and AIC's.

The AI's have a larger droplet size.


----------



## crzipilot

Did you goto the TT from xrc for the forward angle of the spray, to keep
It off the tiires?


----------



## Ware

crzipilot said:


> Did you goto the TT from xrc for the forward angle of the spray, to keep
> It off the tiires?


For the slightly larger droplet size/less drift. The XRC's clear the tires fine (same as the AIC's).


----------



## Jwsjr

i know you use the AI for PreM. gonna be honest, those nozzles totally confuse me. would you mind posting a link for what you would recommend for PreM with the Spreader-mate? Not saying i'm lazy but i do stay confused.


----------



## Ware

Jwsjr said:


> i know you use the AI for PreM. gonna be honest, those nozzles totally confuse me. would you mind posting a link for what you would recommend for PreM with the Spreader-mate? Not saying i'm lazy but i do stay confused.


AIC11004


----------



## 95mmrenegade

X2, those nozzles are the cats meow, I use the brown ones.


----------



## Jwsjr

Thank ya both. They are arriving Wednesday.


----------



## 95mmrenegade

For note the brown nozzles at 50psi are 2gallons per k or so.


----------



## crzipilot

Got my spreader mate today. UPS had it's way with one of the nozzle brackets. the threads for the pressure gauge on the pressure regulator are all screwed up. Will have to call them tomorrow about it.

When setting the pressure for the nozzles. Are you setting 40 psi with just pump on, no spray. Or are you setting the 40psi with the sprayers spraying?

I had it at 30psi. When opening the sprayer valve it would drop to 20psi. My pace on 1000 sq ft was just about right on where I emptied just shy of a gallon of water.


----------



## Ware

crzipilot said:


> When setting the pressure for the nozzles. Are you setting 40 psi with just pump on, no spray. Or are you setting the 40psi with the sprayers spraying?


I operate at 40 psi while the unit is spraying. I set it higher with the valve closed, then make a small adjustment to dial it into 40 psi once I start moving/spraying.


----------



## crzipilot

I gotcha, I guess I'll have to up my speed a little on that. Kinda pisses me off though that the threads on the regulator are screwed up. Got the driveway marked out so I'll adjust the pressure tomorrow and see how it does.


----------



## Ware

crzipilot said:


> I gotcha, I guess I'll have to up my speed a little on that. Kinda pisses me off though that the threads on the regulator are screwed up. Got the driveway marked out so I'll adjust the pressure tomorrow and see how it does.


I had a damaged part when mine arrived - I called them and they took care of it.


----------



## William

So after almost a year, I am ready to use my spreader mate. As such I have a few ?'s

1. How do you empty the tank?
2. Someone mentioned a larger pump, is that a option I missed?
3. Do you pre-mix or just add water, add mix, and turn it on to agitate.
4. Left over mix, how do you store? Gallon jugs with a sharpie?

Thanks,

William


----------



## Ware

1. How do you empty the tank?

I usually just run mine out, then refill/rinse/flush with water to clean it.​
2. Someone mentioned a larger pump, is that a option I missed?

I don't think it's on their website. I think those who have it asked for it when they ordered. I have the standard pump on mine and can run (4) red nozzles at 40 psi with no issues. I wouldn't worry about it unless you plan on using higher flow nozzles.​
3. Do you pre-mix or just add water, add mix, and turn it on to agitate.

It depends on what I'm spraying. For something like PGR I usually just mix it in the Spreader-Mate tank. If it is something that needs to be dissolved, I use a bucket and a paint mixer with my cordless drill. This funnel is very handy for transferring it from the bucket to the sprayer tank (thanks @Tellycoleman).​
4. Left over mix, how do you store? Gallon jugs with a sharpie?

After using it for a while, the amount of carrier/water I use to spray my lawn is pretty consistent, so my leftovers are minimal. For something like PGR, I just use the hand wand to make a banding app with anything leftover in the tank when I finish spraying. Keep in mind some product labels recommend only mixing up enough product to spray in one session (i.e. shouldn't be stored once it is diluted).​


----------



## William

Thank you Ware!


----------



## MasterMech

The 5 gpm pump that I ordered on my Spreadermate was a minimal cost option. It's mentioned somewhere on the website, but is not available unless you contact GC directly to place the order. (Email/phone)

I wanted the 5 gpm not to run more/bigger nozzles, but to provide more tank agitation while spraying. Also, while mixing in the tank, the mixture visibly churns while I add product.


----------



## Tellycoleman

I have a larger yard and the standard pump works great. I debated if I was going to switch to the larger pump but I didn't find a need. I have used one charge of the battery to spray insecticide over 1.6 acres with still battery to go. I'm not sure how much juice the larger pump pulls and if it will make any negligible difference in battery life. 
You do need to buy a battery charger because the spreadermate doesnt come with one. (I was a little pissy over that)
The spray tips that @Ware recommends are great. And all that Tee-jet stuff confused me so I just copied him. Which is another reason I went with the standard pump

But hey don't calibrate your sprayer while listening to music is my only warning.

I usually don't have anything left over. The greenkeeper app helps tremendously with that if you need a partial tank to cover your area.


----------



## MasterMech

I have sprayed my lawn 2x on one battery charge before. So you should be good for at least 1 acre running the 5 gpm pump on the standard battery.

On battery chargers - the spreadermate uses a 12V AGM battery similar to a motorcycle or ATV. Being a small engine guy, I already had an excellent smart charger for these batteries. So no big loss for me. Even if you didn't already have one, GC does offer one, and you can always grab one online for cheap too.

Remember that this product is targeted at professional applicators. These guys are going need/want to charge the Spreadermate from their trucks and not be limited to charging in their shop.


----------



## William

OK, so settle a debate I have with my neighbor. For the pressure gauge, I think you don't need teflon tape due to the type of material. He seems to think you do. So far no leaks up to 40 psi, so which is it?


----------



## Ware

William said:


> OK, so settle a debate I have with my neighbor. For the pressure gauge, I think you don't need teflon tape due to the type of material. He seems to think you do. So far no leaks up to 40 psi, so which is it?


The instructions do not mention it, but it looks like it has it in the photo. That said, it looks like I did not use any on mine and I have no leaks. Per the manual, I was extra careful not to over-tighten it, so maybe that's why I decided to not use thread tape.


----------



## William

Thanks again Ware!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Excited to say that I decided to treat myself to a Spreadermate B for my Lesco spreader. I'm looking forward to making my lawn care much easier than using my backpack sprayer in 2019!


----------



## Ware

Congrats!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Thanks Ware! I hope you won't mind the q&a when it arrives! Haha.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

New toy for 2019!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

One question I do have. The power/attachment had a loose white wire. The end of the white wire didn't seem to be sinched tight enough inside the red power adapter(green arrow in picture below). I somewhat fixed it for now by jamming it back in. Has anyone else had this issue right out of the box? Is there a way to fix instead of having the item replaced? Seems like an easy fix but I don't have anything small enough that I can use to clamp it down with.


----------



## walk1355

The little metal piece probably comes out of the red plug. You then crip that onto the tie and re-insert into the red piece.

Take a photo of the other end of the red plug and I'll see if I can give further direction.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Hope these help. If you need others taken, please let me know. I'll be more than happy to send more pictures


----------



## walk1355

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Hope these help. If you need others taken, please let me know. I'll be more than happy to send more pictures


That tab should come out of the plug somehow. You can then crimp the tab on the wire and then re-insert into the plug.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Would it come out from the back or the front?


----------



## walk1355

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Would it come out from the back or the front?


Probably from the back where the wire is inserted.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

walk1355 said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would it come out from the back or the front?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably from the back where the wire is inserted.
Click to expand...

Thank you. I will give it a try.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

walk1355 said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Would it come out from the back or the front?
> 
> 
> 
> Probably from the back where the wire is inserted.
Click to expand...

Thank you. I will give it a try.


----------



## gene_stl

This is one of those connectors that is designed to be assembled once. They didn't crimp it good enough so what you will need to do is pull it out from the back. There is usually a springy thing sticking up which is what holds the contact in.
In getting it out you will probably have to either break some plastic holding it in or bend the piece on the contact.

If you get it apart then recrimp or even solder the wire into the contact. When you reassemble it you will have to completely reverse any damage done in disassembling it. So if plastic breaks either levering it open or drawing back the contact , repair it with epoxy so that the repair has good temperature resistance. It might be easier to just 1) call Gregson-Clark. They will send you a new connector assembly. You would cut and strip the wires and crimp the contacts onto them and then insert them till they click. Much easer than shipping anything. Gregson Clark has excellent customer service but I wouldn't be surprised if they were closed for the Holidays.

I went and looked at mine. There is a lever to push down from the front. It will allow you to withdraw the contact and repair the contact. You will need a sturdy pin or scriber needle something small and strong to press the lever next to the front of the contact down. Push back on it at the same time. Then recrimp it or solder it making note that it only goes in one way. (notch has to engage locking lever.)

Its an Anderson (which there are generic copies of) 50 Amp connector. You can get it locally too.
Here is the brand of connector. I would try to get an original if replacement is necessary. You could just use the contact from a replacement but you can probably reuse the old one.

https://www.amazon.com/s?field-keywords=Anderson+50+amp+battery+disconnect

https://www.ebay.com/itm/ANDERSON-C...FNen:sc:USPSFirstClass!63141!US!-1:rk:22:pf:0


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

gene_stl said:


> This is one of those connectors that is designed to be assembled once. They didn't crimp it good enough so what you will need to do is pull it out from the back. There is usually a springy thing sticking up which is what holds the contact in.
> In getting it out you will probably have to either break some plastic holding it in or bend the piece on the contact.
> 
> If you get it apart then recrimp or even solder the wire into the contact. When you reassemble it you will have to completely reverse any damage done in disassembling it. So if plastic breaks either levering it open or drawing back the contact , repair it with epoxy so that the repair has good temperature resistance. It might be easier to just 1) call Gregson-Clark. They will send you a new connector assembly. You would cut and strip the wires and crimp the contacts onto them and then insert them till they click. Much easer than shipping anything. Gregson Clark has excellent customer service but I wouldn't be surprised if they were closed for the Holidays.
> 
> I went and looked at mine. There is a lever to push down from the front. It will allow you to withdraw the contact and repair the contact. You will need a sturdy pin or scriber needle something small and strong to press the lever next to the front of the contact down. Push back on it at the same time. Then recrimp it or solder it making note that it only goes in one way. (notch has to engage locking lever.)
> 
> Its an Anderson (which there are generic copies of) 50 Amp connector. You can get it locally too.
> Here is the brand of connector. I would try to get an original if replacement is necessary. You could just use the contact from a replacement but you can probably reuse the old one.
> 
> https://www.amazon.com/s?field-keywords=Anderson+50+amp+battery+disconnect
> 
> https://www.ebay.com/itm/ANDERSON-C...FNen:sc:USPSFirstClass!63141!US!-1:rk:22:pf:0


Thanks Gene, I appreciate you checking yours and following up. I'm a little apprehensive about potentially breaking it. Especially when applying, there always a potential for things to get wet. I'm concerned if I break the plastic shell, water may get into the connection. I will call Gregson next week after Christmas and see if they can send me a new piece.

I have to say, I'm really impressed with the overall build and quality of the spreadermate. It's built very well and I'm pretty excited about using it. Going from a backpack sprayer to this for my 30k turf, will be night and day.
I fee like I'll get much better accuracy with this, than the backpack sprayer as well.


----------



## gene_stl

You shouldn't have much risk of breaking it. I said that before I looked at mine base on experiences with similar connector for other uses. The Anderson connector is dis assemble able. You just need to press that spring down and the contact will come right out the back, Then munch down on the crimp or solder it and it should slip right back together without much drama. The trick will be to have a strong stiff but small probe to press that spring down with. Like a jewelers screwdriver or hardened scriber bit or something like that.

The unit is not water proof anyway.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

gene_stl said:


> You shouldn't have much risk of breaking it. I said that before I looked at mine base on experiences with similar connector for other uses. The Anderson connector is dis assemble able. You just need to press that spring down and the contact will come right out the back, Then munch down on the crimp or solder it and it should slip right back together without much drama. The trick will be to have a strong stiff but small probe to press that spring down with. Like a jewelers screwdriver or hardened scriber bit or something like that.
> 
> The unit is not water proof anyway.


I'm going to fiddle with it and see what I can come up with


----------



## bigmks

Does anyone know of an alternative spreader beside the lesco 80 lb spreader that the spreader-mate will fit into? I will basically be only using it for spraying. My plan is do go fully liquid apps this year. Or is it not worth the hassle with trying to find something that would hold unit. I pretty much copied @ware designed but with a three nozzle boom. I currently already have the spreader-mate, but they are shipping me another unit because of the wrong pump installed. My only concern would be if I did find something. How much of a hassle it would be to mount my boom to the spreader. It looks fairly easy to do on the lesco. I'm open to suggestion.


----------



## jdc_lawnguy

If you are looking for a more cost effective solution. Try Craigslist and Facebook Market place for a used Lesco 80#. In my area there are always a few since the landscapers in the off season. Even if it needs a few parts, those are readily available.


----------



## bigmks

Anyone spreader-mate with upgraded 5gpm upgrade looks like this? The whole unit looks shifted and not parallel.


----------



## Ware

bigmks said:


> Anyone spreader-mate with upgraded 5gpm upgrade looks like this? The whole unit looks shifted and not parallel.


It wouldn't bother me. It looks like they just avoided kinking the hose between the pump discharge and the tee attached to the PRV since the high capacity pump is longer. It will work just fine.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

gene_stl said:


> You shouldn't have much risk of breaking it. I said that before I looked at mine base on experiences with similar connector for other uses. The Anderson connector is dis assemble able. You just need to press that spring down and the contact will come right out the back, Then munch down on the crimp or solder it and it should slip right back together without much drama. The trick will be to have a strong stiff but small probe to press that spring down with. Like a jewelers screwdriver or hardened scriber bit or something like that.
> 
> The unit is not water proof anyway.


I decided to go a different route. Gregson sent me another one and I ended up soldering the wire into the connection prong. I heated up the prong and filled it with melted solder and dipped the end of the wire into the end of the connection prong and it worked perfectly. Much better than crimping it


----------



## bigmks

Finally!!! Thanks @Ware also @Mightyquinn for all of your help and numerous questions I asked. Also thanks to everyone on the Lawn Forum. I'm ready for spring!!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

bigmks said:


> Finally!!! Thanks @Ware also @Mightyquinn for all of your help and numerous questions I asked. Also thanks to everyone on the Lawn Forum. I'm ready for spring!!


Looking good!


----------



## bigmks

Added gate post to make sure frame and bar was parallel and level. Seems to have done the job better than the hose clamps.


----------



## Ware

bigmks said:


> Added gate post to make sure frame and bar was parallel and level. Seems to have done the job better than the hose clamps.


Looks good! :thumbup:


----------



## Acela

Hi folks. Very nice write ups. Quick question on the batter tender. Any reason to that the tender is preferred over a trickle charger / desulfator like a Batteryminder 1510?


----------



## Ware

Acela said:


> Hi folks. Very nice write ups. Quick question on the batter tender. Any reason to that the tender is preferred over a trickle charger / desulfator like a Batteryminder 1510?


Should work fine. :thumbup:


----------



## Grant324

I have the spreader mate B. Ive been trying to figure out what tip to get .5 gallons per 1k out of it. Any help? Thanks


----------



## Ware

Grant324 said:


> I have the spreader mate B. Ive been trying to figure out what tip to get .5 gallons per 1k out of it. Any help? Thanks


That would be yellow -02 TeeJet nozzles for me.


----------



## PokeGrande




----------



## Ware

Nice!


----------



## jdc_lawnguy

Sweet! I picked up the same last fall and patiently waiting to put it to use!!


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Used the Spreadermate this weekend for the first time. Great machine! Only thing is that if you have a bumpy lawn or have some inclination to it, get ready for a work out, if you're running the full 9 gallons. It will definitely kick your butt!


----------



## PokeGrande

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Used the Spreadermate this weekend for the first time. Great machine! Only thing is that if you have a bumpy lawn or have some inclination to it, get ready for a work out, if you're running the full 9 gallons. It will definitely kick your butt!


I agree!


----------



## jdc_lawnguy

I need to replace my on/off switch. Anyone have any creative solutions or switch set ups they really like?


----------



## mowww

I have been happy with my handlebar mounted switch. Ignore the keychain switch, it is for the foamer.


----------



## FatChance

This forum is so dangerous..... The ability of people from 1000's of miles away to assist in the justification of what at one point I found to be a way over priced solution to my backpack sprayer. How am I expected to take this kind of pressure?


----------



## jdc_lawnguy

mowww said:


> I have been happy with my handlebar mounted switch. Ignore the keychain switch, it is for the foamer.


Meant to say thanks the other day. Found something similar for about $5 on Amazon. Used it yesterday and it worked perfectly.


----------



## mowww

@jdc_lawnguy glad to hear that! Good luck with it.


----------



## wardconnor

@mowww Love that avatar


----------



## mowww

@wardconnor Thanks, that is Clementine.

I had YouTube dejavu watching my sprayer tip forward out of the corner of my eye. Broke a nozzle body off and bent all of my aluminum. Has anyone modified a kickstand of sorts to prevent damage during a forward fall?


----------



## TNTurf

2 nozzles would work for me. I wonder if its better to go with the single nozzle and modify it for 2 or go for the 4 with the boom. The 4 with the boom is quite a bit more and if you don't want the yellow tips you need to modify anyhow. Just wondering. Have a Chapin 24V now which is fine but with 14k I have thought about the Spreadmate for my Lesco spreader. I guess I should pull the trigger on the model with the boom but thought I would ask.


----------



## Brackin4au

gsmornot said:


> Have a Chapin 24V now which is fine but with 14k I have thought about the Spreadmate for my Lesco spreader. I guess I should pull the trigger on the model with the boom but thought I would ask.


Are you talking about the chapin push sprayer? If so, and you get the spreadermate, would you be interested in selling your Chapin?


----------



## TNTurf

Brackin4au said:


> gsmornot said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have a Chapin 24V now which is fine but with 14k I have thought about the Spreadmate for my Lesco spreader. I guess I should pull the trigger on the model with the boom but thought I would ask.
> 
> 
> 
> Are you talking about the chapin push sprayer? If so, and you get the spreadermate, would you be interested in selling your Chapin?
Click to expand...

I should have stated, sorry, I have the Chapin backpack and looking for a push sprayer. The Chapin push should be something I look at since I do have the backpack.


----------



## MasterMech

gsmornot said:


> 2 nozzles would work for me. I wonder if its better to go with the single nozzle and modify it for 2 or go for the 4 with the boom. The 4 with the boom is quite a bit more and if you don't want the yellow tips you need to modify anyhow. Just wondering. Have a Chapin 24V now which is fine but with 14k I have thought about the Spreadmate for my Lesco spreader. I guess I should pull the trigger on the model with the boom but thought I would ask.


The boom that comes with the B model is super skookum. I doubt you be able to modify or build your own to the same caliber for less $$. The nozzle bodies have individual shut-offs so if you only want to run 2 nozzles, shut off the outer nozzles and fold the arms back. Done.


----------



## Ware

MasterMech said:


> The boom that comes with the B model is super skookum. I doubt you be able to modify or build your own to the same caliber for less $$.


This.

The B model is $257 more. I don't remember what my custom 2-nozzle boom cost to build, but I bet it was upwards of $100.

So unless someone is just absolutely 100% certain they will never want more than 2 nozzles, I would probably recommend going all-in on the 4-nozzle setup.

I almost always use 2-nozzles on my lawn, but I spray another lawn where the 4 are nice to have.


----------



## TNTurf

I went with the single nozzle and ordered the parts to build my own two nozzle boom. 2 is fine with me and if I ever decide I want more I can add more or I can go back to Gregson Clark and ask them about just the boom, I'm sure it would be available. It was about $100 for all the parts to roll my own but some of those parts would be needed with the boom as well, like the tips I selected. The boom includes yellow .2 where I wanted red .4. That is a small part of the setup and I have to walk a bit more but the point is the whole front yard in one tank and not carrying the weight on my back. I miss out on the width of the 4 nozzles but for now that's ok. Cost aside, I agree having the ability to fold the arms back is nice, just not enough right now to go that route. My thought was all the happy people with the Chapin push and once made into a 2 nozzle being very happy. The savings will pay for a chunk of the supplies I plan to put in the sprayer.

Looking at my order, $40 of the $100 is just 4 tips so I am setup for soil or foliage. With the boom that would be about $80 to get 4 of each tip. The boom is nice, no complaints there.


----------



## TNTurf

Sprayer came in but unfortunately it has two issues. The T fitting next to the ball valve is broken and there was no handlebar switch in the box. Sent an email but will call tomorrow to see what they say. The fittings look like they are assembled with something blue, maybe a sealant, so wonder how hard it will be to take all of that apart and put it back together.


----------



## bigmks

Just give them a call the customer service is pretty good. Ask for Zack he will take care of you.


----------



## MasterMech

Bummer! Make sure to send them these pics.


----------



## TNTurf

They took care of me and are sending the parts, I did not doubt they would. Looking at the connectors, they look delicate and I was worried about taking it apart. Having taken it apart now (to make sure I didn't break anything before they shipped) it's tuff stuff. The blue is a pipe dope and difficult to get started but manageable with patience. To break the T it had to be tossed or dropped. I tried to break the other side of the broken T and it didn't. If anyone was curious, every part is threaded so if ever needed it all comes apart for repair or changes.


----------



## ccasanova

Trying to justify the cost of the Lesco Spreader + Spreader-Mate B Sprayer.

Is the 9gal tank enough to apply "the Bermuda Triangle" to my 1 acre centipede lawn in 1 fill-up?

I have a 24gal ATV sprayer i could add a boom + tee jet nozzles to, but it will be more difficult to maneuver in the yard and less accurate I'm thinking. (Fulltime 4wd doesn't steer well)

We plant multiple 1/3 and 1/2 acre food plots for deer. How difficult is pushing the loaded spreader through soft, but level dirt? Should it stick to lawn use? (We normally fill a 500# hopper and plant/fertilize at one time.)

I'm a buy once, quality over quantity guy. Just wanting to confirm this is a good choice for my setup/situation. It looks freakin awesome! Thanks


----------



## Ware

ccasanova said:


> Trying to justify the cost of the Lesco Spreader + Spreader-Mate B Sprayer.
> 
> Is the 9gal tank enough to apply "the Bermuda Triangle" to my 1 acre centipede lawn in 1 fill-up?
> 
> I have a 24gal ATV sprayer i could add a boom + tee jet nozzles to, but it will be more difficult to maneuver in the yard and less accurate I'm thinking. (Fulltime 4wd doesn't steer well)
> 
> We plant multiple 1/3 and 1/2 acre food plots for deer. How difficult is pushing the loaded spreader through soft, but level dirt? Should it stick to lawn use? (We normally fill a 500# hopper and plant/fertilize at one time.)
> 
> I'm a buy once, quality over quantity guy. Just wanting to confirm this is a good choice for my setup/situation. It looks freakin awesome! Thanks


I love mine, but I honestly wouldn't want to push it over an acre. And you wouldn't be able to do it with a single fill. Even at 1/2 gallon per thousand, you would be looking at ~2.5 tanks. It pushes well on a lawn, but I think it would struggle in soft dirt when full.

Sorry, I know this is probably not what you're looking to hear, but for an acre or more I would probably be looking for a machine mounted solution.


----------



## ccasanova

Thank you. It shouldn't be too difficult to attach my ATV sprayer to the front of my zero turn and build a nice boom. Probably come off cheaper and easier on the application itself. I'll review this and the tee jet threads for parts and see whet I can come up with. Thanks again.


----------



## MasterMech

ccasanova said:


> Thank you. It shouldn't be too difficult to attach my ATV sprayer to the front of my zero turn and build a nice boom. Probably come off cheaper and easier on the application itself. I'll review this and the tee jet threads for parts and see whet I can come up with. Thanks again.


Just a thought, but Gregson Clark makes a lot more than just the spreadermate. I'd give their sales guys a call and see if they have or could build something that interests you. You can check out their ATV/UTV and "Estate Sprayers" on their website. Their whole catalog is an interesting read if you do a fair amount of spray work.

If your existing ATV sprayer has a big enough pump to run 4+ nozzles and agitate, then perhaps GC has a boom that will work for you and save a lot of time/assembly. They have sold just the boom assembly for the Spreadermate before as an "A" to "B" upgrade kit.

I have also seen complete boom kits available from other sellers like SpraySmarter or Northern.


----------



## ccasanova

MasterMech said:


> Just a thought, but Gregson Clark makes a lot more than just the spreadermate. I'd give their sales guys a call and see if they have or could build something that interests you. You can check out their ATV/UTV and "Estate Sprayers" on their website. Their whole catalog is an interesting read if you do a fair amount of spray work.
> 
> If your existing ATV sprayer has a big enough pump to run 4+ nozzles and agitate, then perhaps GC has a boom that will work for you and save a lot of time/assembly. They have sold just the boom assembly for the Spreadermate before as an "A" to "B" upgrade kit.
> 
> I have also seen complete boom kits available from other sellers like SpraySmarter or Northern.


Don't want to derail this thread any further, but wanted to thank you for the suggestion, and confirm that GC will sell just the boom, or in my case build out a custom spray rig. Thanks again.


----------



## TNTurf

I installed the 4 nozzle folding boom which is fantastic. I turn the nozzles on and off based on where I am in the yard. One thing I noticed though was sag. The tips of the boom arms while folded in were getting lower as the plastic on the front of the Lesco was sagging. I added two stainless clamps to the front to push the boom in at the bottom. Issue solved. Simple but thought I would share.


----------



## jpos34

I already have this spot sprayer, i was wondering if you all think it be possible and work correctly to convert it to a boom sprayer. i was thinking about a 4 nozzle sprayer. The pump is only a 1 gallon per minute pump so i wasnt sure if that would even be big enough to handle what i was thinking


----------



## Ware

TNTurf said:


> I installed the 4 nozzle folding boom which is fantastic. I turn the nozzles on and off based on where I am in the yard. One thing I noticed though was sag. The tips of the boom arms while folded in were getting lower as the plastic on the front of the Lesco was sagging. I added two stainless clamps to the front to push the boom in at the bottom. Issue solved. Simple but thought I would share.


Not sure how I missed this. I need to do this. :thumbup:


----------



## Ware

jpos34 said:


> I already have this spot sprayer, i was wondering if you all think it be possible and work correctly to convert it to a boom sprayer. i was thinking about a 4 nozzle sprayer. The pump is only a 1 gallon per minute pump so i wasnt sure if that would even be big enough to handle what i was thinking


You would probably have to upgrade the pump. It would theoretically run 4 yellow nozzles, but I think you would be happier with a larger pump.


----------



## jpos34

whats the main difference in the red and yellow. im trying to get off as cheap as possible right now.


----------



## Ware

jpos34 said:


> whats the main difference in the red and yellow. im trying to get off as cheap as possible right now.


Twice the flow - the red gets most people close to 1 gallon per thousand.


----------



## jpos34

Oh ok i gotcha, other than the nozzle would you see any problem with it? what kind of spacing would you put on the nozzles at 20 inch height off the ground. would it be same for yellow as red?


----------



## Ware

jpos34 said:


> Oh ok i gotcha, other than the nozzle would you see any problem with it? what kind of spacing would you put on the nozzles at 20 inch height off the ground. would it be same for yellow as red?


20" spacing at 20" height for 110° nozzles.


----------



## jpos34

what size pump would you recommend to be able to use the red nozzles


----------



## Ware

jpos34 said:


> what size pump would you recommend to be able to use the red nozzles


Gregson-Clark uses a ~3gpm pump, and it ships with yellow nozzles. I am able to run 4 red nozzles at 40psi - which theoretically only flow a total of 1.6gpm at 40psi, but we also don't know under what operating conditions the mfg rates the pump at 3gpm.

Several TLF members have had them upgrade it to the optional ~5gpm pump for using higher flow nozzles.

If using a PRV, any excess flow is circulated/mixed back into the tank, so really the only downside to a larger pump is it's extra load on the battery.


----------



## William

So went to apply some liquid insecticide today and noticed the pressure gauge was not working. Took it apart, cleaned out the debris but still no joy.

Anythoughts?


----------



## MasterMech

Ware said:


> jpos34 said:
> 
> 
> 
> what size pump would you recommend to be able to use the red nozzles
> 
> 
> 
> Gregson-Clark uses a ~3gpm pump, and it ships with yellow nozzles. I am able to run 4 red nozzles at 40psi - which theoretically only flow a total of 1.6gpm at 40psi, but we also don't know under what operating conditions the mfg rates the pump at 3gpm.
> 
> Several TLF members have had them upgrade it to the optional ~5gpm pump for using higher flow nozzles.
> 
> If using a PRV, any excess flow is circulated/mixed back into the tank, so really the only downside to a larger pump is it's extra load on the battery.
Click to expand...

I've done 40k with mine (5 gpm pump) mixing and agitating 6 loads plus the clean-out and triple rinse. All on the standard battery.


----------



## Ware

TNTurf said:


> I installed the 4 nozzle folding boom which is fantastic. I turn the nozzles on and off based on where I am in the yard. One thing I noticed though was sag. The tips of the boom arms while folded in were getting lower as the plastic on the front of the Lesco was sagging. I added two stainless clamps to the front to push the boom in at the bottom. Issue solved. Simple but thought I would share.


Fixed mine today. :thumbup:


----------



## avionics12

@Ware

Did you put cap protectors on the worm gear clamp bulb that faces the Spreader Mate frame ?


----------



## TNTurf

Ware said:


> TNTurf said:
> 
> 
> 
> I installed the 4 nozzle folding boom which is fantastic. I turn the nozzles on and off based on where I am in the yard. One thing I noticed though was sag. The tips of the boom arms while folded in were getting lower as the plastic on the front of the Lesco was sagging. I added two stainless clamps to the front to push the boom in at the bottom. Issue solved. Simple but thought I would share.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fixed mine today. :thumbup:
Click to expand...

Looks great, no more sag.


----------



## Ware

avionics12 said:


> Ware
> 
> Did you put cap protectors on the worm gear clamp bulb that faces the Spreader Mate frame ?


I didn't, but that's a good idea. I'll have to look for something that will work.


----------



## TNTurf

avionics12 said:


> @Ware
> 
> Did you put cap protectors on the worm gear clamp bulb that faces the Spreader Mate frame ?


I did not on mine and it might be a good idea. I didn't because it does not move around and even if it does rust a bit it will take a really long time to be an issue. The ends of my boom are already scratched from the tree out front, bushes and the house brick. I do my best to be careful but you bump into things when the arms are sticking out and you're just trying to get it done. I have a little bit of rust too where the arm folds so I think long term I will see rust on the arm since its not made of stainless but its also ok and will still last a long time. Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Hi guys.

This was my first year using the spreadermate and I have to say that it is a fantastic machine. Thanks John ware for all your help with my questions during my purchase.

One question though for the experienced spreadermate users, what was your winterizing plan for the spreadermate, if any? I just want to make sure I do what needs to be done prior to putting it back in the basement for the winter.


----------



## Ware

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> This was my first year using the spreadermate and I have to say that it is a fantastic machine. Thanks John ware for all your help with my questions during my purchase.
> 
> One question though for the experienced spreadermate users, what was your winterizing plan for the spreadermate, if any? I just want to make sure I do what needs to be done prior to putting it back in the basement for the winter.


Sorry, I'm not much help here - I keep mine in the garage, which stays above freezing in my climate.


----------



## synergy0852

@Scagfreedom48z+ I had this same question and put in a call to Gregson Clark. They told me to pour RV Anti-Freeze in the tank and run it through the pump and out the nozzles until you see it turn pink before storing. I plan on leaving mine in the garage over winter and not hauling it down to the basement though.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

synergy0852 said:


> @Scagfreedom48z+ I had this same question and put in a call to Gregson Clark. They told me to pour RV Anti-Freeze in the tank and run it through the pump and out the nozzles until you see it turn pink before storing. I plan on leaving mine in the garage over winter and not hauling it down to the basement though.


Thanks for passing that info along. I'll do the same with mine. I unfortunately have so much crap in the garage that it would be one less thing to trip on, if I move downstairs to the basement.


----------



## cnet24

I believe I know the answer to this, does anyone know if this would work in The Andersons SR 2000 spreader?


----------



## Ware

@cnet24 here are some rough dimensions of the Spreader-Mate tank...

Front:


Side:


----------



## cnet24

Much appreciated @Ware.


----------



## mdmack

@Ware how well would you say the spreader mate fits in your lesco?

I finally pulled the trigger on the spreader mate and I have an older Lesco, but it just seems to not fit perfect. Maybe it's just me being overly particular since I spent so much money on it, but it seems like maybe the black plastic retainers for the spreader screen Or possibly the top of the agitator are getting in the way and causing it to not seat all the way or something? It seems from the photos that yours fits better than mine and I was wondering is there is some kind of secret to making it fit better. When looking from the front mine is higher on one side than the other, I mean we are only talking like 1/4" ish, I just expected the sump to fit perfectly In The bottom of the spreader. It feels like it's rocking on something just a bit, but of course I can't see down in there when the tank is in place.


----------



## bigmks

Mines fit perfectly in my 80 lb spreader. I'm not sure of the Dimension of an older Lesco spreader. Mine is fairly news I think I took the metal screen out of mines and that was about it.


----------



## Ware

mdmack said:


> ...but it seems like maybe the black plastic retainers for the spreader screen...


I removed those clips and put the screws back in the holes.


----------



## mdmack

That's what I was thinking/hoping the answer would be. This old 80lb is my backup anyway. I've got a newer 50lb that is my primary spreader and I kept the 80 "as a backup" but m I'm pretty sure it was actually a subconscious effort to justify the spreader mate Haha.


----------



## Ware

mdmack said:


> That's what I was thinking/hoping the answer would be. This old 80lb is my backup anyway. I've got a newer 50lb that is my primary spreader and I kept the 80 "as a backup" but m I'm pretty sure it was actually a subconscious effort to justify the spreader mate Haha.


Ashamed to admit I just leave the Spreader Mate in mine most of the time. I have been using an inexpensive Earthway 2600APlus for most of my granular stuff. It's just easier than removing the tank.


----------



## mdmack

Ware said:


> mdmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking/hoping the answer would be. This old 80lb is my backup anyway. I've got a newer 50lb that is my primary spreader and I kept the 80 "as a backup" but m I'm pretty sure it was actually a subconscious effort to justify the spreader mate Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Ashamed to admit I just leave the Spreader Mate in mine most of the time. I have been using an inexpensive Earthway 2600APlus for most of my granular stuff. It's just easier than removing the tank.
Click to expand...

My plan is to use the 80 for spraying and the 50 for spreading. I personally like the 50 better for spreading anyway. It's lighter and seems to spread more even, it just doesn't have the deflector. My 80 is significantly older though, so that might have something to do with it too.


----------



## FedDawg555

I'm looking to do the GC-B model and sorry but new to this nozzle stuff. So the boom has 4 nozzles and if I get the red XRC at 40 psi and .40 gpm. Does that mean .40 gpm per nozzle so 4x.40=1.60 total output on the sprayer. Or is the total out just .40 gpm for the 4 nozzles combined? How to calculate gpm based on output of all 4 nozzles combined not just 1.

Also is the GC-B already have teejet nozzle bodies ready to accept other capped nozzles or do I have to swap out the nozzle bodies?


----------



## Ware

FedDawg555 said:


> I'm looking to do the GC-B model and sorry but new to this nozzle stuff. So the boom has 4 nozzles and if I get the red XRC at 40 psi and .40 gpm. Does that mean .40 gpm per nozzle so 4x.40=1.60 total output on the sprayer. Or is the total out just .40 gpm for the 4 nozzles combined? How to calculate gpm based on output of all 4 nozzles combined not just 1.
> 
> Also is the GC-B already have teejet nozzle bodies ready to accept other capped nozzles or do I have to swap out the nozzle bodies?


Yes, red TeeJet nozzles are 0.40 gpm at 40 psi per nozzle. Total output for 4 nozzles at 40 psi would be 1.60 gpm.

Yes, the Spreader Mate comes with everything you need to attach TeeJet Nozzles/Quick Caps. I think it ships by default with yellow (0.20 gpm at 40 psi) Turbo TeeJet Induction nozzles (ultra coarse droplets), but I think they will swap them out for whatever you want if you ask when you order.


----------



## FedDawg555

Thank you, now it's making sense. So if I want to calculate 1 gpm total output look at chart for the .25 gpm nozzle x 4 which, would be the blue. Correct?


----------



## Ware

FedDawg555 said:


> Thank you, now it's making sense. So if I want to calculate 1 gpm total output look at chart for the .25 gpm nozzle x 4 which, would be the blue. Correct?


Blue nozzles are 0.30 gpm at 40psi, so 4 blue nozzles operated at 40 psi would be 1.2 gpm.

So I'm not sure I'm following you. You're not looking at the green gallons per thousand square feet columns are you? Note that is different than the gpm capacity of each nozzle.


----------



## FedDawg555

Yep I was looking at the green columns, which is really what I should be looking at, for gallon of finished product per 1000. So basically green column, based on walking speed gives me gp 1000 per nozzle. 
So 4 red nozzles, at 3mph, will put down .91 gp 1000x4 nozzle=3.64 gp 1000? If this is right that's a lot of fill ups. I hope I'm wrong, I'm used to calculating applications at 1 gal per 1000.


----------



## Ware

FedDawg555 said:


> Yep I was looking at the green columns, which is really what I should be looking at, for gallon of finished product per 1000. So basically green column, based on walking speed gives me gp 1000 per nozzle.
> So 4 red nozzles, at 3mph, will put down .91 gp 1000x4 nozzle=3.64 gp 1000? If this is right that's a lot of fill ups. I hope I'm wrong, I'm used to calculating applications at 1 gal per 1000.


Gotcha - so you were originally citing single nozzle gpm values (e.g. red XRC at 40 psi and .40 gpm), which _are_ multiplied by the number of nozzles to calculate the total gpm of your boom, but that gpm total is really only useful for comparing against the pump capacity - or maybe tank capacity if you were interested in calculating minutes of spray time per fill.

The green columns are application rates (gallons per thousand square feet) for properly spaced nozzles (e.g. 20" height and 20" between nozzles for 110° nozzles). You _would not_ multiply that application rate by the number of nozzles because each nozzle is only responsible for its pass.

For example, if you were running properly spaced red nozzles at 40 psi and traveled at 3 mph, your application rate would be 0.91 gallons per thousand square feet. This would be true whether you had 2 nozzles or 6 nozzles on your boom.

It's difficult to explain, but does that make sense?

Also, I think it's important to note the charts are just a guide. They should get you close, but in reality your pump may not run at a constant 40 psi, you will not walk at exactly 3 mph, your overlap between passes isn't going to be perfect, etc.


----------



## FedDawg555

That makes sense now. Thanks for explaining. I'm mainly a liquid supplemental fertilizer, humid acid, and micros spray guy with a FlowZone Typhoon or hose end sprayer guy now. But 16k is becoming a chore and since I already have a Lesco 80# I'm really interested in stepping up the spreader mate.


----------



## FedDawg555

For spraying thick Humic acids like Humic 12 or RGS are the AIC nozzles what y'all are using? Any clog issues or should I be looking at another nozzle for these types of products?


----------



## Ware

FedDawg555 said:


> For spraying thick Humic acids like Humic 12 or RGS are the AIC nozzles what y'all are using? Any clog issues or should I be looking at another nozzle for these types of products?


I don't spray humic, but note the (50) under the nozzle part number in the far left column. That's the strainer mesh size you should be using inside the nozzle body to help prevent tip clogs. You just insert it up into the nozzle body before you twist your Quick Caps on. :thumbup:


----------



## vwbeaner

Does anyone know if Gregson Clark sells just that water tank or if a guy could buy it somewhere else? The tank seems to fit perfect and with some of the guys diy's it might be cheaper to build a sprayer.


----------



## FedDawg555

vwbeaner said:


> Does anyone know if Gregson Clark sells just that water tank or if a guy could buy it somewhere else? The tank seems to fit perfect and with some of the guys diy's it might be cheaper to build a sprayer.


I'm not sure but I spoke with Zach yesterday to place my order and he was very helpful. They build them in batches.

I would call him and ask about the tank, wouldn't hurt.


----------



## Too_Tall

Man this site is dangerous. Simple ideas expand into bigger ideas because of it :lol:

After doing more reading I'm modifying my northstar 16 gallon boom/wand sprayer to a similar setup Ware has with in spreader mate.

My issue is finding parts for what I want to do. 3 nozzle setup 20 inches apart. I've found all the parts from the nozzles up until the pump. The current northstar pump has the diverter valve after the split to the boom and wand. Trying to find some sort of ball valve or similar to screw directly into the pump and then split off to the boom or the wand. Headed to NT tomorrrow to see if they have anything. I'm also trying to find an inline quick disconnect for the 3/8" tubing so I can remove the tank from the boom as needed. No luck so far.


----------



## Ware

Too_Tall said:


> Man this site is dangerous. Simple ideas expand into bigger ideas because of it :lol:
> 
> After doing more reading I'm modifying my northstar 16 gallon boom/wand sprayer to a similar setup Ware has with in spreader mate.
> 
> My issue is finding parts for what I want to do. 3 nozzle setup 20 inches apart. I've found all the parts from the nozzles up until the pump. The current northstar pump has the diverter valve after the split to the boom and wand. Trying to find some sort of ball valve or similar to screw directly into the pump and then split off to the boom or the wand. Headed to NT tomorrrow to see if they have anything. I'm also trying to find an inline quick disconnect for the 3/8" tubing so I can remove the tank from the boom as needed. No luck so far.


So on the Spreader-Mate there is no "diverter valve" that switches between the boom and the wand. They are both downstream of the discharge side of the pump, connected to a tee. To use the wand only, you close an inline valve (silver with black knob in photo below) on the boom side of the tee. This diverts flow to the wand only. There is not a valve on the wand side - you can technically spray it while the boom is spraying. I actually do this when I'm flushing the system during clean-out.

​
What the Northstar system appears to be missing that the Spreader-Mate has is a pressure relief valve that diverts excess flow back into the tank. It's the part with the gauge in the photo above. They must rely on the pump's pressure switch to cycle the pump on and off to maintain pressure. The Spreader-Mate pump runs constantly when the power switch is turned on - even when the boom valve is turned off and the hand wand valve is closed. In that scenario the PRV just diverts 100% of the pump flow back into the tank. This is handy for a little agitation during mixing.

​


----------



## FedDawg555

Got my spreader mate Saturday but haven't had time to unbox and setup. Hoping to tackle it in next day or so. Any advice, suggestions, or lessons learned besides reading the directions? Or is setup pretty straightforward?


----------



## Ware

It was pretty straightforward. Just measure twice and cut once when it comes to drilling the holes in the hopper to mount the boom. The bottom of my boom is resting on the stainless frame that loops out in front of the hopper - so the plastic hopper isn't supporting the weight of the boom.


----------



## TNTurf

Ware said:


> mdmack said:
> 
> 
> 
> That's what I was thinking/hoping the answer would be. This old 80lb is my backup anyway. I've got a newer 50lb that is my primary spreader and I kept the 80 "as a backup" but m I'm pretty sure it was actually a subconscious effort to justify the spreader mate Haha.
> 
> 
> 
> Ashamed to admit I just leave the Spreader Mate in mine most of the time. I have been using an inexpensive Earthway 2600APlus for most of my granular stuff. It's just easier than removing the tank.
Click to expand...

I bought a new 80lb because I could not find anything used after looking for a while. Then, one day randomly, one popped up on Craigslist so I bought it for $25. Older and the impeller was worn but otherwise perfect for sprayer. So, I use my new 80lb for spreading and the used 80lb for spraying.


----------



## Ware

TNTurf said:


> I bought a new 80lb because I could not find anything used after looking for a while. Then, one day randomly, one popped up on Craigslist so I bought it for $25. Older and the impeller was worn but otherwise perfect for sprayer. So, I use my new 80lb for spreading and the used 80lb for spraying.


That's awesome! If you have the space, a dedicated push sprayer and a dedicated spreader is definitely the way to go. :thumbup:


----------



## Too_Tall

Ware said:


> What the Northstar system appears to be missing that the Spreader-Mate has is a pressure relief valve that diverts excess flow back into the tank. It's the part with the gauge in the photo above. They must rely on the pump's pressure switch to cycle the pump on and off to maintain pressure. The Spreader-Mate pump runs constantly when the power switch is turned on - even when the boom valve is turned off and the hand wand valve is closed. In that scenario the PRV just diverts 100% of the pump flow back into the tank. This is handy for a little agitation during mixing.


Thanks for the help Ware. I believe you're right in regards to the Northstar pump and internal pressure switch. When the boom is activated the pump is on all the time. However when I'm using the sprayer wand the pump cycles. If I'm not holding the handle to activate the wand the pump shuts off all together. :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## FedDawg555

Finally getting to setting up the Spreader Mate, work has been crazy. So when I opened the box I noticed that the Shurflow pump is the same model number that is on the GC website 2088-343-500., 3.3 GPM

However the specs on the pump slightly differ from what GC has posted. Mainly, do not exceed max 40 psi on the pump mounted on my spreader mate.

The website specs say 50 psi max for this pump.

My question is is we typically run our nozzles at 40 psi, does that 10 psi difference from what's listed on the website as 50 make a difference or has Shurflow changed their specs on this pump?

Will running this pump at it's listed max of 40 and not having that buffer of 10 hurt the pump.

Not sure if anyone else has this pump and does it say 40 or 50 max.


----------



## FedDawg555

Finished calibration and 1st application today.

What an awesome piece of equipment.

I did add a bike mount, cell phone holder, along with my GPS speedometer app on IPhone. This helped me dial in approx 2.5-3 mph walking speed with the turbo tee jets at .40 psi for .91 to .95 gallons per 1000.


----------



## Carlson

mdmack said:


> That's what I was thinking/hoping the answer would be. This old 80lb is my backup anyway. I've got a newer 50lb that is my primary spreader and I kept the 80 "as a backup" but m I'm pretty sure it was actually a subconscious effort to justify the spreader mate Haha.


Glad I saw this one. I just picked up a lesco & spreadermate after killing my earthway spreader under the weight of a 12-gallon frankensprayer last year.

At the price I was mildly annoyed that the tank seemed to wobble. I'll remove those clips when I take the thing out for a test drive this afternoon when it warms up a bit.


----------



## Carlson

Test drive done - this thing is AWESOME. Much more stable than the one I built, though I'm sure that's as much on the commercial spreader as it is the spreadermate.

Even after removing the black screen toggles the thing still doesn't feel like it's fully "seated" in the hopper...

I'm debating grabbing my dremel to zip off the green plastic standoffs the black toggles were attached to. That height difference looks like it would get the lip of the tank to sit on the edge of the spreader all around - which seems like the intent?


----------



## Ware

@Carlson mine has a small gap like that too. I'm not sure why.


----------



## FedDawg555

Once I took off the clips mine seated pretty good. Weird That yours isn't. Wonder if your sump is just a tad bigger.

On side note:
On the clamps on the bar to prevent flex, did you put something on the screws like a plastic cap? Can't tell from picture. I've got to do the clamp thing too to fix the flex. Can you do a close up pic and maybe parts you used.


----------



## Carlson

@FedDawg555 nothing yet since I just set it up - but I'm thinking 1-2 coats of plastidip would do the trick and be easily undoable later if I needed to.

And it definitely sits better - it just _seems_ like it should be able to sit perfectly.

The metal grate is heavy enough it won't bounce out on my terrain when I'm in spreader-mode; I'll try taking the standoffs out to see how it fits then and there should be no impact on function even if it has no effect on the tank seating.


----------



## Carlson

Yep - that's near-perfect now.
Cut & sanded to flush with the rest of the floor - put the screws back in since the bolts holding the hopper to the frame have deeper heads anyway:


Bam:


I'd bet in the CAD drawing Gregson Clark used to design the tank, those standoffs were omitted.


----------



## Ware

Nice! I need to do that to mine.

I never run the metal grate in mine anyway.


----------



## Carlson

Added bonus: now in spreader mode, the hopper can hold enough additional product to treat 5 additional square feet lol


----------



## FedDawg555

Ware said:


> avionics12 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ware
> 
> Did you put cap protectors on the worm gear clamp bulb that faces the Spreader Mate frame ?
> 
> 
> 
> I didn't, but that's a good idea. I'll have to look for something that will work.
Click to expand...

I've got to pick up 2 hose clamps....I think a zerk fitting plastic cap may work for the End of the worm drive or a piece of electrical tape folded over 5-10x flat.


----------



## jha4aamu

finally decided to treat myself to a spreader-mate B. should be here monday!


----------



## FedDawg555

jha4aamu said:


> finally decided to treat myself to a spreader-mate B. should be here monday!


Congrats I love mine....just go ahead and order one of these now. The blue funnel is a must have for filling tank with mixes.


----------



## FedDawg555

jha4aamu said:


> finally decided to treat myself to a spreader-mate B. should be here monday!


Real quick tip when you get your SM and are going to do calibration.

Measure out exactly 9 gallons of water and put in the tank with the spreader on a level surface.
Next look at the water level on the top of the tank, the plastic is opaque but you should see the dark line where the water is sitting at 9 gallons. Take a sharpie and mark a heavy dark line on the tank. It will be diagonal because the spreader is sitting somewhat leaned back.

Now when you calibrate if you do the spray and refill method. 
You can measure exactly, refilling to the same mark how much you sprayed for your per 1000 rate. 
The tank holds more than 9 gallons so if you just eyeball the measurements will be off.


----------



## jha4aamu

FedDawg555 said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> 
> finally decided to treat myself to a spreader-mate B. should be here monday!
> 
> 
> 
> Real quick tip when you get your SM and are going to do calibration.
> 
> Measure out exactly 9 gallons of water and put in the tank with the spreader on a level surface.
> Next look at the water level on the top of the tank, the plastic is opaque but you should see the dark line where the water is sitting at 9 gallons. Take a sharpie and mark a heavy dark line on the tank. It will be diagonal because the spreader is sitting somewhat leaned back.
> 
> Now when you calibrate if you do the spray and refill method.
> You can measure exactly, refilling to the same mark how much you sprayed for your per 1000 rate.
> The tank holds more than 9 gallons so if you just eyeball the measurements will be off.
Click to expand...

thanks for the tip. i had planned on doing some type of calibration on mine with an 8gal mark as my lawn is roughly 8100sq ft. ill def order that blue funnell as well!


----------



## FedDawg555

Carlson said:


> @FedDawg555 nothing yet since I just set it up - but I'm thinking 1-2 coats of plastidip would do the trick and be easily undoable later if I needed to.
> 
> And it definitely sits better - it just _seems_ like it should be able to sit perfectly.
> 
> The metal grate is heavy enough it won't bounce out on my terrain when I'm in spreader-mode; I'll try taking the standoffs out to see how it fits then and there should be no impact on function even if it has no effect on the tank seating.


So I picked up 2 everbilt, rubber screw protectors, at Home Depot, #10 size. 
They fit perfectly on the clamp screws ends and protect the bar well when tightened down. No more bulging.
Just have to cut the rubber in half+ and just use the small cap portion.


----------



## Backyard Soldier

FedDawg555 said:


> Carlson said:
> 
> 
> 
> @FedDawg555 nothing yet since I just set it up - but I'm thinking 1-2 coats of plastidip would do the trick and be easily undoable later if I needed to.
> 
> And it definitely sits better - it just _seems_ like it should be able to sit perfectly.
> 
> The metal grate is heavy enough it won't bounce out on my terrain when I'm in spreader-mode; I'll try taking the standoffs out to see how it fits then and there should be no impact on function even if it has no effect on the tank seating.
> 
> 
> 
> So I picked up 2 everbilt, rubber screw protectors, at Home Depot, #10 size.
> They fit perfectly on the clamp screws ends and protect the bar well when tightened down. No more bulging.
> Just have to cut the rubber in half+ and just use the small cap portion.
Click to expand...

neat idea. i just used the loop side of velcro tape. i cut two squares each


----------



## bigmks

Funny how we paid all that $$$ just to hold the spreader-mate. I have yet to use the spreader for its intended purpose lol.


----------



## Backyard Soldier

bigmks said:


> Funny how we paid all that $$$ just to hold the spreader-mate. I have yet to use the spreader for its intended purpose lol.


Haha...I may be in the minority but I use my for both. .


----------



## MasterMech

Backyard Soldier said:


> bigmks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Funny how we paid all that $$$ just to hold the spreader-mate. I have yet to use the spreader for its intended purpose lol.
> 
> 
> 
> Haha...I may be in the minority but I use my for both. .
Click to expand...

I swap mine back and forth all the time too. takes less than 5 min if you leave the boom on the spreader. Maybe 6.8 if you pull the boom off too. :lol:


----------



## Carlson

@FedDawg555 sweet! I'll pick up a pack of those next time I hit up the hardware store.

@bigmks I fully admit I bought the lesco to enable the spreadermate, but I like it as a spreader. I really appreciate having the multitasker so I have room for buying even more equipment and filling up my garage.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Have any of you guys ran this with just the single nozzle that comes on the A model? If so, how well does it perform?


----------



## Backyard Soldier

Who else is frustrated at the the design of the boom. Seems to me it should stick out further so that we don't get so much product onto the tires.


----------



## FedDawg555

Backyard Soldier said:


> Who else is frustrated at the the design of the boom. Seems to me it should stick out further so that we don't get so much product onto the tires.


These Turbo Tees Induction really help by angling the spray patter forward which gives good tire clearance.


----------



## Ware

MeanDean said:


> Have any of you guys ran this with just the single nozzle that comes on the A model? If so, how well does it perform?


@MeanDean its basically a floodjet style nozzle. It should work just as well as any other floodjet. Not ideal for spray uniformity or foliar apps, but it would get the job done.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Ware said:


> MeanDean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you guys ran this with just the single nozzle that comes on the A model? If so, how well does it perform?
> 
> 
> 
> @MeanDean its basically a floodjet style nozzle. It should work just as well as any other floodjet. Not ideal for spray uniformity or foliar apps, but it would get the job done.
Click to expand...

Thank you sir. Anything has to be better than the backpack sprayer I'm using now. Could this single floodjet be updated with one of the several TeeJet's available to increase performance while waiting to build my custom 2 nozzle boom?


----------



## Backyard Soldier

MeanDean said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeanDean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you guys ran this with just the single nozzle that comes on the A model? If so, how well does it perform?
> 
> 
> 
> @MeanDean its basically a floodjet style nozzle. It should work just as well as any other floodjet. Not ideal for spray uniformity or foliar apps, but it would get the job done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you sir. Anything has to be better than the backpack sprayer I'm using now. Could this single floodjet be updated with one of the several TeeJet's available to increase performance while waiting to build my custom 2 nozzle boom?
Click to expand...

Yep. You can use the "tip" of your choice. I right away changed from the yellow capped tips on mine to the red tips.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Backyard Soldier said:


> MeanDean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> @MeanDean its basically a floodjet style nozzle. It should work just as well as any other floodjet. Not ideal for spray uniformity or foliar apps, but it would get the job done.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir. Anything has to be better than the backpack sprayer I'm using now. Could this single floodjet be updated with one of the several TeeJet's available to increase performance while waiting to build my custom 2 nozzle boom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yep. You can use the "tip" of your choice. I right away changed from the yellow capped tips on mine to the red tips.
Click to expand...

Are you using the stock A version or did you put a boom on it?


----------



## MasterMech

MeanDean said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeanDean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you guys ran this with just the single nozzle that comes on the A model? If so, how well does it perform?
> 
> 
> 
> @MeanDean its basically a floodjet style nozzle. It should work just as well as any other floodjet. Not ideal for spray uniformity or foliar apps, but it would get the job done.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Thank you sir. Anything has to be better than the backpack sprayer I'm using now. Could this single floodjet be updated with one of the several TeeJet's available to increase performance while waiting to build my custom 2 nozzle boom?
Click to expand...

I'm pretty local to you if you want to check out a SpreaderMate in person. I have the B model. I live in the Five Forks area but I work in Greer.

How much is it going to cost you to build that 2 nozzle boom? I found it hard to justify building a 4 nozzle version compared to the cost of the one included with the Spreadermate. Perhaps for only 6k, a simple 2 nozzle is worth fabricating vs. buying the 4 nozzle folding setup.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

MasterMech said:


> MeanDean said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> @MeanDean its basically a floodjet style nozzle. It should work just as well as any other floodjet. Not ideal for spray uniformity or foliar apps, but it would get the job done.
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir. Anything has to be better than the backpack sprayer I'm using now. Could this single floodjet be updated with one of the several TeeJet's available to increase performance while waiting to build my custom 2 nozzle boom?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty local to you if you want to check out a SpreaderMate in person. I have the B model. I live in the Five Forks area but I work in Greer.
> 
> How much is it going to cost you to build that 2 nozzle boom? I found it hard to justify building a 4 nozzle version compared to the cost of the one included with the Spreadermate. Perhaps for only 6k, a simple 2 nozzle is worth fabricating vs. buying the 4 nozzle folding setup.
Click to expand...

That would be great man. Sending a pm now.


----------



## Backyard Soldier

MeanDean said:


> Backyard Soldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeanDean said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you sir. Anything has to be better than the backpack sprayer I'm using now. Could this single floodjet be updated with one of the several TeeJet's available to increase performance while waiting to build my custom 2 nozzle boom?
> 
> 
> 
> Yep. You can use the "tip" of your choice. I right away changed from the yellow capped tips on mine to the red tips.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Are you using the stock A version or did you put a boom on it?
Click to expand...

I have the B version,,,4 nozzle boom.


----------



## FedDawg555

I have the B version but often find myself just using the 2 nozzles simply because I can make my passes really even. I find the 4 boom is so wide I often overlap maybe a little heavy. Not a big deal with Organics and humic but liquid fertilizer or fungicides I feel like I have better control and precision. I do like having the 4 boom tho.


----------



## Backyard Soldier

FedDawg555 said:


> I have the B version but often find myself just using the 2 nozzles simply because I can make my passes really even. I find the 4 boom is so wide I often overlap maybe a little heavy. Not a big deal with Organics and humic but liquid fertilizer or fungicides I feel like I have better control and precision. I do like having the 4 boom tho.


yezzir....Same here...I have yet to use all four...my lawn is manageable and two have been perfect...having the ability to expand makes it a win win.


----------



## bigmks

I'm thinking about switching my 3 nozzles to a 2 nozzle boom myself. I have to take the boom off every time I spray in order to get into my shed.


----------



## Backyard Soldier

bigmks said:


> I'm thinking about switching my 3 nozzles to a 2 nozzle boom myself. I have to take the boom off every time I spray in order to get into my shed.


Art,,,that profile update looking gooooood.


----------



## FedDawg555

So I spray a lot of liquid humic, kelp, GP Essentials, Organics and RGS. Typical thick stuff even when mixed. I've been using the Turbo Teejet TI reds and like them a lot but even with a 50 mesh screen can sometimes get a clogged nozzle. So I went ahead and tried the Teejet Turfjet Red nozzles with the 90 adaptor and wow. Nice course spray with out any issues for these soil applied thick products. Calibrated them at 40 psi and putting down 1 gallon p/1000. Hope this video works it my YouTube debut.






https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/1-4ttj04-vs-turfjet-wide-angle-flat-fan?variant=1468095823880


----------



## Backyard Soldier

FedDawg555 said:


> So I spray a lot of liquid humic, kelp, GP Essentials and Ornamental RGS. Typical thick stuff even when mixed. I've been using the Turbo Teejet TI reds and like them a lot but even with a 50 mesh screen can sometimes get a clogged nozzle. So I went ahead and tried the Teejet Turfjet Red nozzles with the 90 adaptor and wow. Nice course spray with out any issues for these soil applied thick products. Calibrated them at 40 psi and putting down 1 gallon p/1000. Hope this video works.
> 
> https://share.icloud.com/photos/0rnqE0T0ZwBQKuUe3FaLh6ouQ


That's pretty solid stream. Can you link to the items you used?


----------



## FedDawg555

Backyard Soldier said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I spray a lot of liquid humic, kelp, GP Essentials and Ornamental RGS. Typical thick stuff even when mixed. I've been using the Turbo Teejet TI reds and like them a lot but even with a 50 mesh screen can sometimes get a clogged nozzle. So I went ahead and tried the Teejet Turfjet Red nozzles with the 90 adaptor and wow. Nice course spray with out any issues for these soil applied thick products. Calibrated them at 40 psi and putting down 1 gallon p/1000. Hope this video works.
> 
> https://share.icloud.com/photos/0rnqE0T0ZwBQKuUe3FaLh6ouQ
> 
> 
> 
> That's pretty solid stream. Can you link to the items you used?
Click to expand...

I just linked them in my original post. They worked awesome today doing RGS and AIR8. No way these things clog.


----------



## ThomasPI

Has anyone weighed a completely full unit? 9 gallons water is 75 lbs plus the Lesco plus Spreader Mate. Gotta be close to 125 lbs.


----------



## FedDawg555

ThomasPI said:


> Has anyone weighed a completely full unit? 9 gallons water is 75 lbs plus the Lesco plus Spreader Mate. Gotta be close to 125 lbs.


Yes it's heavy, at first, so I do my flat front lawn first so when I get to the slop area I've already sprayed enough water off to be easy to push. The Lesco handles it with ease tho overall.


----------



## bigmks

Looks good! I may try this for humic as well. Is everyone using the 50 mesh strainers in the tee-hey original nozzles? I've lost mines awhile back in my garage somewhere. I read the filter mesh on the Gregson Clark is 50 mesh as well. Am I going tot potential damage something?


----------



## bigmks

ThomasPI said:


> Has anyone weighed a completely full unit? 9 gallons water is 75 lbs plus the Lesco plus Spreader Mate. Gotta be close to 125 lbs.


I would definitely get a spreader-mate over a backpack boom sprayer! I tried carry the 4 gallons of water on my back and it way to heavy. If I would have saw this first I wouldn't have even wasted my $$$ on the backpack boom sprayer. Glad I sold it and invested in the spreader-mate.


----------



## ThomasPI

Compared to engine driven backpack like @Greendoc uses which I really like it'll provide for pressure regulation from up to I want to say 500 PSI which gives you a lot of control, how is pressure regulated on these with a battery driven pump and what adjustments are available?

Backpack sprayer I'd go for is 19 lbs and even adding 3 gallons of mix still gets me under 50 lbs. which isn't bad.


----------



## Greendoc

Pushing something on anything other than uniform, flat and extremely short grass is torture for me. A push spreader is hard on me. Spreader Mates use an electric pump that tops out at 1 or so GPM. Max pressure is 40 or 50 PSI. I also know that the flow to pressure curve is such that trying to get the max PSI out of that pump means you also cannot draw the rated GPM. Spreader Mates are made to mimic the output from a Permagreen 10-15 gallons per acre not per 1000 sq ft. A Spreader Mate can be made to apply a gallon or more per 1000 sq ft but that is with an electric pump option that puts out 5 GPM.


----------



## Ware

Greendoc said:


> ...Spreader Mates use an electric pump that tops out at 1 or so GPM. Max pressure is 40 or 50 PSI. I also know that the flow to pressure curve is such that trying to get the max PSI out of that pump means you also cannot draw the rated GPM. Spreader Mates are made to mimic the output from a Permagreen 10-15 gallons per acre not per 1000 sq ft. A Spreader Mate can be made to apply a gallon or more per 1000 sq ft but that is with an electric pump option that puts out 5 GPM.


The standard Spreader-Mate pump is a 3.3 GPM Shurflo (2088-343-500) that will flow 1.99 gpm at 40 psi. I am able to run 4 red nozzles at 40 psi (1.6 gpm total). At a 2-3 mph pace they will lay down 0.91-1.4 gallons per thousand.


----------



## Ware

Running anything larger than 4 red nozzles would require the optional 5.3 gpm pump to operate at 40 psi.

I'm pretty sure they use the Shurflo 5000 series pump, which will flow about 3.4 gpm at 40 psi.

So you could probably go up to gray (-06) or white (-08) nozzles with that pump. With those you would be somewhere in the 1.5-2.0 gallons per thousand range at a normal walking pace.


----------



## bigmks

I'm running a 3 nozzle boom with mines. I love it! After trying tho carry 4-5 gallons on my back for just one spraying session I realize that it way too heavy for my liking. Picture being somewhat tipsy and trying to keep your balance with 4-5 gallons on your shoulder @ almost 50 lbs lol. The spreader-mate was the best decision I ever made personally and far as going liquid. I'm not expert but IMO it's better. A nine gallon tank is also sweet as well.


----------



## FedDawg555

Ware said:


> Running anything larger than 4 red nozzles would require the optional 5.3 gpm pump to operate at 40 psi.
> 
> I'm pretty sure they use the Shurflo 5000 series pump, which will flow about 3.4 gpm at 40 psi.
> 
> So you could probably go up to gray (-06) or white (-08) nozzles with that pump. With those you would be somewhere in the 1.5-2.0 gallons per thousand range at a normal walking pace.


The Stock Shurflow 2088 is plenty powerful. I love the fact that the Teejet nozzles that Red is Red, the only difference is spray pattern. So trying these new red Turfjets for thick organic liquids was a no brainer. No way these things clog.

You really turned me onto all these red nozzles so easy to switch from different types of sprays for the product but your calibration remains the same. Besides the GM 1600 my spreader mate is the best purchase I've made.


----------



## ThomasPI

Great info on nozzles, I'm of same train of thought as @Greendoc. I'm 5'11 and about 220 and would prefer not to fight pushing in excess of 100 lbs over anything other than a cement driveway. The Mister Duster unit has 28' of hose and if need be I can strap the unit to a 2 wheel hand truck I have from Harbor Fright, I've got same hand truck with big balloon tires.


----------



## dwells97

Looking thru this post has me considering the spreadermate. I only have about 7k of yard, but as posted earlier, time and parts to make a 2 spray boom might almost equal out cost of 4 spray boom on spreadermate B. I currently use a Chapin sprayer but might be time to upgrade. 
Plus it is time to replace my old 20+year old spreader that recently died. So considering the Lesco spreader and spreadermate


----------



## jha4aamu

FedDawg555 said:


> Backyard Soldier said:
> 
> 
> 
> Who else is frustrated at the the design of the boom. Seems to me it should stick out further so that we don't get so much product onto the tires.
> 
> 
> 
> These Turbo Tees Induction really help by angling the spray patter forward which gives good tire clearance.
Click to expand...

i believe this may be the remedy to my issue. im getting some pretty noticeable streaking from the tires, esp when i include blue turf mark in my sprays.


----------



## TNTurf

I have not taken anything apart yet but my pressure with 4 red nozzles is topping out at 32-35 PSI. I have a feeling something is in the system. I opened the lines in a few places and checked the filters but nothing changed. Three nozzles it will do about 42-45 so I'm guessing pump or lines. Any guesses?

I will tell you that today for the first time I started with my iron and 2 gallons of water. I wanted more opportunity to wash out the bucket but I think that was a mistake knowing how gritty it can be. I did not pour in the sludge at the bottom of the bucket but I'm sure some made it. I assumed the filer would catch it if so.

Anyhow, guesses welcome before I take it apart.

Edit: Now that I think about it more, its like its too much flow for the pump. I went back with clear water and it will hit 40 PSI. I only want about 38. The reason I'm asking here is I normally have to fight it to stay below 40, it wants to hit 50 or more until I back it off. Today it was all it could do for 35. I removed the end from the pump to purge it and nothing but clean water. I have not tried other red tips, is it possible they wear enough to make the holes larger increasing their size? Maybe the nitrogen and iron mix is gritty. not sure.

Edit 2: I'm talking to myself here but this is just an update to say its good now. I cleaned everything out again, tightened the hose clamps, added some silicone to the strainer seal, removed the end cap from the pump and cleaned the dyraphram (had a bit of grit in one lobe) and once put back together clean water would run at 60PSI if I wanted but 38 is all I need so its back to normal. I think my mistake was adding the iron and 2 gallons of water first/only when turning on to agitate. In the future, iron will be last mixed and anything that stays in my mix bucket will be poured in the flower beds.


----------



## Tx_LawnNerd

I was considering getting the chapin sprayer but since i had to replace my old spreader anyway I went ahead and went with the lesco/spreadermate-b combo. Have to say I am very pleased, although it does make me feel a bit small. I am 5'10" and feel like this thing was developed for a 6' person or taller, lol. Took me a little bit to figure out how to apply evenly but the info provided in this tread was so helpful in making the decision and in selecting the proper tips for my purposes. Just did my 3rd application to the yard and did all 8k sqft in 30 min (counting mixing time). This is so freaking fast compared to my manual backpack sprayer!

One thought/question, has anyone considered swapping the heavy battery for a power tool battery like what some are doing with power wheels? This could save so much weight high up in the unit, charge quicker, have replacement batteries more easily available, etc... Only concern is 12 volts vs 18+ volts so you would have to down regulate the battery and have an appropriate inline fuse.


----------



## ArK

Recently bought the spreader mate B and I have learned that unless you have absolutely flat lawn pushing this is worse than using an air bike. I needed to spray again today so I rigged the gorilla cart and the boom lines up perfectly.

One note of advice. Weigh down the back or the whole unit with flip forward. Don't ask me how I know 🤣


----------



## Ware

That's pretty cool @ArK.

They sold me just the boom to upgrade my A to B. That might be a good solution for someone who wanted their nice folding boom, but with a larger tank in the Gorilla Cart.


----------



## ArK

@Ware my thoughts exactly. I'm going to call and see if they can make a bigger cradle and tank. I ordered with the bigger battery and 5gpm motor so I'm good to go in that area. I'll let you know what they say.


----------



## FATC1TY

Planning on biting the bullet with one of these.

6500 sq ft. Probably don't need the big boom, or often.. but the dual version people mad looks nice.

Which is worth doing? Would also use it as a spreader, so portability, storage and changing it out are pluses.

Am I saving $100 or more NOT buying the premade one? If not then my time is money too.

Need to find the proper tee jets for PGR and then one for PreM and I'll be set.


----------



## cnet24

@FATC1TY have you seen the Chapin push sprayer?


----------



## FATC1TY

cnet24 said:


> @FATC1TY have you seen the Chapin push sprayer?


I have. I haven't looked at it in a year or more, but looked past it mainly because I want a new spreader as well. My scotts elite is a piece of frustrating junk.


----------



## FATC1TY

Been trying to look around and figure out if plausible.

If I went with the 4 nozzle set up, and opted to use just 2... can I find a set up to spray 26in wide swaths with little overlap ?

Or even ride between each pass and manage 52-ish inches between a spray?

I guess one could determine I'm trying to follow the stripes from my GM1600 if at all possible.


----------



## Ware

With 2 nozzles, they pretty much align with the Lesco tires. So I just go about 20" between wheel marks.


----------



## FATC1TY

Thank you guys for spending my money this morning. Now let's see how long it takes for it all to arrive.


----------



## adgattoni

Does anyone know where I could find one of the coil-style hoses that come with the spreadermate? I'd like to add one to my frankensprayer. There are some on Amazon, but they don't look very high quality, and I'm assuming they probably aren't designed for herbicides and such.


----------



## Ware

adgattoni said:


> Does anyone know where I could find one of the coil-style hoses that come with the spreadermate? I'd like to add one to my frankensprayer. There are some on Amazon, but they don't look very high quality, and I'm assuming they probably aren't designed for herbicides and such.


The one that came on mine is just a 1/4" recoil air hose - rated at 125psi I think.


----------



## FATC1TY

Crazy times. By Sunday I should have 8 teejet tips, a 80# lesco spreader and the spreader mate B delivered, after buying on Thursday.

Super excited to get it all together. Should make my final PGR application easy, and my last insecticide, and preemergent applications quick and painless.

Anything you guys do to expedite converting the sprayer and the spreader for use? I still use granular fertilizer, might have one maintenance application to do in 2-3 weeks and then done for the year.

That said - any leads on the agitator for the lesco for a better price than Amazon's 70-80 bucks ?!


----------



## synergy0852

@FATC1TY Create an account with SiteOne for free and then the price of the breakthru agitator will be around $40.

I added a quick disconnect electrical plug to the wire for the switch so I disconnect that and then disconnect the hose from the boom and pull the tank out. Takes maybe 30 seconds to go from spraying to spreading and vice versa.


----------



## FATC1TY

synergy0852 said:


> @FATC1TY Create an account with SiteOne for free and then the price of the breakthru agitator will be around $40.
> 
> I added a quick disconnect electrical plug to the wire for the switch so I disconnect that and then disconnect the hose from the boom and pull the tank out. Takes maybe 30 seconds to go from spraying to spreading and vice versa.


I was just approved for a business account with site one, so I will definitely take a look! Thanks for the tip.

Also great idea on the switch. I want to be able to swap out with minimal headache so I don't just have a 500 dollar dolly for the tank.


----------



## MasterMech

FATC1TY said:


> Been trying to look around and figure out if plausible.
> 
> If I went with the 4 nozzle set up, and opted to use just 2... can I find a set up to spray 26in wide swaths with little overlap ?
> 
> Or even ride between each pass and manage 52-ish inches between a spray?
> 
> I guess one could determine I'm trying to follow the stripes from my GM1600 if at all possible.


You can run any combination of nozzles as they have individual on/off valves at the nozzle bodies.

I often spray at dawn and drag chains off the ends of my boom that leave reference marks in the dew, I find it difficult to follow the stripes as they alternate colors every time I switch directions.


----------



## Ware

MasterMech said:


> ...I often spray at dawn and drag chains off the ends of my boom that leave reference marks in the dew...


That's a really great idea.


----------



## FATC1TY

Yeah that is a good idea. So you just overlap the outside or just play 20in off the line you made from the chain?


----------



## MasterMech

FATC1TY said:


> Yeah that is a good idea. So you just overlap the outside or just play 20in off the line you made from the chain?


20" space between the chain lines of spraying with 4 nozzles. 20" spacing between wheel tracks if spraying with the center 2.


----------



## cnet24

@MasterMech what a cool idea.


----------



## FATC1TY

MasterMech said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that is a good idea. So you just overlap the outside or just play 20in off the line you made from the chain?
> 
> 
> 
> 20" space between the chain lines of spraying with 4 nozzles. 20" spacing between wheel tracks if spraying with the center 2.
Click to expand...

So if you ran this set up, and did the chains and turned off the tips on the end, you could technically line up the chain n the next pass with the previous line made and not miss an area or overlap... right?


----------



## MasterMech

FATC1TY said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah that is a good idea. So you just overlap the outside or just play 20in off the line you made from the chain?
> 
> 
> 
> 20" space between the chain lines of spraying with 4 nozzles. 20" spacing between wheel tracks if spraying with the center 2.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So if you ran this set up, and did the chains and turned off the tips on the end, you could technically line up the chain n the next pass with the previous line made and not miss an area or overlap... right?
Click to expand...

No, that would be 2x the spacing required. if you hung the chain centered between the outboard and inboard nozzles, then you would have a perfect match.

If you're concerned about being precise, the nozzles are going to taper off in coverage from the center of the pattern out to the very edges. Each nozzle will overlap the adjacent one's pattern by at least 10" and the same is true if you are spacing your passes correctly. So if you are off by a couple inches pass to pass, it's really not going to show up.

On the more contoured sections of my lawn, primarily the side lawns, I usually shrink down to just two nozzles as the outer nozzles are greatly affected (height) by the terrain not being parallel to the boom across the entire working width. Steep slopes also move the reference line from the chains a good bit.


----------



## FATC1TY

Got the spreader and put together today. Not bad, kind of odd how they have the tires but made sense afterwards.

Hefty!! My kids assembled most of it, and it'll likely be theirs one day.

Got the boom set up, nozzles and charger. The main tank and pumps and whatnot... no idea from FedEx.. Damn! Hope it shows tomorrow. The bracket is really nice, I'll say that much. Does it come with directions? Didn't see any in the box with the boom.


----------



## FedDawg555

Can anyone who has the Flojet 5gpm pump upgrade on the spreader mate shoot some pics and post them. I'm looking at how the pump, piping, and filter strainer are Mounted. I know GC offset these a little since the Flojet is a little bigger than the stock Shurflow. I've had a few issues with my Shurflow and GC is sending a upgraded replacement. I saw someone else had the Flojet but the pic doesn't clearly show the offsets and connections. 
Here's the pic from the thread with the Flojet but I need some better unobstructed overall shots. 
Also a pic with my current Shurflow pump mounted.
Thanks.


----------



## FATC1TY

This thing is a beast. Can't wait to apply.... something!!


----------



## FedDawg555

FATC1TY said:


> This thing is a beast. Can't wait to apply.... something!!


Oh I suspect you'll find something quick to apply! They are fun tools. I'm still waiting for someone to post some pics of the 5gpm Flojet pump so I can swap mine out. I see you got the Shurflow pump.


----------



## Johnl445

Has anyone ever seen one of these mounted inside an Anderson sr 2000. I'm wondering how good the tank fit would be.


----------



## FATC1TY

Tips or setups on ways to do the on/off toggle ?

I don't want to have to keep taking it off and on from hose clamp each time I want to spread or spray.

Anyone use a QD kind of set up? If so, want to share ? I swore I saw it but having trouble finding someone mentioning it.


----------



## FedDawg555

FATC1TY said:


> Tips or setups on ways to do the on/off toggle ?
> 
> I don't want to have to keep taking it off and on from hose clamp each time I want to spread or spray.
> 
> Anyone use a QD kind of set up? If so, want to share ? I swore I saw it but having trouble finding someone mentioning it.


I just leave the switch on spreader all the time. The cord should have spade connectors to the switch just disconnect spades and remove whole unit from spreader.


----------



## FATC1TY

FedDawg555 said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tips or setups on ways to do the on/off toggle ?
> 
> I don't want to have to keep taking it off and on from hose clamp each time I want to spread or spray.
> 
> Anyone use a QD kind of set up? If so, want to share ? I swore I saw it but having trouble finding someone mentioning it.
> 
> 
> 
> I just leave the switch on spreader all the time. The cord should have spade connectors to the switch just disconnect spades and remove whole unit from spreader.
Click to expand...

Figured that much with the spade connectors but didn't know if someone came up with a cleaner set up? Don't want to wear them out taking it off and on excessively.


----------



## synergy0852

I use a QD setup similar to these

Make sure you order the correct AWG. Also grab some of those self soldering butt splices as well as they shrink and solder they form a tight water resistant seal.


----------



## Ware

I just unplug the two spade terminals when removing the sprayer. There are various 2-wire quick connect options that you could use, but my rationale for not doing it is it would add additional splices/points of failure. You could dress them up with some shrink wrap and it would probably be just fine, but I figure if I ever have problems with the spade connectors wearing out I can just cut them off and crimp new ones on.


----------



## MasterMech

@FedDawg555 I got you brother. I'll snap a pic of my rig when I get home.


----------



## MasterMech

FATC1TY said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tips or setups on ways to do the on/off toggle ?
> 
> I don't want to have to keep taking it off and on from hose clamp each time I want to spread or spray.
> 
> Anyone use a QD kind of set up? If so, want to share ? I swore I saw it but having trouble finding someone mentioning it.
> 
> 
> 
> I just leave the switch on spreader all the time. The cord should have spade connectors to the switch just disconnect spades and remove whole unit from spreader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Figured that much with the spade connectors but didn't know if someone came up with a cleaner set up? Don't want to wear them out taking it off and on excessively.
Click to expand...

I have swapped mine back and forth countless times and no trouble so far. Spades are cheap and easy to replace if need be.


----------



## FedDawg555

MasterMech said:


> @FedDawg555 I got you brother. I'll snap a pic of my rig when I get home.


Thanks Bro!


----------



## FedDawg555

FATC1TY said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tips or setups on ways to do the on/off toggle ?
> 
> I don't want to have to keep taking it off and on from hose clamp each time I want to spread or spray.
> 
> Anyone use a QD kind of set up? If so, want to share ? I swore I saw it but having trouble finding someone mentioning it.
> 
> 
> 
> I just leave the switch on spreader all the time. The cord should have spade connectors to the switch just disconnect spades and remove whole unit from spreader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Figured that much with the spade connectors but didn't know if someone came up with a cleaner set up? Don't want to wear them out taking it off and on excessively.
Click to expand...

I added a little dielectric grease to the male terminals on the switch. Helps the spades come on and off pretty easily without too much strain on the connection point.


----------



## FedDawg555

FATC1TY said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Tips or setups on ways to do the on/off toggle ?
> 
> I don't want to have to keep taking it off and on from hose clamp each time I want to spread or spray.
> 
> Anyone use a QD kind of set up? If so, want to share ? I swore I saw it but having trouble finding someone mentioning it.
> 
> 
> 
> I just leave the switch on spreader all the time. The cord should have spade connectors to the switch just disconnect spades and remove whole unit from spreader.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Figured that much with the spade connectors but didn't know if someone came up with a cleaner set up? Don't want to wear them out taking it off and on excessively.
Click to expand...

If you do decide to put a quick connect on then I highly recommend using a reputable source other than Amazon. Tons of Chinese crap with cheap aluminum/copper clad wire etc. 
McMaster or Summit Racing same price as Amazon but your buying USA quality for electrical connections.

https://www.mcmaster.com/weatherproof-pin-and-socket-connectors/ready-to-use-weatherproof-dc-connectors/number-of-poles~2/


----------



## MasterMech

FedDawg555 said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> @FedDawg555 I got you brother. I'll snap a pic of my rig when I get home.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bro!
Click to expand...


----------



## FedDawg555

MasterMech said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> @FedDawg555 I got you brother. I'll snap a pic of my rig when I get home.
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks Bro!
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

Thank you that's what I needed. I've got to turn the filter clockwise to make clearance for the pump.


----------



## FATC1TY

Maiden voyage this morning. Worked excellent!

Sprayed Bifen XTS, and some Cleary 3336F first. Used the AIC red tee jets. Measured up a perfect 6 gallons, for 6k and went to town.

Darn near perfect. Started pulling air just as I finished up!

Next up was some PGR and feature. Mixed the feature in hot water, got it really dissolved, added pgr and more water. Little MSO, and mixed up and recirculated, which is a great feature!

But then I totally forgot to change my tee jets to the XRCs and used the AIC tips!! Doh!

Should be fine I guess.... right? I know those aren't the best for a foliar app.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

For those with the Spreadermate or similar drop ins for a Lesco, what's the weight like when full and how cumbersome is it to push around the yard?


----------



## FATC1TY

MeanDean said:


> For those with the Spreadermate or similar drop ins for a Lesco, what's the weight like when full and how cumbersome is it to push around the yard?


I haven't had anything more than 7gallons in there and have some good slope and bumps up and over concrete even.

I don't think it's bad at all, very balanced, doesn't want to tip side to side at all.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

FATC1TY said:


> MeanDean said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those with the Spreadermate or similar drop ins for a Lesco, what's the weight like when full and how cumbersome is it to push around the yard?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had anything more than 7gallons in there and have some good slope and bumps up and over concrete even.
> 
> I don't think it's bad at all, very balanced, doesn't want to tip side to side at all.
Click to expand...

Good to know. Just wanted to make sure it wasn't equivalent to pushing a wheelbarrow full of rocks lol


----------



## FATC1TY

MeanDean said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MeanDean said:
> 
> 
> 
> For those with the Spreadermate or similar drop ins for a Lesco, what's the weight like when full and how cumbersome is it to push around the yard?
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't had anything more than 7gallons in there and have some good slope and bumps up and over concrete even.
> 
> I don't think it's bad at all, very balanced, doesn't want to tip side to side at all.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Good to know. Just wanted to make sure it wasn't equivalent to pushing a wheelbarrow full of rocks lol
Click to expand...

Nah far from it. I mean getting some momentum helps a ton going up steep hills. My 6 year olds can push this around my bumpy backyard with 2 gallons in it if that tells you anything.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Ware said:


> Last year I sold my 50lb Lesco broadcast spreader. It was built like a tank and held a bag of anything I ever put in it, but much like a gun safe it's never a bad idea to buy one a size larger than you think you might need. In my case I had decided I really wanted a Gregson-Clark Spreader-Mate, and it requires the larger hopper. The 80lb Lesco is built nearly identical to the 50lb, just a little beefier in nearly every aspect. Also the frame is stainless steel versus painted.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I opted for the Spreader-Mate A model - mostly due to the size and shape of my lawn. It was a tough decision, but I ultimately decided I probably didn't need to spend an extra $260 to get the 80" effective spray width of the B (boom) model for my situation.
> 
> The A-model comes equipped with a single FloodJet-style sprayer tip in an articulating nozzle body, but I decided to retrofit it with some nice TeeJet components à la the dfw_wand. I ordered one of these check valve nozzle bodies and one of these clamps to hold it on the front frame tube of the Lesco. It now accepts any of my growing collection of TeeJet tips, strainers, etc.
> 
> I may end up adding a second nozzle this season, and I'll report back if I do, but I'm pretty pleased with this setup so far. It makes blanket apps like pre-emergent, growth regulator, and wetting agents a breeze.


@Ware - how much did you unload your used 50 pounder for? I'm thinking about doing this but want a rough going price for my current one which is the same as yours. Only 15 months old aka new. Thanks!


----------



## Ware

@JerseyGreens I don't recall. I sold to to a neighbor, so I'm sure I made him a good deal.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Ware said:


> @JerseyGreens I don't recall. I sold to to a neighbor, so I'm sure I made him a good deal.


Wish my neighbor's got into lawn care. They just think I'm the resident nutcase on our block.

I'll put it on letgo and see where it gets me. Overall pretty happy with your setup for the past couple of years?

I'll end up at the same price as a turfex but a lot more functionality.


----------



## Ware

@JerseyGreens yeah no complaints. Is your lawn relatively flat?


----------



## JerseyGreens

Ware said:


> @JerseyGreens yeah no complaints. Is your lawn relatively flat?


For the majority.

I have one decent sized hill and slope but maybe 10% of the total SQ footage.


----------



## gooodawgs

I'm installing my spreader mate now and very impressed with the quality. I'm confused on the thumb switch though and how I can leave it attached even when I dont have the spreader mate in. Do I need to install a disconnect on the wire from the switch to the battery? Any recommendations on which kind of disconnect I need to get? Thanks!


----------



## Ware

gooodawgs said:


> I'm installing my spreader mate now and very impressed with the quality. I'm confused on the thumb switch though and how I can leave it attached even when I dont have the spreader mate in. Do I need to install a disconnect on the wire from the switch to the battery? Any recommendations on which kind of disconnect I need to get? Thanks!


I just unplug the two spade terminals from the switch. The switch itself then stays on the handlebar when I remove the Spreader-Mate.


----------



## marcjw

I renovated my lawn this summer and sod is establishing. My means of spraying liquid material is with a 4 gallon backpack sprayer. I can cover the front which is 5,800 sq/ft with 2 gallons of water with the one fan tip I have and walking speed. Even with 2 gals of water on my back it's still a chore at times.

Just a few questions I had about the Gregson sprayer. I'm not sure how much water I'd need if I went with the wider boom, but would there be a problem with the slope I have in my lawn by the road? Also with the Gregson installed how tall is it at it's highest point? Would like to know that from a storage standpoint. Just trying to brainstorm on the best options of spraying with my lawn size. The added spraying of T-nex vs my normal 2 or 3 apps a year of blanket spraying is a lot of added work.


----------



## FATC1TY

marcjw said:


> I renovated my lawn this summer and sod is establishing. My means of spraying liquid material is with a 4 gallon backpack sprayer. I can cover the front which is 5,800 sq/ft with 2 gallons of water with the one fan tip I have and walking speed. Even with 2 gals of water on my back it's still a chore at times.
> 
> Just a few questions I had about the Gregson sprayer. I'm not sure how much water I'd need if I went with the wider boom, but would there be a problem with the slope I have in my lawn by the road? Also with the Gregson installed how tall is it at it's highest point? Would like to know that from a storage standpoint. Just trying to brainstorm on the best options of spraying with my lawn size. The added spraying of T-nex vs my normal 2 or 3 apps a year of blanket spraying is a lot of added work.


Zero issue there for the lawn and what you might be calling the slope. That's flat compared to what I'm using my set up on.

As for more water- wouldn't be the case regardless of boom. Just need enough water to get your application down correctly.

If you manage nearly 1 gallon per 3k( which is really low I think and makes for a hot mix), then you'd do the same here.

Just calibrate it based on the tips you want to use. For instance I use the red tips at 38-40psi, and with my walking speed I put down almost perfectly 1 gallon per 1k sq ft. It's so close each time as I near the sidewalk and am about to switch it off the pump starts to draw a little air as I finish.


----------



## marcjw

@FATC1TY thank you for that info. I didn't realize that my mixture may be too hot...I prob need to fix that is it may cause damage. Thanks so much.

It's kinda hard to get a good angle on the pics but one area drops off more than the rest. But all in all probably not a big deal as you mentioned yours is sloped more. Thanks again


----------



## FATC1TY

marcjw said:


> @FATC1TY thank you for that info. I didn't realize that my mixture may be too hot...I prob need to fix that is it may cause damage. Thanks so much.
> 
> It's kinda hard to get a good angle on the pics but one area drops off more than the rest. But all in all probably not a big deal as you mentioned yours is sloped more. Thanks again


You can find a path that makes it easier, but I can't imagine going toward the slope to the road or running perpendicular to it would effect the boom.

As for the boom and mix, just check out the teejet threads for suggestions. Run a water trial and see where you land, but going forward I would absolutely try to get a little more water in there. Gives you a little insurance that you won't miss stuff or overapply. I think you'll be impressed with the spreader mate. It truly makes spraying almost fun, and it's accurate too.


----------



## marcjw

FATC1TY said:


> marcjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> @FATC1TY thank you for that info. I didn't realize that my mixture may be too hot...I prob need to fix that is it may cause damage. Thanks so much.
> 
> It's kinda hard to get a good angle on the pics but one area drops off more than the rest. But all in all probably not a big deal as you mentioned yours is sloped more. Thanks again
> 
> 
> 
> You can find a path that makes it easier, but I can't imagine going toward the slope to the road or running perpendicular to it would effect the boom.
> 
> As for the boom and mix, just check out the teejet threads for suggestions. Run a water trial and see where you land, but going forward I would absolutely try to get a little more water in there. Gives you a little insurance that you won't miss stuff or overapply. I think you'll be impressed with the spreader mate. It truly makes spraying almost fun, and it's accurate too.
Click to expand...

Yeah I'm glad I asked the question cause I need to run more water. I know better not sure how i've been missing that.

Which makes me need a push spreader even more. The backpack is just a chore and plus I may have to refill the backpack to cover the area.


----------



## gooodawgs

This sprayer is awesome. I've done multiple practice runs with just water - even used a metronome one time but that drove me crazy. I've got the pace down and will be applying the chains to spray early in the morning.

I did use the sprayer wand for some spot spraying (rinsed it out very well afterwards) and thought the wand tip pattern was a little wide. Is there a way to put a different teejet or other nozzle on it or do I need another attachment first?


----------



## FedDawg555

I am thoroughly impressed with my new 5gpm Flojet pump. The Shurflow that originally came with the GCSM developed a problem and GC quickly sent me replacement pump under warranty and agreed to send me the Flojet. Easy install and just had to canter the regulator to the left and the strainer to the right to fit the Flojet on the tank. This pump is so powerful at 40psi and doesn't even sound like it's working hard. The recirculating in the tank is amazing. Anyone looking to buy the GCSM I highly recommend spending the 50$ for the upgrade.

If your retrofitting from the Shurflow to the Flojet you need a little longer hose from the regulator to the pump just ask GC to send you 12" piece of hose so you can cut to size.

I can't speak highly enough for this company and their product. Easily my favorite piece of equipment next to the GM1600.


----------



## gooodawgs

Love it! 2 Bulldogs buying the GC Spreader-mate back-to-back. Well done @FedDawg555


----------



## JerseyGreens

Can't wait to get this equipment. Just waiting to buy a nice used 80 Lb-er Lesco on facebook marketplace first.


----------



## FedDawg555

gooodawgs said:


> Love it! 2 Bulldogs buying the GC Spreader-mate back-to-back. Well done @FedDawg555


It's a game changer for sure. Go Dawgs!


----------



## marcjw

I ordered the B spray rig yesterday. Def want to say thank you to you all for all of the info regarding the sprayer and nozzles. No way would I have figured out the nozzle information on my own.


----------



## gooodawgs

Bumping this question before it gets buried... I did use the sprayer wand for some spot spraying (rinsed it out very well afterwards) and thought the wand tip pattern was a little wide. Is there a way to put a different teejet or other nozzle on it or do I need another attachment first?


----------



## Ware

gooodawgs said:


> Bumping this question before it gets buried... I did use the sprayer wand for some spot spraying (rinsed it out very well afterwards) and thought the wand tip pattern was a little wide. Is there a way to put a different teejet or other nozzle on it or do I need another attachment first?


Most TeeJet nozzles will drop right into the cap. You might try an 80° nozzle, but once you wrap your head around the idea that spot spraying technique/calibration should look just like blanket spraying when using selective herbicides, the 110° make sense.


----------



## gooodawgs

Thanks @Ware that makes sense.

I'm doing a few more water practice runs and had a couple questions.

1) I added the chains and they're helpful at determining the spacing, but I think they were hitting the stream at times. @MasterMech how did you hook your chains up to the boom?

2) I get the PSI set to 40 with the boom off, and then it drops once I turn the boom on. I tried starting it at 45 prior to using the boom and it ultimately dropped to 30. What's the best way to adjust without having too much product pour out in the yard?



Thanks!


----------



## FedDawg555

gooodawgs said:


> Thanks @Ware that makes sense.
> 
> I'm doing a few more water practice runs and had a couple questions.
> 
> 1) I added the chains and they're helpful at determining the spacing, but I think they were hitting the stream at times. @MasterMech how did you hook your chains up to the boom?
> 
> 2) I get the PSI set to 40 with the boom off, and then it drops once I turn the boom on. I tried starting it at 45 prior to using the boom and it ultimately dropped to 30. What's the best way to adjust without having too much product pour out in the yard?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


When you fill up the tank with water before adding any product. Turn your sprayer on and spray some through the tips. This will prime the system and you can dial in your psi. Then once you have your mix and start spraying you should be at the psi you need or really close. I always find I have to do a little micro adjusting of the regulator when I first start but by priming the system your not having big jumps or drops with product.


----------



## Ware

I crank mine up between 45-50psi with the valve closed, then when I start spraying I reach down and adjust it while I'm walking to dial it in to 40 psi.


----------



## MasterMech

gooodawgs said:


> Thanks @Ware that makes sense.
> 
> I'm doing a few more water practice runs and had a couple questions.
> 
> 1) I added the chains and they're helpful at determining the spacing, but I think they were hitting the stream at times. @MasterMech how did you hook your chains up to the boom?
> 
> 2) I get the PSI set to 40 with the boom off, and then it drops once I turn the boom on. I tried starting it at 45 prior to using the boom and it ultimately dropped to 30. What's the best way to adjust without having too much product pour out in the yard?
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks!


My chains are simply zip-tied to the bottom of the boom. I will grab a pic tonight if I can remember.


----------



## FATC1TY

I do as the above. I prime with water, then close valve and recirculate. I get my stuff in the tank. Mix and recirculate a bit and then I find I have to adjust as I get the first 5-6 ft in on the first pass.

I rarely use the 4 spray boom cause I've gotten more accurate with just the two and planning around 18 inches from tire to tire in the dew.

This sprayer makes you totally love spraying and makes it so easy. I've noticed my apps are so precise and accurate from my backpack it's not even close.

Just make sure you don't stop moving and leave the switch on! Subtle learning curve but like the pressures you'll dial in. I've found based on my mixing and measuring I need like 38 psi or so, and works absolutely perfect. Plan for some loss on the sump portion, more so if you finish on it near any slope.


----------



## MasterMech

@gooodawgs


----------



## marcjw

Ware said:


> Here is a photo of how I connected the Battery Tender. I used ring terminals to permanently connect the harness to the battery terminals. The Battery Tender quick connect plug is circled.


I haven't received my battery tender yet but I ordered the one like yours. To permanently connect the harness, did you purchase the ring terminals separately? I couldn't see how it was connected in the pics so I'm a little confused.


----------



## Ware

marcjw said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo of how I connected the Battery Tender. I used ring terminals to permanently connect the harness to the battery terminals. The Battery Tender quick connect plug is circled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't received my battery tender yet but I ordered the one like yours. To permanently connect the harness, did you purchase the ring terminals separately? I couldn't see how it was connected in the pics so I'm a little confused.
Click to expand...

I'm pretty sure the Battery Tender Junior comes with one of these:

Battery Tender Ring Terminal Accessory Cable


----------



## marcjw

Ware said:


> marcjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ware said:
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a photo of how I connected the Battery Tender. I used ring terminals to permanently connect the harness to the battery terminals. The Battery Tender quick connect plug is circled.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I haven't received my battery tender yet but I ordered the one like yours. To permanently connect the harness, did you purchase the ring terminals separately? I couldn't see how it was connected in the pics so I'm a little confused.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm pretty sure the Battery Tender Junior comes with one of these:
> 
> Battery Tender Ring Terminal Accessory Cable
Click to expand...

Ok great. Thank you


----------



## marcjw

Just wanted to ask and see how wide of spray pattern are you all getting on the spreader B? I have the red teejet induction tips, and at 40 PSI it's spraying approximately 110 inches wide. I can't recall where I seen it posted but I remember seeing something less than that for an average spray width. I plan to spray my last split app of pre-e this weekend with these tips and wanted to ask.


----------



## Prospect

Will the Spreader Mate Tank Fit a Andersons/Scott's SR2000 Spreader?


----------



## Prospect

To answer my own question is NO it has a 55 pound hopper
off to craigslist


----------



## uts

Prospect said:


> To answer my own question is NO it has a 55 pound hopper
> off to craigslist





Prospect said:


> Will the Spreader Mate Tank Fit a Andersons/Scott's SR2000 Spreader?


Thank you for taking a look into this.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Do you guys think the spreader mate will fit the 80 lb Spyker?

https://shop.spyker.com/Shop-Spyker-ERGO-PRO-SPY80-1S-Broadcast-Spreader


----------



## Johnl445

JerseyGreens said:


> Do you guys think the spreader mate will fit the 80 lb Spyker?
> 
> https://shop.spyker.com/Shop-Spyker-ERGO-PRO-SPY80-1S-Broadcast-Spreader


I thought about this before, and to get an accurate answer, you can build a mock up tank from the specs online out of cardboard and then see how it fits inside your spyker hopper


----------



## JerseyGreens

Johnl445 said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys think the spreader mate will fit the 80 lb Spyker?
> 
> https://shop.spyker.com/Shop-Spyker-ERGO-PRO-SPY80-1S-Broadcast-Spreader
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about this before, and to get an accurate answer, you can build a mock up tank from the specs online out of cardboard and then see how it fits inside your spyker hopper
Click to expand...

Very good idea but the only problem is I wanted confirmation before buying the Spyker spreader. They are 20% off right now.

Maybe someone will chime in who has it gotten it to work.


----------



## MasterMech

JerseyGreens said:


> Johnl445 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you guys think the spreader mate will fit the 80 lb Spyker?
> 
> https://shop.spyker.com/Shop-Spyker-ERGO-PRO-SPY80-1S-Broadcast-Spreader
> 
> 
> 
> I thought about this before, and to get an accurate answer, you can build a mock up tank from the specs online out of cardboard and then see how it fits inside your spyker hopper
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Very good idea but the only problem is I wanted confirmation before buying the Spyker spreader. They are 20% off right now.
> 
> Maybe someone will chime in who has it gotten it to work.
Click to expand...

Maybe give GC a quick call and see if they've ever tested it? I believe their website mentions the Spyker.

EDIT: From the website:



> The Gregson-Clark Spreader-Mate™ is a totally self-contained "drop-in" sprayer that can be installed in most commercial broadcast spreaders. In less than a minute you can convert your spreader into a fully functional sprayer. The Spreader-Mate™ is ideal for turf and ornamental applications.
> 
> The specially molded, 9-gallon polyethylene tank fits neatly into most commercial spreaders, including Lesco™, Earthway™, Spyker™, and many others.


https://gregsonclark.com/collections/spreader-mate


----------



## Ware

I called them about it one time. They said it should fit in any similar size spreader, but that the mold was clearly designed around the Lesco hopper.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Ware said:


> I called them about it one time. They said it should fit in any similar size spreader, but that the mold was clearly designed around the Lesco hopper.


Pretty much the response I got from their sales dept - they said it will fit but may need to be shimmed.

Best bet is sticking to the 80 pound Commercial Lesco for a glove tight fit - really wanted to get the Spyker. All good!


----------



## uts

NJ has so many used lesco spreaders priced very fairly. Wait for an older one for the sprayer around 50 bucks or so. Get a new one for spreading from spyker. I feel the spyker design is better for stuff to flow compared to a lesco


----------



## Steely

Do the nozzle bodies have individual shut offs? If so, are they Teejet? Do they also have check valves? I'm looking for the model number.


----------



## Ware

Steely said:


> Do the nozzle bodies have individual shut offs? If so, are they Teejet? Do they also have check valves? I'm looking for the model number.





Ware said:


> If you are using TeeJet nozzle bodies with diaphragm check valves on your boom, this is the part (58140-NYB) that Gregson-Clark uses to manually shutoff individual nozzles:


SpraySmarter sells them.


----------



## Steely

Thanks @Ware. I have the "22251-311-375-NYB Diaphragm Check Valve Nozzle Body" nozzles. Sounds like I can use the shut-offs you mentioned. 👍


----------



## PGrenauer

Thank @Ware and Page Members for the fun cold Winter project...!! And thanks for the page it has been fun to follow...


----------



## Ware

PGrenauer said:


> Thank @Ware and Page Members for the fun cold Winter project...!! And thanks for the page it has been fun to follow...


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## FedDawg555

Quick CYA for everyone with a GC Spreader Mate. Since it's been so cold ensure that pump and lines are free of water. Also good time to throw/keep those batteries on a battery tender/maintainer.


----------



## FATC1TY

FedDawg555 said:


> Quick CYA for everyone with a GC Spreader Mate. Since it's been so cold ensure that pump and lines are free of water. Also good time to throw/keep those batteries on a battery tender/maintainer.


I'm out of town and wish I had remembered to put the battery on the tender. I'm hoping to put my preemergent down this weekend. Hope it's not flat dead!


----------



## Keepin It Reel

@Ware has inspired us all


----------



## Ware

@MeanDean I think it would fit much better if you flipped it around the other way. :thumbup:


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Ware said:


> @MeanDean I think it would fit much better if you flipped it around the other way. :thumbup:


Lol touche


----------



## Prospect

You guys have been making me jealous with your rigs and I just couldn't part with the cash for both the spreader and a sprayer so I can across this turf ex and modified it with a boom. Low center of gravity and a stainless cover for the mechanical parts. It's not a spreader mate but I had to try to compete


----------



## Ware

Nice find @Prospect!


----------



## Prospect

Thanks @Ware 
I'm pretty excited. Thank you for the attention to detail on your rig ie end caps on the boom, stainless tubing to match. Makes it professional grade
Have a great night


----------



## marcjw

After using the spreader mate 2 times I'm already loving this thing. The backpack sprayer was killing my lower back, and now that I'm using fungicides more and PGR in the summer no way would my back hold up. I don't dread spraying anymore...lol.

And a big thanks for the info on calibration and nozzles. No way would I have figured all of that out.


----------



## Ware

marcjw said:


> After using the spreader mate 2 times I'm already loving this thing. The backpack sprayer was killing my lower back, and now that I'm using fungicides more and PGR in the summer no way would my back hold up. I don't dread spraying anymore...lol.
> 
> And a big thanks for the info on calibration and nozzles. No way would I have figured all of that out.


Great to hear! A quality sprayer that you like to use opens up all kinds of possibilities in the lawn care game.


----------



## marcjw

Ware said:


> marcjw said:
> 
> 
> 
> After using the spreader mate 2 times I'm already loving this thing. The backpack sprayer was killing my lower back, and now that I'm using fungicides more and PGR in the summer no way would my back hold up. I don't dread spraying anymore...lol.
> 
> And a big thanks for the info on calibration and nozzles. No way would I have figured all of that out.
> 
> 
> 
> Great to hear! A quality sprayer that you like to use opens up all kinds of possibilities in the lawn care game.
Click to expand...

It does! Thanks for all of the info you posted about this sprayer!


----------



## Nevers

I have a Spyker ERGO-PRO SPY80-1S 80#. Anyone know if a Spreader Mate would work with this spreader. I was told no by a rep from Gregson Clark but I thought I had read somewhere that this setup would work fine. Anybody have any experience or knowledge on this?


----------



## TNTurf

Nevers said:


> I have a Spyker ERGO-PRO SPY80-1S 80#. Anyone know if a Spreader Mate would work with this spreader. I was told no by a rep from Gregson Clark but I thought I had read somewhere that this setup would work fine. Anybody have any experience or knowledge on this?


I would trust what they tell you but at the end of the day its a plastic tank with a battery pump on top. If you can reasonably fit it into your spreader and secure it you could make it work. It is shaped for Lesco but maybe you can adjust for that. I bought a spreader for mine then got lucky and found one on Craigslist and bought it so my sprayer lives in its own Lesco while the new one is my main spreader.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Questions for the Spreader-Mate Gang:

Looks like some of you guys have had this 2-3 years now - what is your long term view on this nearly $1,300 investment (including the Spreader).

The pump and battery are excluded from the one-year warranty which I get with the battery as it's electrical but not sure why they exclude the pump!

Many of you have bought your own accessories standalone - battery charger, is there a specific charger or accessories that you guys prefer, which are must-haves with this setup, other than the DFW Wand, various red nozzles, etc.

When running 4 nozzles wide on the B option - how do you guys guesstimate 20inches from the last nozzle when turning around for another pass

Have any of you bought something like this to control the water going into the tank for measuring purposes
https://www.amazon.com/P3-Measure-Gallon-Outdoor-Conserve/dp/B06XSNPMBS?ref_=ws_cp_f34b56dfc49a175110ea_p_2_t_p

For most that didn't call to upgrade to the 5GPM pump - are you satisfied with the agitation provided with the standard 3GPM - of course as @Ware mentioned in previous posts - if something requires agitation like humics just do it in a large bucket and then fill up the mate - hoping that works well as I can't "upgrade" this thing much given the cost!

We have a newborn and I need to find timesavers in my lawn care regimen - I'm thinking this would give me back significant time - even though my lawn isn't huge by any means.

I think that's it - thanks in advance for helping me out gang - on the edge of buying this thing but want to make sure I'm asking some of the right questions beforehand.


----------



## FATC1TY

I've had mine maybe a year now, and it's quality all the way around IMO. I did have the gauge take a dump but that's an easy fix.

Swapping tips, and clean up is a breeze. Mixing is great with the standard pump IMO. I have put down some thick stuff and I blend in a bucket and dump in the tank and let it keep moving. No issues. No clogging.

As far as a return on the price? Hard to quantify, but my time is worth money, and this speeds it up. I also save by applying more stuff in liquid form, as well as saving time on individual applications. It's pretty easy once you figure out what can and can't mix, and intervals to apply more than just 1 product.

I bought the charger from them, made it easy. I bought a mixer paddle for a drill and a funnel to fill it up. I have two gallon buckets marked and fill using those, as well as using them to mix in and rinse.


----------



## Backyard Soldier

Ever since getting this bad boy, I have yet to you b my backpack sprayer. And my back thanks me for it every time!!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Thank you @FATC1TY - I didn't even factor in the cost savings from moving some of the granular applications to liquid - that can add up pretty quickly as I'm a granular fert kinda guy...maybe those days are numbered!

@Backyard Soldier holding up my newborn after momma feeds her is hitting my back so I need a break wherever I can get it!


----------



## JerseyGreens

@Ware

Are your 2 go-to nozzles for the Spreader-Mate still:
XRC-11004-VS for foliar apps, and
AIC-11004-VS for systemic apps

Do I have to buy any additional parts/screens/pieces to get the 4 of them hooked up to the setup?

Btw - I just bought Option B with the 4 nozzles...should have pulled the trigger a bit sooner as I'll have to apply my PreM with my backpack but I'll be retiring it afterwards!


----------



## Ware

JerseyGreens said:


> @Ware
> 
> Are your 2 go-to nozzles for the Spreader-Mate still:
> XRC-11004-VS for foliar apps, and
> AIC-11004-VS for systemic apps
> 
> Do I have to buy any additional parts/screens/pieces to get the 4 of them hooked up to the setup?
> 
> Btw - I just bought Option B with the 4 nozzles...should have pulled the trigger a bit sooner as I'll have to apply my PreM with my backpack but I'll be retiring it afterwards!


I sold my Spreader-Mate over the off season because I'm going to be using a 58-gallon custom spray rig on our new lawn (3.77 acres), but those nozzles work fine. I think the Spreader-Mate comes with nozzle strainers, but if not you can get these.

These TT11004-VP work well also. Droplet size is in between the options noted above. They're a good all around nozzle. You would need the matching cap and gasket for those.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Ware said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> @Ware
> 
> Are your 2 go-to nozzles for the Spreader-Mate still:
> XRC-11004-VS for foliar apps, and
> AIC-11004-VS for systemic apps
> 
> Do I have to buy any additional parts/screens/pieces to get the 4 of them hooked up to the setup?
> 
> Btw - I just bought Option B with the 4 nozzles...should have pulled the trigger a bit sooner as I'll have to apply my PreM with my backpack but I'll be retiring it afterwards!
> 
> 
> 
> I sold my Spreader-Mate over the off season because I'm going to be using a 58-gallon custom spray rig on our new lawn (3.77 acres), but those nozzles work fine. I think the Spreader-Mate comes with nozzle strainers, but if not you can get these.
> 
> These TT11004-VP work well also. Droplet size is in between the options noted above. They're a good all around nozzle. You would need the matching cap and gasket for those.
Click to expand...

That's right! No chance the Spreader-Mate would cut it at the new house.

I love how your responses always have links to all of the items - you seriously make it dummy-proof for so many of us. Thank you!


----------



## FATC1TY

Those two nozzles quoted work well. I was able to pretty much fool proof get down 1gal per 1k @40psi and it's like clock work each and everytime.


----------



## JerseyGreens

FATC1TY said:


> Those two nozzles quoted work well. I was able to pretty much fool proof get down 1gal per 1k @40psi and it's like clock work each and everytime.


That is exactly what I plan on calibrating too - If I have things calculated correctly then I would have the same "quick" walk that I currently have with my backpack sprayer to achieve that calibration.


----------



## FedDawg555

JerseyGreens said:


> Questions for the Spreader-Mate Gang:
> 
> Looks like some of you guys have had this 2-3 years now - what is your long term view on this nearly $1,300 investment (including the Spreader).
> 
> The pump and battery are excluded from the one-year warranty which I get with the battery as it's electrical but not sure why they exclude the pump!
> 
> Many of you have bought your own accessories standalone - battery charger, is there a specific charger or accessories that you guys prefer, which are must-haves with this setup, other than the DFW Wand, various red nozzles, etc.
> 
> When running 4 nozzles wide on the B option - how do you guys guesstimate 20inches from the last nozzle when turning around for another pass
> 
> Have any of you bought something like this to control the water going into the tank for measuring purposes
> https://www.amazon.com/P3-Measure-Gallon-Outdoor-Conserve/dp/B06XSNPMBS?ref_=ws_cp_f34b56dfc49a175110ea_p_2_t_p
> 
> For most that didn't call to upgrade to the 5GPM pump - are you satisfied with the agitation provided with the standard 3GPM - of course as @Ware mentioned in previous posts - if something requires agitation like humics just do it in a large bucket and then fill up the mate - hoping that works well as I can't "upgrade" this thing much given the cost!
> 
> We have a newborn and I need to find timesavers in my lawn care regimen - I'm thinking this would give me back significant time - even though my lawn isn't huge by any means.
> 
> I think that's it - thanks in advance for helping me out gang - on the edge of buying this thing but want to make sure I'm asking some of the right questions beforehand.


I got the regular pump however mine failed and they replaced it with the 5 gal pump. I like it a lot more it really agitates the tank and effortlessly runs the 40 psi nozzles. If I was buying again from scratch I would buy the 5 g pump. I have the turf jet nozzles for spraying thick humics or organic sprays and the 5 gal pump works effortlessly.
Overall I love my spreader mate it's a game changer.


----------



## JerseyGreens

@FedDawg555 - dang wish I got this sooner. Looks they already shipped out my order.

Will keep an eye on the pump.

Was it pretty easy to swap out the pumps on your own? I assume it failed within that first year. Damn that was a blessing in disguise I guess.


----------



## FedDawg555

JerseyGreens said:


> @FedDawg555 - dang wish I got this sooner. Looks they already shipped out my order.
> 
> Will keep an eye on the pump.
> 
> Was it pretty easy to swap out the pumps on your own? I assume it failed within that first year. Damn that was a blessing in disguise I guess.


Yeah it was easy swap out. It did fail in first year so it was a warranty swap. They were great to work with. Don't worry the regular pump it fine but if it goes get the 5 g.


----------



## gooodawgs

Well now I'm having some FOMO on this 5 gpm pump... hopefully my 3 gpm has an issue this first year :lol: But seriously, dont hesitate to get one, it makes spraying so much more fun and enjoyable.


----------



## PGrenauer

This is my first year with the Gregson-Clark Spreader-Mate. What pressure do you set it at and does it really matter? I am using the XRC-11004-VS for foliar apps, and AIC-11004-VS for systemic apps as the Lawn Forum has recommended. The directions say to calibrate the sprayer at 20psi which I have done. Thanks for any help you can give!!


----------



## JerseyGreens

PGrenauer said:


> This is my first year with the Gregson-Clark Spreader-Mate. What pressure do you set it at and does it really matter? I am using the XRC-11004-VS for foliar apps, and AIC-11004-VS for systemic apps as the Lawn Forum has recommended. The directions say to calibrate the sprayer at 20psi which I have done. Thanks for any help you can give!!


It's my understanding that the red tips work best when calibrating at 40psi.


----------



## Ware

JerseyGreens said:


> PGrenauer said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is my first year with the Gregson-Clark Spreader-Mate. What pressure do you set it at and does it really matter? I am using the XRC-11004-VS for foliar apps, and AIC-11004-VS for systemic apps as the Lawn Forum has recommended. The directions say to calibrate the sprayer at 20psi which I have done. Thanks for any help you can give!!
> 
> 
> 
> It's my understanding that the red tips work best when calibrating at 40psi.
Click to expand...

You can calibrate at any pressure you want, but I would say 40psi is sort of considered the "design pressure" for most TeeJet nozzles. In the part number itself, an AIC11004 means that it is a 110° nozzle that flows 0.4gpm at 40psi. An AIC11003 flows 0.3gpm at 40psi, and so on. But that's not to say you can't run them at a different pressure - that's why they offer data for each nozzle at a range of pressures.

That said, note the minimum recommended operating pressure for the AIC nozzle is 30psi. If you wanted a nozzle that would perform similarly at lower pressure, I would go with the AIXR. Honestly, the AIXR probably a better choice for our purposes, but it doesn't come in an integrated Quick Cap version like the AI nozzle does in the AIC. I originally went with the XRC and AIC because they came with integrated caps, but there are other nozzles like the AIXR and TT that I really like too.

At the end of the day, there is a whole catalog of nozzle options/data for a reason. Trying different nozzles to figure out what you like for different applications is part of the fun. You may find that you like something different than what works for me, and that's okay. :thumbup:


----------



## JerseyGreens

^ +1 - I rushed my response.

Due to the great teachings from @Ware - I have a ziploc bag full of nozzles. I agree it's pretty fun - especially if you start dialing down PSI to make bigger droplets.

If you go with XRC and AIC you are getting "excellent" coverage for your applications.
If you pick the TT - it's "very good" all around (Systemic and Foliar) and you basically do not ever have to swap out nozzles which is pretty awesome, right? Especially since most of us bought this to save time.

I'm going to start with the XRC, and AIC - but I do see myself just getting TT's in my setup and never worrying about swapping.


----------



## MasterMech

@JerseyGreens I feel like the upgrade to the 5 GPM pump is a minimal cost upgrade. I think it was $80? It allows for both agitation and/or larger spray volumes.

I use a CTEK US3300 Smart Charger that I've had for a decade now. I use it for vehicles, the GC, my other lawn equipment etc. So the cost isn't assigned to just the GC-SM. They don't sell the 3300 anymore but the modern equivalent is the

I drag small chains off the end of the boom that leave really nice trails in the morning dew, or subtle lines if I'm spraying in dry conditions. Keep the lines 20" apart and you're golden. Still want a foam system though. (big lawn) :lol:

Mine has paid for itself in material savings in addition to opening up capability I wouldn't have otherwise, especially on 20K. It's the second most important machine in the fleet behind the mower. Plus you have an excellent spreader that will last for decades.

@FATC1TY I thought my gauge was toast, turned out it was just clogged up!


----------



## PGrenauer

Thank you for explaining the details..! @Ware & @JerseyGreens


----------



## JerseyGreens

MasterMech said:


> @JerseyGreens I feel like the upgrade to the 5 GPM pump is a minimal cost upgrade. I think it was $80? It allows for both agitation and/or larger spray volumes.
> 
> I use a CTEK US3300 Smart Charger that I've had for a decade now. I use it for vehicles, the GC, my other lawn equipment etc. So the cost isn't assigned to just the GC-SM. They don't sell the 3300 anymore but the modern equivalent is the
> 
> I drag small chains off the end of the boom that leave really nice trails in the morning dew, or subtle lines if I'm spraying in dry conditions. Keep the lines 20" apart and you're golden. Still want a foam system though. (big lawn) :lol:
> 
> Mine has paid for itself in material savings in addition to opening up capability I wouldn't have otherwise, especially on 20K. It's the second most important machine in the fleet behind the mower. Plus you have an excellent spreader that will last for decades.
> 
> @FATC1TY I thought my gauge was toast, turned out it was just clogged up!


The small chains idea is damn near genius. Will definitely be adopting that idea. Thank you!

If I get cavalier and start spraying 0.25N/K from AMS I better be on point with my lanes!


----------



## JerseyGreens

Do you guys have the lip of the tank not align with the spreader hopper?


----------



## Ware

JerseyGreens said:


> Do you guys have the lip of the tank not align with the spreader hopper?


That's how mine looked. I convinced myself it made it easier to get your fingers under it to lift it out. :lol:


----------



## FATC1TY

Mine is similar. Take out the screen in the spreader snd I think it fits better as well.

Also look for adding some clamps to the front spray bar, and the spreader frame. It'll help with the sag and support of the boom weight.


----------



## bigmks

Hey guys I mixed some citric acid/ potassium sulfate. I think I didn't mixed it enough. I took the filter out and it had some powered mix inside of the filter. I cleaned the filter and fired it back up. I still don't have any pressure. So I removed the filter and turned the switch back on. I'm still not getting any pressure. I'm thinking the suction line is clogged?


----------



## MasterMech

bigmks said:


> Hey guys I mixed some citric acid/ potassium sulfate. I think I didn't mixed it enough. I took the filter out and it had some powered mix inside of the filter. I cleaned the filter and fired it back up. I still don't have any pressure. So I removed the filter and turned the switch back on. I'm still not getting any pressure. I'm thinking the suction line is clogged?


Not much to clog in the suction line. Assuming you hear the pump running, do you have any pressure/flow at the hand wand? Backpressure regulator set correctly? It's possible the pressure gauge is clogged and not reading. That's happened to me before.

EDIT: to check for clogged suction, loosen the regulator all the way and look for flow in tank. You should see it moving the solution somewhat, even with the tank 100% full.


----------



## bigmks

MasterMech said:


> bigmks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys I mixed some citric acid/ potassium sulfate. I think I didn't mixed it enough. I took the filter out and it had some powered mix inside of the filter. I cleaned the filter and fired it back up. I still don't have any pressure. So I removed the filter and turned the switch back on. I'm still not getting any pressure. I'm thinking the suction line is clogged?
> 
> 
> 
> Not much to clog in the suction line. Assuming you hear the pump running, do you have any pressure/flow at the hand wand? Backpressure regulator set correctly? It's possible the pressure gauge is clogged and not reading. That's happened to me before.
Click to expand...

I'm hearing a noise but nothing spraying and no reading on the gauge.


----------



## JerseyGreens

bigmks said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bigmks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys I mixed some citric acid/ potassium sulfate. I think I didn't mixed it enough. I took the filter out and it had some powered mix inside of the filter. I cleaned the filter and fired it back up. I still don't have any pressure. So I removed the filter and turned the switch back on. I'm still not getting any pressure. I'm thinking the suction line is clogged?
> 
> 
> 
> Not much to clog in the suction line. Assuming you hear the pump running, do you have any pressure/flow at the hand wand? Backpressure regulator set correctly? It's possible the pressure gauge is clogged and not reading. That's happened to me before.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I'm hearing a noise but nothing spraying and no reading on the gauge.
Click to expand...

Check the filter housing. There is a large O ring there that could not be seated well.


----------



## FATC1TY

bigmks said:


> Hey guys I mixed some citric acid/ potassium sulfate. I think I didn't mixed it enough. I took the filter out and it had some powered mix inside of the filter. I cleaned the filter and fired it back up. I still don't have any pressure. So I removed the filter and turned the switch back on. I'm still not getting any pressure. I'm thinking the suction line is clogged?


Is the filter housing dry still after turning it on? Might jog the switch a little to get it flowing. Could have an airlock on it maybe.


----------



## Ware

@bigmks when you cleaned the filter did you lose the o-ring and maybe it is not sealing/sucking air at the filter housing now?


----------



## FedDawg555

bigmks said:


> Hey guys I mixed some citric acid/ potassium sulfate. I think I didn't mixed it enough. I took the filter out and it had some powered mix inside of the filter. I cleaned the filter and fired it back up. I still don't have any pressure. So I removed the filter and turned the switch back on. I'm still not getting any pressure. I'm thinking the suction line is clogged?


I'd try take both lines off at the pump and rinse the pump and both lines out.

When I mix granular products I mix in separate 5 gallon bucket in warm water with drill and paddle. Then pre- filter it thru a 5 g bucket mesh insert. That catches anything not mixed, then pour into SM. Overkill but I've never had a clog.

Those paint mesh inserts are a lifesaver.


----------



## JerseyGreens

FedDawg555 said:


> bigmks said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hey guys I mixed some citric acid/ potassium sulfate. I think I didn't mixed it enough. I took the filter out and it had some powered mix inside of the filter. I cleaned the filter and fired it back up. I still don't have any pressure. So I removed the filter and turned the switch back on. I'm still not getting any pressure. I'm thinking the suction line is clogged?
> 
> 
> 
> I'd try take both lines off at the pump and rinse the pump and both lines out.
> 
> When I mix granular products I mix in separate 5 gallon bucket in warm water with drill and paddle. Then pre- filter it thru a 5 g bucket mesh insert. That catches anything not mixed, then pour into SM. Overkill but I've never had a clog.
> 
> Those paint mesh inserts are a lifesaver.
Click to expand...

Awesome advise. Will have to get one of these.

Any recommendations on funnels to help get all of that awesome liquid into the SM without spillage?


----------



## Ware

@JerseyGreens I like this resin funnel.


----------



## bigmks

Thanks everyone. I removed the regulator knob and cycle the switch I started to see the fluid move. It's now working as designed. I'm definitely going to order that 5 gallon filter strainer.


----------



## FedDawg555

Ware said:


> @JerseyGreens I like this resin funnel.


Absolutely Ware....GC should carry these as accessories they'd sell one with every SM. Damn near must have.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Have any of you folks added this to your rigs?

https://www.spraysmarter.com/teejet-3-outlet-multiple-nozzle-body-for-wet-booms-4cf54a3d780b9294815e5f249164f20f.html?gclid=CjwKCAjw3pWDBhB3EiwAV1c5rOUwzyTh_2c6I7amMFVkHb67vq-RCaDTHVFU7juVdRKKvcUXwNqUrxoCEdsQAvD_BwE


----------



## Prospect

Does anyone have problems "priming" their boom lines? I have to open the top of the TeeJet Quick Nozzle Body. Is that Normal? I have a 1gpm pump if that makes any difference


----------



## Ware

Prospect said:


> Does anyone have problems "priming" their boom lines? I have to open the top of the TeeJet Quick Nozzle Body. Is that Normal? I have a 1gpm pump if that makes any difference


No, not normal. But neither is a 1 gpm pump on a Spreader Mate. Is this a Gregson Clark sprayer or are you talking about a homemade sprayer? 1 GPM won't run many nozzles. How many and what color are you trying to run?


----------



## Prospect

Ware said:


> Prospect said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have problems "priming" their boom lines? I have to open the top of the TeeJet Quick Nozzle Body. Is that Normal? I have a 1gpm pump if that makes any difference
> 
> 
> 
> No, not normal. But neither is a 1 gpm pump on a Spreader Mate. Is this a Gregson Clark sprayer or are you talking about a homemade sprayer? 1 GPM won't run many nozzles. How many and what color are you trying to run?
Click to expand...

I took a Turf Ex sprayer and put a two nozzle boom on it running Red Tips. It works great. Plenty of pressure. Approx 1 gallon per thousand etc..
It just wont push the air out at start up, once primed its fine


----------



## Prospect

Ware said:


> Prospect said:
> 
> 
> 
> Does anyone have problems "priming" their boom lines? I have to open the top of the TeeJet Quick Nozzle Body. Is that Normal? I have a 1gpm pump if that makes any difference
> 
> 
> 
> No, not normal. But neither is a 1 gpm pump on a Spreader Mate. Is this a Gregson Clark sprayer or are you talking about a homemade sprayer? 1 GPM won't run many nozzles. How many and what color are you trying to run?
Click to expand...

Page 39 of this thread has pictures


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

So I think my stock pump s$&t the bed, stop pumping, I'm not able to get pressure, even with the knob cranked down. This would be the 3rd season having it. Seems short lived.

Anybody else have this issue? Should I go with the same one or is there a better one out there? I'm hoping to just buy something that will just plug right into the old ones spot without having to modify anything.


----------



## Prospect

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> So I think my stock pump s$&t the bed, stop pumping, I'm not able to get pressure, even with the knob cranked down. This would be the 3rd season having it. Seems short lived.
> 
> Anybody else have this issue? Should I go with the same one or is there a better one out there? I'm hoping to just buy something that will just plug right into the old ones spot without having to modify anything.


Sprayer Supplies has that pump on sale for $99.99 reg. $175


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

Prospect said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I think my stock pump s$&t the bed, stop pumping, I'm not able to get pressure, even with the knob cranked down. This would be the 3rd season having it. Seems short lived.
> 
> Anybody else have this issue? Should I go with the same one or is there a better one out there? I'm hoping to just buy something that will just plug right into the old ones spot without having to modify anything.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sprayer Supplies has that pump on sale for $99.99 reg. $175
Click to expand...

I might pull the trigger on that. That's a great deal. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## FATC1TY

Maybe see if the larger pump is available but might require some different mounting and moving things which sucks.


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

FATC1TY said:


> Maybe see if the larger pump is available but might require some different mounting and moving things which sucks.


I went with prospects find. For $100, not a bad find. It's been acting up a little since last year. I'm using it for 26k almost every week for one application or another during the season so. I can see the pump breaking down.


----------



## FedDawg555

Scagfreedom48z+ said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe see if the larger pump is available but might require some different mounting and moving things which sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> I went with prospects find. For $100, not a bad find. It's been acting up a little since last year. I'm using it for 26k almost every week for one application or another during the season so. I can see the pump breaking down.
Click to expand...

Upgraded my stock to the Flojet 5gpm after stock one which is same one you have failed. Easy install of the Flojet. See link

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=27&p=330622&hilit=5gpm#p330622

The only mod for the new 5gpm pump was slightly turning the filter clockwise....everything else was plug and play. See link with pics.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=27&hilit=5gpm&start=330


----------



## Scagfreedom48z+

FedDawg555 said:


> Scagfreedom48z+ said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> Maybe see if the larger pump is available but might require some different mounting and moving things which sucks.
> 
> 
> 
> I went with prospects find. For $100, not a bad find. It's been acting up a little since last year. I'm using it for 26k almost every week for one application or another during the season so. I can see the pump breaking down.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Upgraded my stock to the Flojet 5gpm after stock one which is same one you have failed. Easy install of the Flojet. See link
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=27&p=330622&hilit=5gpm#p330622
> 
> The only mod for the new 5gpm pump was slightly turning the filter clockwise....everything else was plug and play. See link with pics.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=4&t=27&hilit=5gpm&start=330
Click to expand...

Awesome thanks for the link!


----------



## jha4aamu

I cant seem to get my spreader mate to pump any higher than ~15. I even switched from the red Turbo Teejets back to the stock yellow ones. Ive checked all my connections and it doesn't appear there is an air leak anywhere. Any suggestions as to what is going on?


----------



## FATC1TY

jha4aamu said:


> I cant seem to get my spreader mate to pump any higher than ~15. I even switched from the red Turbo Teejets back to the stock yellow ones. Ive checked all my connections and it doesn't appear there is an air leak anywhere. Any suggestions as to what is going on?


Make sure you filter is clean, also make sure the filters are installed on the teejets.

Also ensure your gauge isn't clogged, especially if you've spray thick crap like humic.


----------



## jha4aamu

FATC1TY said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> 
> I cant seem to get my spreader mate to pump any higher than ~15. I even switched from the red Turbo Teejets back to the stock yellow ones. Ive checked all my connections and it doesn't appear there is an air leak anywhere. Any suggestions as to what is going on?
> 
> 
> 
> Make sure you filter is clean, also make sure the filters are installed on the teejets.
> 
> Also ensure your gauge isn't clogged, especially if you've spray thick crap like humic.
Click to expand...

Ive cleaned and replaced the big filter. Even made sure the o ring was still good, which was what a GC rep suggested. But no luck with that.

Ill have to check the gauge though. Never thought about checking there


----------



## JerseyGreens

Duplicate Post. Please delete.


----------



## JerseyGreens

FedDawg555 said:


> So I spray a lot of liquid humic, kelp, GP Essentials, Organics and RGS. Typical thick stuff even when mixed. I've been using the Turbo Teejet TI reds and like them a lot but even with a 50 mesh screen can sometimes get a clogged nozzle. So I went ahead and tried the Teejet Turfjet Red nozzles with the 90 adaptor and wow. Nice course spray with out any issues for these soil applied thick products. Calibrated them at 40 psi and putting down 1 gallon p/1000. Hope this video works it my YouTube debut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/1-4ttj04-vs-turfjet-wide-angle-flat-fan?variant=1468095823880


Hey Pal! Thank you for the awesome video and product links, I'll definitely check this out.

Per my last post how did you make sure all of the good stuff wasn't stuck in the Sprayer filter? I mixed my RGS/AIR8/Humic12 real good with warm water and a paint drill adapter (for 2 minutes straight) but the goods are still stuck:


----------



## FedDawg555

JerseyGreens said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I spray a lot of liquid humic, kelp, GP Essentials, Organics and RGS. Typical thick stuff even when mixed. I've been using the Turbo Teejet TI reds and like them a lot but even with a 50 mesh screen can sometimes get a clogged nozzle. So I went ahead and tried the Teejet Turfjet Red nozzles with the 90 adaptor and wow. Nice course spray with out any issues for these soil applied thick products. Calibrated them at 40 psi and putting down 1 gallon p/1000. Hope this video works it my YouTube debut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/1-4ttj04-vs-turfjet-wide-angle-flat-fan?variant=1468095823880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pal! Thank you for the awesome video and product links, I'll definitely check this out.
> 
> Per my last post how did you make sure all of the good stuff wasn't stuck in the Sprayer filter? I mixed my RGS/AIR8/Humic12 real good with warm water and a paint drill adapter (for 2 minutes straight) but the goods are still stuck:
Click to expand...

That mix your gonna need to strain it thru a 5 gallon bucket paint strainer 200 micron. I've gotten in habit of straining most everything to prevent clogs a couple of times. It is what it is when working with thick mixes with lots of solids.


----------



## FATC1TY

JerseyGreens said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> So I spray a lot of liquid humic, kelp, GP Essentials, Organics and RGS. Typical thick stuff even when mixed. I've been using the Turbo Teejet TI reds and like them a lot but even with a 50 mesh screen can sometimes get a clogged nozzle. So I went ahead and tried the Teejet Turfjet Red nozzles with the 90 adaptor and wow. Nice course spray with out any issues for these soil applied thick products. Calibrated them at 40 psi and putting down 1 gallon p/1000. Hope this video works it my YouTube debut.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.sprayerdepot.com/products/1-4ttj04-vs-turfjet-wide-angle-flat-fan?variant=1468095823880
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey Pal! Thank you for the awesome video and product links, I'll definitely check this out.
> 
> Per my last post how did you make sure all of the good stuff wasn't stuck in the Sprayer filter? I mixed my RGS/AIR8/Humic12 real good with warm water and a paint drill adapter (for 2 minutes straight) but the goods are still stuck:
Click to expand...

I don't think you'll be successful spraying those 3 at the same time. I think they actually used to say to avoid it, but I don't recall which ones weren't compatible.


----------



## TylUmp

Had to drop in on the fun RB-60 and Spreader-Mate A modeled after Ware's design.


----------



## Ware

TylUmp said:


> Had to drop in on the fun RB-60 and Spreader-Mate A modeled after Ware's design.


Nice! :thumbup:


----------



## JerseyGreens

What psi are you guys running on the 80lb Lescos?

I think mine are overinflated because I'm killing grass where my tire marks end up in a few spots.

I know once it's filled up with water the final weight must be heavy...


----------



## FATC1TY

JerseyGreens said:


> What psi are you guys running on the 80lb Lescos?
> 
> I think mine are overinflated because I'm killing grass where my tire marks end up in a few spots.
> 
> I know once it's filled up with water the final weight must be heavy...


I don't think changing the tire pressure is going to help much if it's the weight of it. You could go lower and find you get a wider spot of dead grass?

I've never seen that, but I also use on low cut warm season.


----------



## synergy0852

@JerseyGreens same thing happens to me if I'm running a heavier AMS spray. For me it's the overspray getting on the tires making it more concentrated and I get burning of the grass. I'm not sure if this is what you're experiencing, but I've had it a couple times this year already and that's what I've been able to figure out. I won't be going more than 1/8 lb N/M when spraying AMS anymore unless it's not mixed with something that can't be irrigated relatively soon afterwards.


----------



## JerseyGreens

synergy0852 said:


> @JerseyGreens same thing happens to me if I'm running a heavier AMS spray. For me it's the overspray getting on the tires making it more concentrated and I get burning of the grass. I'm not sure if this is what you're experiencing, but I've had it a couple times this year already and that's what I've been able to figure out. I won't be going more than 1/8 lb N/M when spraying AMS anymore unless it's not mixed with something that can't be irrigated relatively soon afterwards.


I think you nailed it. That's what is happening for sure instead of the tire pressure.


----------



## gooodawgs

I was spraying this morning with the Gregson Clark and it was working great, then after a fill up I turned it back on and it wouldn't suck any liquid. I was just spraying Urea and Propiconazole, nothing heavy.

I cleaned out the main strainer/filter as well as the mesh screens on the spray nozzles and it's all clean, but still not pumping liquid. The pump turns on (or at least I hear it humming) when I flip the switch, and the pressure is set like it always is, but nothing makes it up to the strainer anymore. Did something go out? I've had the sprayer less than a year and it's been working fine until now.

Any ideas?


----------



## JerseyGreens

gooodawgs said:


> I was spraying this morning with the Gregson Clark and it was working great, then after a fill up I turned it back on and it wouldn't suck any liquid. I was just spraying Urea and Propiconazole, nothing heavy.
> 
> I cleaned out the main strainer/filter as well as the mesh screens on the spray nozzles and it's all clean, but still not pumping liquid. The pump turns on (or at least I hear it humming) when I flip the switch, and the pressure is set like it always is, but nothing makes it up to the strainer anymore. Did something go out? I've had the sprayer less than a year and it's been working fine until now.
> 
> Any ideas?


The first thing I always do is check the O-Ring that seals the strainer. If that isn't seated correctly then it always throws things off.


----------



## gooodawgs

@JerseyGreens I checked that as well. It's seated nicely but still not sucking the liquid up... any other ideas? @FedDawg555 does this sound like what happened when your pump died?


----------



## FedDawg555

gooodawgs said:


> @JerseyGreens I checked that as well. It's seated nicely but still not sucking the liquid up... any other ideas? @FedDawg555 does this sound like what happened when your pump died?


When the diaphragm pump went out it wouldn't hold a constant pressure the gauge was fluctuate wildly and finally quit. Yours sounds like some obstruction in the intake line. Turn off boom shutoff and reduce pressure to almost zero. Make sure strainer is sealed good. Fill with couple gallons of freshwater and run with tank lid off. Reach inside tank and feel end of intake line to see if it sucks your hand and system is recirculating. If none of this works I'd call GC for more troubleshooting or repair.


----------



## gooodawgs

Thanks @FedDawg555 I just tried this and did not feel any suction unfortunately. I cant find anything in the lines, but I'll call them in the morning and see if there's anything else I should check. Thank you sir.


----------



## FedDawg555

gooodawgs said:


> Thanks @FedDawg555 I just tried this and did not feel any suction unfortunately. I cant find anything in the lines, but I'll call them in the morning and see if there's anything else I should check. Thank you sir.


Ask for Zach Smith 1-800-706-9530 he's the guru. If your still in warranty and the pump needs replacing ask for the Flojet 5gpm model. You may have to pay the difference between the Shurflow but it's worth it.


----------



## gooodawgs

Thanks @FedDawg555 for referring me to Zach. Just talked to him and we fixed the problem.

We disconnected the tube between the strainer and the pump (black plastic wingnut on the pump), turned the pump on, and shot a garden hose into it for a few seconds. The boom connector was disconnected so water shot through the pump and went right out, clearing whatever might have been trapped.

Hopefully this helps someone else that experiences that issue! Thanks everyone for your help.


----------



## FedDawg555

gooodawgs said:


> Thanks @FedDawg555 for referring me to Zach. Just talked to him and we fixed the problem.
> 
> We disconnected the tube between the strainer and the pump (black plastic wingnut on the pump), turned the pump on, and shot a garden hose into it for a few seconds. The boom connector was disconnected so water shot through the pump and went right out, clearing whatever might have been trapped.
> 
> Hopefully this helps someone else that experiences that issue! Thanks everyone for your help.


That's awesome….did you see anything come out or possibly just residue buildup?


----------



## FedDawg555

FedDawg555 said:


> gooodawgs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @FedDawg555 for referring me to Zach. Just talked to him and we fixed the problem.
> 
> We disconnected the tube between the strainer and the pump (black plastic wingnut on the pump), turned the pump on, and shot a garden hose into it for a few seconds. The boom connector was disconnected so water shot through the pump and went right out, clearing whatever might have been trapped.
> 
> Hopefully this helps someone else that experiences that issue! Thanks everyone for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome….did you see anything come out or possibly just residue buildup?
Click to expand...

@gooodawgs 
Just thought but, you may want to unscrew the pressure relief valve Grey cap, remove the set pin, and take the spring/plunger out. Flush this area too just in case the obstruction shot down here. Clean the plunger face and reinstall everything. If the plunger gets buildup on the face it will affect the pressure relief valve from creating a good seal to regulate psi and ultimately pump performance.


----------



## JerseyGreens

FedDawg555 said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> gooodawgs said:
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks @FedDawg555 for referring me to Zach. Just talked to him and we fixed the problem.
> 
> We disconnected the tube between the strainer and the pump (black plastic wingnut on the pump), turned the pump on, and shot a garden hose into it for a few seconds. The boom connector was disconnected so water shot through the pump and went right out, clearing whatever might have been trapped.
> 
> Hopefully this helps someone else that experiences that issue! Thanks everyone for your help.
> 
> 
> 
> That's awesome….did you see anything come out or possibly just residue buildup?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @gooodawgs
> Just thought but, you may want to unscrew the pressure relief valve Grey cap, remove the set pin, and take the spring/plunger out. Flush this area too just in case the obstruction shot down here. Clean the plunger face and reinstall everything. If the plunger gets buildup on the face it will affect the pressure relief valve from creating a good seal to regulate psi and ultimately pump performance.
Click to expand...

I'm thinking this may help solve my issues as I'm having irregular PSI readings...what I mean is the pump is working hard yet the PSI readings are wildly low.

I usually fill up my tank, get the nozzles ready - close the boom and get the psi to read 50. Get in position to spray, open the boom connector and turn everything on. That always got me to 40 psi but on my last application the PSI would only read 30. Shut off the boom and back to 50. I guess it could be an issue with the plunger.

Any other thoughts - or has this happened to anyone else? Thanks!

Edit: talking to myself here but I think it's time for me to take apart the hoses and getting a garden hose to clean any gunk out.


----------



## TylUmp

Had issues with losing pressure. I had the clear strainer. Zach mailed me a new stainer and 2 days later we were up and running!


----------



## FedDawg555

TylUmp said:


> Had issues with losing pressure. I had the clear strainer. Zach mailed me a new stainer and 2 days later we were up and running!


What was the issue with the clear strainer vs the new one?


----------



## JerseyGreens

FedDawg555 said:


> TylUmp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had issues with losing pressure. I had the clear strainer. Zach mailed me a new stainer and 2 days later we were up and running!
> 
> 
> 
> What was the issue with the clear strainer vs the new one?
Click to expand...

Not sure but the first time I contacted Zach with pressure irregularities the first thing he did was send me the dark grey strainer.


----------



## FATC1TY

What mesh is the strainer they sent?

I think the blue one I got is a 50 mesh


----------



## TylUmp

JerseyGreens said:


> FedDawg555 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TylUmp said:
> 
> 
> 
> Had issues with losing pressure. I had the clear strainer. Zach mailed me a new stainer and 2 days later we were up and running!
> 
> 
> 
> What was the issue with the clear strainer vs the new one?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Not sure but the first time I contacted Zach with pressure irregularities the first thing he did was send me the dark grey strainer.
Click to expand...

Same here. I had the clear one. Gray one worked perfectly. Zach did say that the clear ones were know to have issues.


----------



## JerseyGreens

FATC1TY said:


> What mesh is the strainer they sent?
> 
> I think the blue one I got is a 50 mesh


It's a 50 mesh


----------



## JerseyGreens

@TylUmp - how did you get that plastic elbow and other nut off the old strainer? I absolutely cannot get them off no matter how hard I try. Are they reverse threaded?





I'll give up on them if they are easy to find parts at a hardware store.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Found some beefier replacement nylon pieces on Amazon. All good there.

Still having issues. I can only get 40 psi running 3 red nozzles. Caps out at 36 when I rip on four. I've taken apart the entire thing at this point looking for blockages.

Any ideas? At this point I'm thinking I have a faulty unit with a leak coming from a plastic piece that's supposed to be molded onto the unit.

Frustrating.


----------



## Keepin It Reel

Is there a quick slip fitting or anything to replace either at the T fitting going to the nozzles or where it connects and screws in at the top?


----------



## JerseyGreens

Not to beat a dead horse but Zack got on video chat with me and we walked through some items. Good dude.

He basically couldn't pinpoint exactly what my issue is - I said that I was easily getting 40psi with four red nozzles which just magically changed.

We were able to get it to 40psi on four red nozzles but if we shut off the boom the pump on recirculate jumps way past 60...I know the pump is faulty but can understand why Gregson/Zack won't replace it until it really craps the bed. Which I can guarantee will happen to mine within the first year warranty.


----------



## FATC1TY

JerseyGreens said:


> Not to beat a dead horse but Zack got on video chat with me and we walked through some items. Good dude.
> 
> He basically couldn't pinpoint exactly what my issue is - I said that I was easily getting 40psi with four red nozzles which just magically changed.
> 
> We were able to get it to 40psi on four red nozzles but if we shut off the boom the pump on recirculate jumps way past 60...I know the pump is faulty but can understand why Gregson/Zack won't replace it until it really craps the bed. Which I can guarantee will happen to mine within the first year warranty.


So you get 40 when spraying, and then when you close it off and recirculate it's 60? Sounds about right considering the pressure drop to the boom and the volume.

I have to set at 50-ish in recirculate, and im usually spot on when I go to the boom and start spraying.


----------



## JerseyGreens

FATC1TY said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to beat a dead horse but Zack got on video chat with me and we walked through some items. Good dude.
> 
> He basically couldn't pinpoint exactly what my issue is - I said that I was easily getting 40psi with four red nozzles which just magically changed.
> 
> We were able to get it to 40psi on four red nozzles but if we shut off the boom the pump on recirculate jumps way past 60...I know the pump is faulty but can understand why Gregson/Zack won't replace it until it really craps the bed. Which I can guarantee will happen to mine within the first year warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> So you get 40 when spraying, and then when you close it off and recirculate it's 60? Sounds about right considering the pressure drop to the boom and the volume.
> 
> I have to set at 50-ish in recirculate, and im usually spot on when I go to the boom and start spraying.
Click to expand...

Yeah I had it down scientifically until the issue happened. 
4 red nozzles set at 50 at recirculate to hit 40 once boom open. 
If I want one red nozzle open for border passes I'd set at 42-43 at recirculate. Hit 40 once boom opened.

Now I'm setting it at 40 with only water in the tank and boom open. Then get my app in there and hope for the best. Usually have to dial it in again on the first pass.

It's still frustrating at this point but I'll ride it out until the pump craps the bed.


----------



## FATC1TY

JerseyGreens said:


> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not to beat a dead horse but Zack got on video chat with me and we walked through some items. Good dude.
> 
> He basically couldn't pinpoint exactly what my issue is - I said that I was easily getting 40psi with four red nozzles which just magically changed.
> 
> We were able to get it to 40psi on four red nozzles but if we shut off the boom the pump on recirculate jumps way past 60...I know the pump is faulty but can understand why Gregson/Zack won't replace it until it really craps the bed. Which I can guarantee will happen to mine within the first year warranty.
> 
> 
> 
> So you get 40 when spraying, and then when you close it off and recirculate it's 60? Sounds about right considering the pressure drop to the boom and the volume.
> 
> I have to set at 50-ish in recirculate, and im usually spot on when I go to the boom and start spraying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah I had it down scientifically until the issue happened.
> 4 red nozzles set at 50 at recirculate to hit 40 once boom open.
> If I want one red nozzle open for border passes I'd set at 42-43 at recirculate. Hit 40 once boom opened.
> 
> Now I'm setting it at 40 with only water in the tank and boom open. Then get my app in there and hope for the best. Usually have to dial it in again on the first pass.
> 
> It's still frustrating at this point but I'll ride it out until the pump craps the bed.
Click to expand...

I occasionally tweak it as I start my first pass, but I figure it's the nature of the beast. I will say, perhaps run some water only and give it a good flush. I did a spray the other week with all kinds of crap, like a WDG and some thick humic products and it was all over the map in pressures as it pumped.

I pulled strainer twice, cleaned, and then even ran without the strainer… that helped a ton to mix it up. Then I put strainer in to spray.

Even my nozzle strainers had some debris in them.. same 50 mesh.

A good cleaning went a long way to help, as did pulling off the screw portion of the regulator and pulling it in and out pulsing the pressure to clean any junk out.


----------



## JerseyGreens

FATC1TY said:


> JerseyGreens said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FATC1TY said:
> 
> 
> 
> So you get 40 when spraying, and then when you close it off and recirculate it's 60? Sounds about right considering the pressure drop to the boom and the volume.
> 
> I have to set at 50-ish in recirculate, and im usually spot on when I go to the boom and start spraying.
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah I had it down scientifically until the issue happened.
> 4 red nozzles set at 50 at recirculate to hit 40 once boom open.
> If I want one red nozzle open for border passes I'd set at 42-43 at recirculate. Hit 40 once boom opened.
> 
> Now I'm setting it at 40 with only water in the tank and boom open. Then get my app in there and hope for the best. Usually have to dial it in again on the first pass.
> 
> It's still frustrating at this point but I'll ride it out until the pump craps the bed.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I occasionally tweak it as I start my first pass, but I figure it's the nature of the beast. I will say, perhaps run some water only and give it a good flush. I did a spray the other week with all kinds of crap, like a WDG and some thick humic products and it was all over the map in pressures as it pumped.
> 
> I pulled strainer twice, cleaned, and then even ran without the strainer… that helped a ton to mix it up. Then I put strainer in to spray.
> 
> Even my nozzle strainers had some debris in them.. same 50 mesh.
> 
> A good cleaning went a long way to help, as did pulling off the screw portion of the regulator and pulling it in and out pulsing the pressure to clean any junk out.
Click to expand...

Awesome callouts mate. I basically took apart the whole thing and put it back together - flushing the entire thing. Stuff came out don't get wrong but the issues continue.

Still like the sprayer without a doubt - it's just keeping me on my toes now with this PSIs jumping around!


----------



## MasterMech

@JerseyGreens 
@FATC1TY

Are you sure the actual pressure is changing? You should be able to hear the pump change tone as the pressure changes.

I had similar symptoms and it turned out that the humic product I was spraying would partially plug the small orifice on my pressure gauge. The gauge would give all kinds of readings that were not accurate.

You can verify the pressure independently of the gauge by calibration. The flow rate for TeeJet nozzles is known. Simply set the test pressure, run the pump for x amount of time and capture the nozzle output. It should be close to the published value in the TeeJet catalog. Don't forget to add 5 psi of pressure for the dripless nozzle bodies. :thumbup:


----------



## JerseyGreens

MasterMech said:


> @JerseyGreens
> @FATC1TY
> 
> Are you sure the actual pressure is changing? You should be able to hear the pump change tone as the pressure changes.
> 
> I had similar symptoms and it turned out that the humic product I was spraying would partially plug the small orifice on my pressure gauge. The gauge would give all kinds of readings that were not accurate.
> 
> You can verify the pressure independently of the gauge by calibration. The flow rate for TeeJet nozzles is known. Simply set the test pressure, run the pump for x amount of time and capture the nozzle output. It should be close to the published value in the TeeJet catalog. Don't forget to add 5 psi of pressure for the dripless nozzle bodies. :thumbup:


You are blowing my mind away sir, as usual with your great ideas.

Ran into the garage to check the psi gauge...low and behold that small orifice was plugged with what looks like hard water.

I'll have to steal a sewing needle tomorrow and poke around in there to clear it up.

Let me ask you a question - what do you mean by add 5psi due to the dripless? Does that mean if we want to spray at 40 the gauge should read 45 during apps?


----------



## MasterMech

JerseyGreens said:


> MasterMech said:
> 
> 
> 
> @JerseyGreens
> @FATC1TY
> 
> Are you sure the actual pressure is changing? You should be able to hear the pump change tone as the pressure changes.
> 
> I had similar symptoms and it turned out that the humic product I was spraying would partially plug the small orifice on my pressure gauge. The gauge would give all kinds of readings that were not accurate.
> 
> You can verify the pressure independently of the gauge by calibration. The flow rate for TeeJet nozzles is known. Simply set the test pressure, run the pump for x amount of time and capture the nozzle output. It should be close to the published value in the TeeJet catalog. Don't forget to add 5 psi of pressure for the dripless nozzle bodies. :thumbup:
> 
> 
> 
> Let me ask you a question - what do you mean by add 5psi due to the dripless? Does that mean if we want to spray at 40 the gauge should read 45 during apps?
Click to expand...

A dripless nozzle body is essentially a spring loaded check valve that shuts off when the boom pressure is lower than the pressure of the spring. Of course, opening that spring requires a small amount of pressure that is no longer available to the nozzle. Typically 5psi is enough to compensate for the loss.

This isn't the only variable in our spray setups however. Your pressure gauge is likely for be off a certain percentage as well so that is why doing sprayer calibration using the catch cup method is recommended.

Ie: if you were attempting to get .44 gpm from each nozzle, with a target of 49 psi at the nozzle, you'd set the pressure gauge to indicate 54psi, run a catch cup test for 30 seconds and expect to get 64oz in the cup. Let's say you only get 58oz, an error of 10%. (I'd probably replace my gauge if it it was off that far), then you'd turn up the pressure until that gauge indicates 59.4psi and re-run the catch cup test.

This ensures you're getting the expected flow out of the boom, how close you can walk your target ground speed is another matter. :lol:


----------



## rvczoysia

Just curious what you guys do for prefiltering products before pouring into the gregson clark? I dissolve fertilizer in water (5 gallon bucket) to spray and it always leaves small undissolved chunks. I've been racking my brain on a easy efficient method.


----------



## FATC1TY

rvczoysia said:


> Just curious what you guys do for prefiltering products before pouring into the gregson clark? I dissolve fertilizer in water (5 gallon bucket) to spray and it always leaves small undissolved chunks. I've been racking my brain on a easy efficient method.


I don't have the need to filter, but look for a beer funnel. Some of them have a mesh screen in the bottom to strain as you pour.


----------



## rvczoysia

FATC1TY said:


> rvczoysia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Just curious what you guys do for prefiltering products before pouring into the gregson clark? I dissolve fertilizer in water (5 gallon bucket) to spray and it always leaves small undissolved chunks. I've been racking my brain on a easy efficient method.
> 
> 
> 
> I don't have the need to filter, but look for a beer funnel. Some of them have a mesh screen in the bottom to strain as you pour.
Click to expand...

Thank you sir Ill look into that


----------



## ReelWILawn

recently purchased my Lesco spreader and spreader mate and attempting to read up on all the knowledge.

It seems most are using red nozzles and attempting to spray 1gal/1M. I purchased my spreader mate with the 5gpm pump and I am wondering about increasing the carrier volume to spray around 1.5gal/1M. Curious to know anyone's thoughts or experience about using brown or grey nozzles.


----------



## Ware

ReelWILawn said:


> recently purchased my Lesco spreader and spreader mate and attempting to read up on all the knowledge.
> 
> It seems most are using red nozzles and attempting to spray 1gal/1M. I purchased my spreader mate with the 5gpm pump and I am wondering about increasing the carrier follow to spray around 1.5gal/1M. Curious to know anyone's thoughts or experience about using brown or grey nozzles.


Should work fine with the 5gpm pump.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Has anyone changed this fitting to a quick-connect?



@Ware - I know you are into the pressure washing/detailing hobby, curious if you've ever looked into this "mod".


----------



## Ware

@JerseyGreens I'm sure you could, but it's not something I did. Toward the end of my time with the Spreader-Mate I was running the Lesco with the sprayer in it almost exclusively so unscrewing the wingnut to remove the tank occasionally wasn't something that bothered me.

That said, when I built my UTV skid sprayer I used some of these stainless steel quick disconnects that are common in the homebrewing world. They worked great. They are available in different NPT and hose barb configurations.

There are several ways you could plumb it, but if you wanted the hose to make the same 90° bend you could buy the female NPT QD plug and then use a poly NPT x hose barb elbow to make the turn.


----------



## JerseyGreens

Ware said:


> @JerseyGreens I'm sure you could, but it's not something I did. Toward the end of my time with the Spreader-Mate I was running the Lesco with the sprayer in it almost exclusively so unscrewing the wingnut to remove the tank occasionally wasn't something that bothered me.
> 
> That said, when I built my UTV skid sprayer I used some of these stainless steel quick disconnects that are common in the homebrewing world. They worked great. They are available in different NPT and hose barb configurations.
> 
> There are several ways you could plumb it, but if you wanted the hose to make the same 90° bend you could buy the female NPT QD plug and then use a poly NPT x hose barb elbow to make the turn.


Thanks for the playbook! I'll definitely try to make this happen and get back to the group following this sub. Let's go Hogs!


----------



## ReelWILawn

Making sure to take care of my investment, I was curious to know if others use a specific tank cleaning product after use. In the past while using a backpack I would just triple rinse with water.

Second, anyone make monthly citric acid applications with their spreader mate? Wondering if it's corrosive enough to do any damage to the pump, hoses, seals, etc


----------



## JerseyGreens

ReelWILawn said:


> Making sure to take care of my investment, I was curious to know if others use a specific tank cleaning product after use. In the past while using a backpack I would just triple rinse with water.
> 
> Second, anyone make monthly citric acid applications with their spreader mate? Wondering if it's corrosive enough to do any damage to the pump, hoses, seals, etc


Just rinse it out with water. I didn't do regular CA apps but I do use CA in all of my sprays to bring the pH down. No issues.


----------



## FATC1TY

I barely rinse my tank, but I don't apply anything that minimal amounts next spray would be any issue.

I have noticed a subtle leak from the pressure regulator housing, and gauges that ended up going bad, but so far it's been easy to work with and use.

I will say, the washer on the wing nut connection for the nozzle assembly hose to the pump does get worn if you take it off and on a bunch, prone to leak if you don't tighten it down well.


----------



## 1320str8liner

I came across this a few days ago and I have been reading up on the system and all the comments in this post. I am thinking of making the purchase of the whole system including the spreader (the current one I have will not work for this)

My question is, everyone has had the setup for a few years now, is this still the best upgrade from the backpack sprayer other than full Custom or something with a motor on it, or is there something better out now?

I have about 32,000 square feet of Celebration Bermuda that I maintain, (half with a reel mower and half with a rotary walk behind)


----------



## MasterMech

1320str8liner said:


> I came across this a few days ago and I have been reading up on the system and all the comments in this post. I am thinking of making the purchase of the whole system including the spreader (the current one I have will not work for this)
> 
> My question is, everyone has had the setup for a few years now, is this still the best upgrade from the backpack sprayer other than full Custom or something with a motor on it, or is there something better out now?
> 
> I have about 32,000 square feet of Celebration Bermuda that I maintain, (half with a reel mower and half with a rotary walk behind)


In a word: Yes.

Get the 4.9-5 GPM pump upgrade.


----------



## Theycallmemrr

1320str8liner said:


> I came across this a few days ago and I have been reading up on the system and all the comments in this post. I am thinking of making the purchase of the whole system including the spreader (the current one I have will not work for this)
> 
> My question is, everyone has had the setup for a few years now, is this still the best upgrade from the backpack sprayer other than full Custom or something with a motor on it, or is there something better out now?
> 
> I have about 32,000 square feet of Celebration Bermuda that I maintain, (half with a reel mower and half with a rotary walk behind)


I have had it for 2 years now. I really like it. I spray 22k sq ft. A two behind would be better. You could make it work but will have to fill up a couple times to do your whole yard.


----------



## 1320str8liner

[/quote]

I have had it for 2 years now. I really like it. I spray 22k sq ft. A two behind would be better. You could make it work but will have to fill up a couple times to do your whole yard.
[/quote]

Yeah I was thinking 2 tanks front and 2 for the back. I'm using a backpack filling up 4 time plus the struggles of getting it on my back etc…

I placed my order yesterday, I can't wait 😃


----------



## MuttGrunt

Theycallmemrr said:


> I have had it for 2 years now. I really like it. I spray 22k sq ft. A two behind would be better. You could make it work but will have to fill up a couple times to do your whole yard.


I have about 22k sq ft myself, and I'm just getting everything in (spreader and spreader mate both just came in). Could you give me advice on your settings to help me dial in my unit quicker? Are you using 9gal on the entire lawn or are you filling up twice?

Can anyone let me know if the TeeJet's are plug and play, or do I need any adapters? Sorry for the newbie questions.


----------



## Theycallmemrr

MuttGrunt said:


> Theycallmemrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had it for 2 years now. I really like it. I spray 22k sq ft. A two behind would be better. You could make it work but will have to fill up a couple times to do your whole yard.
> 
> 
> 
> I have about 22k sq ft myself, and I'm just getting everything in (spreader and spreader mate both just came in). Could you give me advice on your settings to help me dial in my unit quicker? Are you using 9gal on the entire lawn or are you filling up twice?
> 
> Can anyone let me know if the TeeJet's are plug and play, or do I need any adapters? Sorry for the newbie questions.
Click to expand...

@MuttGrunt 
I use red tips (XRC11004 -VS VP for foliar and AIC11004VS or VP(if concerned about drift) for soil applications which works out to be ~1 gal/M @ 40 psi. The tips I use are plug and play. My front yard is 9k sq ft so this is perfect. My back yard is ~12k sq ft and lower the pressure to around ~30 psi and am able to cover in my second fill. I have a bike speedometer hooked up to my spreader and walk between 2.8-3.2 mph (I try to stay at 3 mph). IF you stay with the yellow tips you could probably do the whole yard but will have less carrier and will need to be more precise when spraying.


----------



## 1320str8liner

Theycallmemrr said:


> MuttGrunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Theycallmemrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have had it for 2 years now. I really like it. I spray 22k sq ft. A two behind would be better. You could make it work but will have to fill up a couple times to do your whole yard.
> 
> 
> 
> I have about 22k sq ft myself, and I'm just getting everything in (spreader and spreader mate both just came in). Could you give me advice on your settings to help me dial in my unit quicker? Are you using 9gal on the entire lawn or are you filling up twice?
> 
> Can anyone let me know if the TeeJet's are plug and play, or do I need any adapters? Sorry for the newbie questions.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> @MuttGrunt
> I use red tips (XRC11004 -VS VP for foliar and AIC11004VS or VP(if concerned about drift) for soil applications which works out to be ~1 gal/M @ 40 psi. The tips I use are plug and play. My front yard is 9k sq ft so this is perfect. My back yard is ~12k sq ft and lower the pressure to around ~30 psi and am able to cover in my second fill. I have a bike speedometer hooked up to my spreader and walk between 2.8-3.2 mph (I try to stay at 3 mph). IF you stay with the yellow tips you could probably do the whole yard but will have less carrier and will need to be more precise when spraying.
Click to expand...

Any pictures of the speedometer setup?


----------



## Theycallmemrr

1320str8liner said:


> Theycallmemrr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MuttGrunt said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have about 22k sq ft myself, and I'm just getting everything in (spreader and spreader mate both just came in). Could you give me advice on your settings to help me dial in my unit quicker? Are you using 9gal on the entire lawn or are you filling up twice?
> 
> Can anyone let me know if the TeeJet's are plug and play, or do I need any adapters? Sorry for the newbie questions.
> 
> 
> 
> @MuttGrunt
> I use red tips (XRC11004 -VS VP for foliar and AIC11004VS or VP(if concerned about drift) for soil applications which works out to be ~1 gal/M @ 40 psi. The tips I use are plug and play. My front yard is 9k sq ft so this is perfect. My back yard is ~12k sq ft and lower the pressure to around ~30 psi and am able to cover in my second fill. I have a bike speedometer hooked up to my spreader and walk between 2.8-3.2 mph (I try to stay at 3 mph). IF you stay with the yellow tips you could probably do the whole yard but will have less carrier and will need to be more precise when spraying.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Any pictures of the speedometer setup?
Click to expand...

@1320str8liner 
I will take some this weekend and post them.


----------



## jpos34

@Ware what are your thoughts on the Spreadermate-B for this ride on spreader. I have one identical to this in the picture (used of course) and was wondering if you think it would work well together? I wouldn't see why not but trying to get a more expert advice. I've just recently started a weed control and fertilization business in January and Im not ready to jump into the full ride on spreader sprayer at the moment. Plus I wouldn't mind using it for my personal use at my home. Currently I only have 60 contracts. Do you think this would work well for the amount of use it would get commercially. I would be sure to purchase an extra battery with the truck charger. I read through the whole thread and haven't seen one else mention using one of these. Thanks for any input.


----------



## Ware

jpos34 said:


> @Ware what are your thoughts on the Spreadermate-B for this ride on spreader. I have one identical to this in the picture (used of course) and was wondering if you think it would work well together? I wouldn't see why not but trying to get a more expert advice. I've just recently started a weed control and fertilization business in January and Im not ready to jump into the full ride on spreader sprayer at the moment. Plus I wouldn't mind using it for my personal use at my home. Currently I only have 60 contracts. Do you think this would work well for the amount of use it would get commercially. I would be sure to purchase an extra battery with the truck charger. I read through the whole thread and haven't seen one else mention using one of these. Thanks for any input.


I think it would work just fine. You would probably need to remove the hopper extension for it to seat properly. Gregson-Clark actually shows one on their website:


----------



## Ware

@jpos34 here is one I found on LawnSite with the Spreader-Mate installed with the hopper extender.

https://www.lawnsite.com/threads/lesco-ride-on-spreader-w-sprayer.282269/


----------



## jpos34

Awesome @ware thanks for the help. Im not sure how i missed the picture on gregson clarks website


----------



## ellsbebc

I stumbled across local FB marketplace spreader-mate listing for $200. Seller says it's been sitting in his garage for the last 4-5 years because he upgraded to a Z-spray.

*Any recommendation on what I should inspect or be concerned with?*

Items I know that need attention:
1 - Battery is dead --> can I purchase any 17 amp battery replacement?
2 - Missing sprayer wand --> can probably steal one from another sprayer I have in the shed
3 - Missing sprayer nozzle --> would upgrade to the red teejets anyway so not a big deal to me


----------



## MasterMech

Go get it, and make sure he doesn't charge you for the prodiamine all over it. :lol: That's $1000 worth of equipment.

1) Anything aprox 12V that will physically fit and you have an appropriate charging method for will work. 
2) Yup
3) That looks like the smaller 3.3 GPM pump. Red TeeJets consume .40GPM @ 40 psi. You need 45 psi (on the guage) to get 40 at the nozzle due to the dripless nozzle bodies. That pump is capable of 2.0 GPM @ 40 psi according to the OEM catalog. It should do 4 reds OK, but it will be maxed out.

Pentair/ShurFlo 2088-343-500

3.3GPM Open flow

10psi - 2.79 GPM
30psi - 2.26 GPM
40psi - 1.99 GPM
50psi - 1.69 GPM

Page 103

https://www.pentair.com/content/dam/extranet/flow/catalogs/HYP01-Catalog.pdf

I bought mine with a 5GPM pump - for the price, you might consider upgrading.


----------



## ellsbebc

Dang, I missed out and someone got to it before I did. Thanks, MasterMech.


----------



## FATC1TY

Ouch, I would have ran, not walked for that one. I already have one, and I would have bought that still!


----------



## Johnnyv12

I've been looking at the spreadermate B for a while and just noticed that they now have a version with a 5.5 gpm pump compared to the standard 3 gpm. The bigger pump is $50 more in overall price?

Any benefits in the larger pump? I have about 26k sqft that i would be spraying.


----------



## Johnnyv12

Would anyone with the flojet 5.5 gpm pump be able to share the model # for the pump?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Shizzlestix66

Johnnyv12 said:


> Would anyone with the flojet 5.5 gpm pump be able to share the model # for the pump?
> 
> Thanks in advance.



This is the pump that came with my spreadermate. Not sure if the 4.9 is considered a 5 or not. It works great for me tho.


----------

